# Winter Reaper Sign up and discussion thread



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

*I am so IN WHOOT will send my info when get back home time to make a new likes and dis likes list *


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im in! 100% in!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Me, me, me!!!! I'm in!!!! Getting the info ready to send


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Getting ready to go to work so gotta make this quick. 
(This is a copy and paste from previous reaps)

I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor.

I have one room that I have been decorating with spiders the last couple of years, always need more web and spiders 
And my kitchen has been kind of a lab/witch kitchen type of decor. I have scene setter walls that look like stone block
that I hang in there with some dungeon accessories and I made specimen jars last year to display on the built in desk.
I have both of the animated spell books and the Grandinroad walking hand (my 4yr old granddaughter thought we needed them)
I got the kinda gothic type scene setter walls for my living room last year also, don't really have a theme there, 
just thought they were neat. I'm going to attempt an FCG in the picture window this year. 
I haven't really decorated outside too much yet. I made a large spiderweb on window screen to hang on the front of the 
house in the entryway there and I have a large spider and fly that I hang on it. I usually hang a large piece of faux fur
with neon colored cut out eyes attached in the door there too so it kinda looks like a cave behind the web.
This year I think we are going to try a graveyard in the front yard too.

My family likes zombies (love to play Call of Duty on the Xbox)

I would love any handmade items, there is a very talented group here 

Feel free to use me as a guinea pig to experiment with new techniques and crafts.
I'm open to receiving Valentine, Mardi Gras, or any other themed items


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

May add more later when I get home from work. Now it's off to pour drinks in this 0 degree weather we're having.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Looks like I'll have to sit this one out...but you guys have FUN! I will chime in with my two cents from time to time. (because this pumpkin never heard the old saying, it's better to be seen than heard....nope...never heard that one.)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank You Winter Reaper, I Love surprises so I wont be trying to find out who you are. Im very patient I appreciate your hard work and kindness. I wont be to hard to stalk, im always posting on the forum.

I love handmade things, repurposed, yard sale, your old things, or new from the store, wherever you get it and whatever you choose will be greatly appreciated I Promise! My Pinterest boards are a good place to look for inspiration.


Likes:

Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman-Im switching up my yard this year and doing a sleepy hollow theme. So anything that would help with my sleepy hollow yard would be great. Im also doing my dining room in sleepy hollow style including my fire place mantle (I need lanterns different size pumpkins and a Sleepy Hollow Book for display) (would love any kind of sleepy hollow tombstone) (I also need a long black cape with no hood for my horseman) Those are specific things but anything SH oriented would be loved.

Vampires-I have a fairly large porch that I am making foam board and pool noodle arch windows to box in, it will kind of be a room. You can see it in my 2013 album. Im putting all of my grandin road vampires in there and doing a vampire themed mansion style haunt. Think Haunted mansion with vampires. Does any of that make sense? haha... I have some things on my pinterest board under vampire castle that might help you understand better. I want it to look like you stepped inside Draculas castle. (I need a bust, a silver tray and red LED candles) Those are just specific items I am on the look out for, anything vampire will be greatly appreciated.

I love Edgar Allan Poe- In 5th grade a teacher read The Tell-Tale heart to us on Halloween day, she turned off the lights and acted it out around the room as she read, it absolutely changed my life. I am an avid reader of the macabre and Halloween nut because of her. fyi, I think nothing is more romantic than Annabel Lee. My Daughter is named Annabella after House on Haunted Hill and The Annabel Lee poem it's my favorite  ( Would love to find some long black Raven feathers) again that's just a specific anything Poe would be a treasure for sure.

Wicked Witch of the West/ Elphaba, love love love the green queen. Don't care much for the wizard of oz but definitely a Wicked fan. (saw on etsy they had a green elixir bottle and I would love to find one of those and make it very elphaba esk for my witchy stuff) again another specific but you cant go wrong with witches!

Universal Monsters- black and white horror movies, hammer films

I love everything skulls and roses, might come in handy since its Valentines Day, there will be roses everywhere. My bedroom is red roses and skulls themed, Red White and Black. I love Gothic Romance type things. I love my hubby!!! I love Halloween!!! so naturally makes sense hu. My Hubbys name is Will and we have been together since high school. Feb 8th will be 18 years! 

I love Tea, everything Tea related. We are a military family and were stationed in Europe for a few years. My daughters earliest memories are of us at tea shops. She is 7 and it is a thing with she and I now. Naturally I do a Halloween Tea. Most of the time its a Witches Halloween Tea. Im not sure how this happens but I don't have any pics of one. We set up the dining room table with spooky linens, napkins, sugar bowls, creamers, tea cups and pots, tea towels, tea strainers, and pretty spoons. So anything spooky tea related would be a gift to me and my daughter - a two for one gift, haha...Valentines Day Tea items are welcome also, We have a tea set up for every holiday.

Graveyards, I love graveyards and cemeteries, very calming and makes me happy 

I love roses in red white and black, would love to have a white rose a bit blood spattered. Im not into gore but a little blood is okay. Also love silhouettes, cameos and black lace everything.

I decorate in classic Black and Orange---- Red and Black ---- and Black and White, I have pics in my albums.

Really I couldn't ask for a better Reaper, My favorite colors are Red and Black and I love Red Roses, Hearts and Skulls. This Reaping should have been named Bloody Valentine 

Dislikes:
Snakes(yikes!!) 
knife murder things, butcher shop items
demon, zombie or ghost babies and kids, I have kids and don't like dead ones 
Occult, Ouija boards

Don't need:
spiders, I did a spider lair on my porch this past year and have a ton of them now
string lights, I found a good clearance and have a ton of orange lights now

www.pinterest.com/BerniceEast


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in!! will have to figure out what all we are doing and then i will submit my list.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Likes
Sugar skulls
Skulls any kind
Voodoo dolls
Voodoo
Witchy Items
can't go wrong with Zombies
Gothic
We are doing a nightmare before christmas at our campsite this year, not at the house due to I am getting married on halloween.
Bloody valentine goodies are cool too.
Creepy
Oddities
Mad scientist
Love the universal monsters
Handmade items are super cool,
repurposed items are the bomb
so are second hand, i am very easy to please 

Dislikes 
Cute 
Clowns
Most Disney 
Blow molds
Red Dye ( Very allergic)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok 
here we go for my likes and dislikes 

]Gothic, garden, and graveyard haunt is this year’s theme 2014 
so anything for this theme would love homemade or bought items. 
I love thrift store finds 
LIKES 

ravens
rod iron anything
lanterns any kind 
skulls
owls
statues 
candles
Bird cages
Water fountains small ones for garden.
Flower bulbs
Pumpkin seeds or zucchini seeds to grow in garden  
white , purple or red string lights are always good 
funeral baskets 
candle holders 
Green man for garden 
Steampunk items for my haunt would be killer 
Gothic or steam punk fairy door 
bird houses done up Halloween or steampunk 
Lion heads Like on items you hang in garden 
Chandelier one you have made or even one that I can make over to hang outside in garden  
Ghost Mirror done like this 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/133405-ghost-mirror.html

Candle sticks 
Your design of a sun dial for garden 

love gothic items 
LOVE red glass anything. (Starting to collect the avon cap code glass)
things for a haunted garden.

some unique vase to do this to or put out in garden
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/76772368621703344/


for valentines any things with twisted heart theme 
love dark choc and choc 

Mardi Gras twisted mask for my gothic graveyard would be wicked cool or even lot of beads i could have them hanging out a vase and on grave stones 

some ideas on pinterest

http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650...gothic-crafts/

http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gothic-garden-halloween-haunt-2014/


favorite colors are red and black [/SIZE]


Dislikes 
do not like bloody things, 
no body parts , 
zombies
not into to cute halloween stuff .
clowns


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm on the fence. Should I, could I........Will decide in the next couple days.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Come to the dark side, we have candy hearts, and jello shots


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

moonwitchkitty, I wonder if we could mail jello shots? if so Winter Reaper please send me one


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wanted to keep these a secret and hunt them down for my Victim but I cant find them, ill have to enlist help
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922860628020/


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooooohhh I am so tempted. I love these things they lift my spirit every time! I would be even more challenged than normal seeing as we don't really do valentines either lol. Butttt I don't think I can afford it this time. I will think! Maybe I will get a job before the signup deadline, you never know. If not I'll just have to enjoys the pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Wanted to keep these a secret and hunt them down for my Victim but I cant find them, ill have to enlist help
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922860628020/


omg those are cool


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> omg those are cool


I know right! I want them!! I have my hubby searching for them for my lucky victim but he says its hard to find and he is awesome with the computer so we will see.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 i hope I can locate a box of those!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ive got some halloween candy molds we will see..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bethany, part of the reason i have such a long sign up time is so you have time to get some of the boxes unpacked so you can come and play with us!! lol! 
that and also so it gives a bit of a separation between the holidays, and end of sign up and also shipping.


We now have 5 officially signed up!!!


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Was told to add my likes here, so that is what I am going to do. 

Anything halloween, thats it, love it all. 

I do run a scouting event for 10 and under, so prefer scare over gore so I can use it in my castle. yes, full size castle. check my profile for pics to see what I do. 

ok, hope I do this right. Trying to add to my list. Figured the best way to do this is to give themes for my rooms...

kitchen/butcher, dinning room with mirror table, nursery, hospital, dungeon. 
Also looking for nongory semi scary outdoor items for the younger kid area. Have a full cemetery area. 
gnomes roam all over. 
Future theme ideas are science lab, library, music room (building pipe organ)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooo great idea for the candy molds moonwitchkitty!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm thinking someone made those chocolates & posted the pic. They are amazing.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's going to be so cold here tomorrow that pretty much all of the schools in the state are posting that they are closed


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya I was thinking a halloween candy box would be wicked for my victim


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

those halloween candies in the heart box are using molds for the candies and an old heart box. not directly sold in stores. I have some of the molds, and looked closely at the candies, and the wrappers dont all fit


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm in!

I love retro/ vintage OR retro/vintage reproduction Valentine's Day items, especially things with 50s Valentines Day graphics. I love the Peanuts characters- Lucy is my fave. I also love vintage/retro Halloween things, especially Rosbro items (the cheaper ones, of course) and Jack o Lantern pails with funny/unusual faces. I also collect Strawberry Shortcake dolls/items. I love homemade /craft items.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thinking about making one too  will be fun


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL I just found 3 empty Valentine Heart Candy boxes while sorting out the hell holes.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I image that you could find wrappers at the store in the baking aisle. Probably have mini cupcake ones or something.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to find a wood box to paint for my candy box a big wood coffin would rock


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, with mb24, we have 7 signed up already,, (remember to send me your info!!!) hope we can get 15 to 20, makes it more fun, but we will enjoy it not matter what !!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

You got my info, right?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got notification that I will once again have the wonderful presence of my children again tomorrow, it's the winter break that never ends


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Booswife. except for the skelleton in the coffin, those look alot the like the candy molds that you can get at Halloween. If you cant find the ready made box of chocolates, you may be able to make it yourself usuing a good grade candy melt. Here is a link to Global Sugar Arts for the molds http://www.globalsugarart.com/halloween-chocolate-candy-molds-supplies-c-965_966_1304.html and here is a like to Chocoly for the melts http://www.chocoley.com/list/bada-bing-bada-boom-candy-molding-formula. The candy melts from them are awesome, way better than the stuff you get at the craft stores. Hope that helps you, that box of chocolates is so cool 


booswife02 said:


> Wanted to keep these a secret and hunt them down for my Victim but I cant find them, ill have to enlist help
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922860628020/


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bethene, We are official signed up  Add us to the list -- WOO HOO


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Booswife. except for the skelleton in the coffin, those look alot the like the candy molds that you can get at Halloween. If you cant find the ready made box of chocolates, you may be able to make it yourself usuing a good grade candy melt. Here is a link to Global Sugar Arts for the molds http://www.globalsugarart.com/halloween-chocolate-candy-molds-supplies-c-965_966_1304.html and here is a like to Chocoly for the melts http://www.chocoley.com/list/bada-bing-bada-boom-candy-molding-formula. The candy melts from them are awesome, way better than the stuff you get at the craft stores. Hope that helps you, that box of chocolates is so cool


Thank you so much for the Link, I love when you guys include links, so much easier  I think the girls are right, this one is homemade. I have been looking for places that have similar ones actually for sale but they are super expensive. I am going to go your route and make them myself I believe.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Thank you so much for the Link, I love when you guys include links, so much easier  I think the girls are right, this one is homemade. I have been looking for places that have similar ones actually for sale but they are super expensive. I am going to go your route and make them myself I believe.


to make all the choc i make i get my melts at joans if you have one by you use a 40 percent off cupon can get them at a great price and tehy taste great 
http://www.joann.com/search?q=melts

I buy most of my candy molds there also  and ebay  
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ndy+mold+&_nkw=halloween+candy+mold+&_sacat=0


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.chocoley.com/p/no-5-red-candy-cups-1-1-4-inch-base-diam-x-3-4-inch-high

here are some candy liner papers from gatorgirls link, they also have white. Great website!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.pinterest.com/QueenCreepy/halloween-valentines/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just sent my info along with likes. I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with for this round!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I seriously love this Spooky Valentines Day theme, it could not be more me. On my bed i have a pillow that says but seriously lets make out and right beside it i have a white pillow with a black skull and red satin trim.

Ive already found so many things for my victim and don't even know their personals yet! I wont lie, ive already went through the ones of you that have posted your likes and dislikes and ran through a list of possibles for you, haha....I better get off of here I have a mirror to sand for my vampire graveyard


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh...I wish I could join!! I'll probably have to keep being a spectator, though, until the big Reaper late this summer. Awesome ideas, so far, guys!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in! This should be a fun way to break up the darkest, dullest part of winter. Instead of shivering in my easy chair, counting the days until it's nice enough to get outside to work on props, I'll be out there trying to think up ways to brighten someone else's day. That will bring me out of my winter slump. And I've never made anything for a reap exchange. Maybe I'll give it a try this time. It depends on what my reepee likes. I'm so excited. Definitely count me in!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, I'm reading back over everyone's likes and dislikes lists, (I promise I'll post mine soon) and I think, Oh I want to reap her. And then I read another one and think, I have the perfect thing for her. I think I'll just have to reap everyone on here.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmmmm I found my box of chocolate molds............. LOL I have ET!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Box of chocolate skulls


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

I am in please sign me up - will forward likes later. Thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Box of chocolate skulls
> View attachment 189352


I love this I think I have a mold like that have to look


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh just think of the dark valintine teasers we can send


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

well, I wasn't going to do this, but with the Halloween/Valentines theme, my birthday is on Valentines day as well


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't know if I'll get involved in this one yet. I hate anything that involves driving in the snow/ice.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Count me in! I will be back later with a list. But in the meantime, I LOVE WITCHES!!!!


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

that's not very clear, I am definitely in just wasn't going to mention the birthday part


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Remmber everyon the more you list on your likes and dislikes it helps your reaper. It is tough when you ready I like everything then we reapers can not make something very special to your liking so amp those list up plus then you get stuff you really wanted


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm one of those "anything goes" kinda people


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Remmber everyon the more you list on your likes and dislikes it helps your reaper. It is tough when you ready I like everything then we reapers can not make something very special to your liking so amp those list up plus then you get stuff you really wanted


I'll attest to this. My experience has been the more my victim lists the more it helps me be creative and really get into the hunt. My first two victims had posted very small lists so, I felt very limited and the whole time I was worried. My last victim posted an awesome list that was very detailed and had so many ideas to choose from. Instead of feeling overwhelmed like many of us worry that our reapers will feel.. it actually relieved some of the tension knowing I had several options to choose from.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*Warning *My list is subject to change  well in the likes area anyway..


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm still up in the air about joining or not (recoop from Christmas would be the reason). I might be a "join at the last minute" kinda gal if I do. If I can't.. I still plan on joining in the festivities!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ALKONOST said:


> I'll attest to this. My experience has been the more my victim lists the more it helps me be creative and really get into the hunt. My first two victims had posted very small lists so, I felt very limited and the whole time I was worried. My last victim posted an awesome list that was very detailed and had so many ideas to choose from. Instead of feeling overwhelmed like many of us worry that our reapers will feel.. it actually relieved some of the tension knowing I had several options to choose from.


Had'nt heard it put like that ALKONOST. Very well said. I was lucky and had a great list to go by on my first Reaping so I wasn't very nervous at all, I felt good about what I had done and was more excited than nervous. Excited is fun, nervous is not so please make detailed lists  There has to be something you REALLY just love  If you really do love everything than maybe put a few examples down and then put at the bottom, I love everything!  I don't mind the ones who put I love everything as long as they have a photo album or a pinterest page I can look at 

Im editing my post, Since I chimed in on the specifics I went back and added specifics to my list, not that anyone needs to get those specific items its just things im looking for may help you see what direction I am going in. a lot of times the unexpected items are the most exciting so I will leave you to it Reaper


----------



## Kilted Candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

Way cool! As a noob I think I'll abstain this year to see how things go but plan to watch with interest.

Jim


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love witches. I am slowly moving toward each room of the house to be related to witches theme. I always use them as a basis for my theme. I just don’t have the time or $ to change things up a lot. I always to a witches party and sometimes a Boo Bash, but the past three years I have had surgery right around Halloween and have scaled back.

I think I am doing Puttin on the Witch this year with the emphasis on glamour. I also will possibly to a Witches Tea also for a different group of friends.

LIKES:
Love the candles made from PVC pipes and glue. Would love to have some of these, but never get around to making them.

Spell books, wands, potion jars and bottles,

Colored string lights and any kind of Halloween string lights to add to my screened porch which I leave up year round in what we call the Creepy Cantina

Any music that is spooky and can be used as background. Somewhere this past year I misplaced a lot of my CDs and still have not found them. Would love to have a CD dedicated to anything witchy or with the word witch in it to play.

I have plans to make a series of witch jpgs of famous witches from television and movies to load onto a digital photo frame. I did a few of these a couple of years ago and didn’t keep them. Also looking for a good game of Which Witch? I keep playing with ideas---maybe my Reaper will give me ideas. Thinking of maybe sound clips from Witch shows or movies to identify along with the images. (I have a CD of Halloween themed movies that I do this with and it is always fun at the Boo Bash. Some are well known and others aren’t so much. I do a graphic on the printer and number the paper for them to write answers on.

Would like a Witchy guest book for people to sign in each year. Just can’t quite decide how to do it...

Love witch photos to use as décor---like family or friends photos

Would like witch, black cat, cauldrons, etc. décor for a tree to decorate. I did a little of this this year, but need more.

Did I say that I love witches?????? Crashed witches, witches on the wall, mantle, hanging (I even decorated a couple of bedrooms this year like they were Witch shops and hung various costumes and black attire and hats around. Oh, I do love hats, too……

I have a spider bathroom that didn’t get done this year, but I love it and spiders.

Love homemade, repursposed, etc. I especially love unique and things that are created by one of my Forum friends. I have a perfect sign that my reaper’s daughter made for my Creepy Cantina one year (didn’t use it this year, because I need to frame and preserve better), a wonderful candleabra with purple roses, a gorgeous witch, a JOL head that is adorable and has been used as centerpiece and even the top of my Halloween tree one year. Other forum reaper gifts have been CDs of specific music, eyeball floral arrangement, man eating plant and the list goes on and on.
I had to come back and add this. One of my all time favorites was from a Reaper several years ago and it was from a newbie. I can't remember his name. However, he was worried about his gift and my liking it after others started posting. He sent some of the most awesome potion bottles and the best box of curiosities. It has a huge eyeball on the top and was filled with delightful things. I also got a great flameless candle with a witch on it. It is still among my favorite Reaper gifts and he was worried! I love this place and will love whatever my Reaper sends me. 

Dislike:
Gore (don’t mind the plastic or rubber body parts) but not into ghoulish gore or zombies. Not a great fan of glitter because it is a pain to clean up.


Since I have been down so much the past few years at Halloween, I am having a Witches Valentine’s Tea. I stole the idea from someone here yesterday. My anniversary is Feb. 10, so I decided to treat myself. It may only be 2-3 of us because I don’t know if I can get my friends into dressing up this time of year, but hey, it will be fun. I am in full search for an appropriate red witchy attire and hat. LOL I am not going to decorate outside of the table and clothes. I will probably do a printed menu and special witchy food and dessert. And of course there will be Witches Brew. I need ideas so share any you have for this. It might be more of a Mardi Gras-ish bash….


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in! Will submit likes/dislikes within the next few days.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am in!!!!

CHOCOLATE!!!!! NONE OF THAT CHEAP STUFF PLEASE!!! LOL
Vampires
Haunting Style Halloween
Halloween Jewelry
Dead flowers/Roses
Grim Reaper
Coffin
Haunted Grave yards
Used, Thrift, Goodwill, Homemade
Skeletons
Life-Size Props
Hearts??
Spells books
wands
skulls
I favorite the colors red and black.
Love the Headless Horseman

http://www.pinterest.com/deafone8/


Dislike:
Gory
cutesy
spiders
satanic


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR THAT IDEA!!!!! I know I would love that!!




Saki.Girl said:


> Ya I was thinking a halloween candy box would be wicked for my victim


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nowhining our lists are almost identical! I'd have 0 problems creating for you! Haha....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 11 signed up official, with a couple more non official. Not too shabby!!!! still pushing for at least 20!! 

Kilted Candyman, we have several reapers through out the year, after this one Saki will take the helm and do a couple of what we call "mini" reapers, ,, then come early summer will start the sign up for the original reaper, which is the biggest, has the most signed up, then go one with several more after that one. Would love to have you jump in and join in the fun. Oh, yea,,,, WELCOME !!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a list that you can't go wrong with: 

Likes:
Love gothic-style items
Edgar Allan Poe
Crows/Ravens/Owls
Skulls
Cemetery/tombstones
Vases/urns 
Silhouettes
Lanterns/luminaries
Candles/candlesticks/candelabras
Day of the Dead
Gargoyles
Addams Family/Haunted Mansion-style items
Anything handmade as it will be an original!
Repurposed/thift store items are fine as well

This year, we're doing a smaller size party and going with a traditional Sleepy Hollow theme so I'll be looking for more colonial-style items to blend in with my other decor. For more ideas, see my pinterest boards at http://pinterest.com/blackcat1031/boards/ or albums here on HF.


Dislikes:
Anything cute, clowns, gore, slasher film icons, pirates, aliens, dolls, zombies, no glitter, not really into the witch/ouija board items, and don't need movies.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Jules17, Now you need to send me your info ,


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just from looking thru the posts it looks like we have 14? 6 more for the 20 Bethene would like


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come on in and join the fun everyone  I should pm lady sherry not sure if she knows about this one going on


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Have 10 officially signed up, jules17 and mb24 have not sent me info, also scareme and mummy247. When I said 11, I was counting mb24 in the count. so we have 10 with 4 more possibilities!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am signing up! Just finished my degree in December and I'm excited to get back to focusing on a victim! I cannot wait to be involved in this since I missed out on the last mini reaper. 

Theme: Indoor, small-to-medium sized items

Likes: 
- Valentine's Day: love potions, red skull home decor, romantic or love-based witch paraphernalia, candle holders, silly V-day tee shirts (size x-small or small) or socks or nightgowns, red dish towels, peanut butter chocolates, any creepy V-day homemade items you can think of!
- Halloween: occult, witches, bats, vampires, zombies, planchettes, ouija boards, Hocus Pocus, horror movies (Halloween, Evil Dead trilogy, Night of the Living Dead--all of the classics), vintage items or vintage-styled items, glass JOLs, anything you can come up with that references this Snickers commercial: http://theinspirationroom.com/daily/commercials/2010/10/snickers-halloween-grocery-store-lady.jpg, light up figurines (no color changing), candle holders, orange & black bunting, realistic looking skulls, anything that's unique, anything handmade!

Dislikes:
- Valentine's Day: lollipops & hard candies
- Halloween: gore, babies, LED color-changing light items, rubber items, black cat decorations.

Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/kardec251985/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

up to 12 official reapers!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in! We are moving into our house this weekend! So I should be able to swing this! Yippee!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hoooo! Can't wait.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Winter Reaper,
I am an easy, willing victim. I love all roses especially red or black roses (last name is Rose)
Love skulls&roses
Doing bedroom in Day of the Dead or Love never dies theme.

I do my yard into a graveyard. Look at my albums. So I can use headstones, skulls/skellies/bones, grave flowers (new or old looking), lighting, ect. 

New house has big front porch. I have no idea how to decorate it. I love using lights of any color. I would love a blow mold. 

Inside I will do rooms in different styles. I do orange, lime green, purple in one area. I have fun skellies and kid friendly cut outs. Would love some Beisle vintage cutouts. I love JOLs, skulls/skellies, ghosts, crows, witches, vampires, & werewolves. 
I also like gothic elegance. May do in living room this year. I use dark red, purple, and black. I see skulls, crows, and roses. 

No matter what my reaper chooses I am easy to please. Love homemade or thrift stores too. As for candy, I love anything chocolate!

I decorate with hearts and roses for valentines. Pinks and reds. Would love Vday related items too. Just no fat creepy Cupids please. 

I also love to cook and bake for all holidays so any items used to cook up treats or cookbook/magazines to inspire them. 

Also dislike clowns, Ouija boards, zombies, & gore. Check out my Pinterest, I'm very addicted to it. 
Thank you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great! our group keeps growing!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I went back to read yours and you are right! we have similar tastes!! If you had me, all you had to do was shop for yourself and give it to me! LOL!!!



booswife02 said:


> Nowhining our lists are almost identical! I'd have 0 problems creating for you! Haha....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Keep an eye on mine post of like and dislike. I have already updated it a few times.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nowhining- and im from WVa as well, we have much in common  McDowell County WV

I agree, you should probably keep an eye on everyones posts, we all seem to keep adding things  or clarifying details


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm really happy with just about anything. The only thing I can think of that I can't use is devil items. I've got some neighbors and family that are freaky about Halloween, so I try not to get them too riled up. I have a general haunt with cemetery and figures like, Jason, vampires, ghosts etc.. I love vintage Halloween, but can't afford it, so I get new made to look vintage. I love anything from thrift stores or anything hand made. I'm pretty easy to please.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

BuMp!! bUmP!! BuMp!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Any body else love Black liquorice or am I the only one??


----------



## Kilted Candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

While not part of the Reaping I will definitely throw a hand up for black liquorice!!!! Pretty much every form but Jägermeister. I have about 5 bottles of different liquorice (or anise) flavored liquors. My favorite is a bottle of genuine French Absinthe.

Jim


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thank goodness I was beginning to think I was alone for the delicious dark candy!! More for us


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Mason County WV



booswife02 said:


> Nowhining- and im from WVa as well, we have much in common  McDowell County WV
> 
> I agree, you should probably keep an eye on everyones posts, we all seem to keep adding things  or clarifying details


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Any body else love Black liquorice or am I the only one??


you are the only one. yuck!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Any body else love Black liquorice or am I the only one??


No, I like black licorice too!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Any body else love Black liquorice or am I the only one??


I take after my Dad, we both love black liquorice!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

yuck! blah!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Funny you should ask that, I was just wondering that very same thing. I saw a really cool food craft using black licorice that I thought would be cool for the Reaping but I thought, nah...no one likes licorice, haha.... I hate it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

My husband likes it, but I also think yuck!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I like red but not black


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too, Saki!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

While I believe each to his own...if it has calories and you are eating it.......shouldn't it be chocolate???


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL!! Pumpkin 5, what was I thinking?? now THAT I agree with!!

we are up to 15 signed up.. 
several have said they want to join in but still have not messaged me!! (scareme, you still need to PM me!)


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Any body else love Black liquorice or am I the only one??


You're not the only one! I looooove black licorice. I don't bother with the red


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I too love black liquorice! Take after my Dad with that one. It is hard to find anymore. Very disappointed that I cannot find black shoelace liquorice - want that for a jar of "Spider Legs" .


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I too love black liquorice! Take after my Dad with that one. It is hard to find anymore. Very disappointed that I cannot find black shoelace liquorice - want that for a jar of "Spider Legs" .


Check World Market, Bethany. Sometimes they have a really good selection of black licorice in different styles


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I like super sugary black licorice and licorice-tasting anise drinks like Sambuca. I want to try salted licorice but I'm afraid. Also, for anyone who likes black licorice, there's fruit and licorice gummy bats sold as Haribo Vampyrer.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Kardec251985 said:


> I like super sugary black licorice and licorice-tasting anise drinks like Sambuca. I want to try salted licorice but I'm afraid. Also, for anyone who likes black licorice, there's fruit and licorice gummy bats sold as Haribo Vampyrer.
> View attachment 189533


MMMMM Sumbuca! The salted licorice sounds interesting for sure. I haven't seen it around but, I'll give it a try once I do. Thanks for mentioning the licorice gummy bats! For me that's the best of both worlds


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> MMMMM Sumbuca! The salted licorice sounds interesting for sure. I haven't seen it around but, I'll give it a try once I do. Thanks for mentioning the licorice gummy bats! For me that's the best of both worlds


Salted licorice is really popular in Sweden. If you ever pass by a Scandinavian food shop, stop in and they'll probably have it. With some searching I also found that Swedish licorice skulls are also popular!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Or if you happen to have a Danish secret reaper  I've send of the vampires a few times in reapers but I love them so much I can't help eating them. I also love salty liquerish but I haven't met many people from outside Scandinavia or Germany that will actually eat it.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh ad Bethany - pm me your address and I will send u black shoelace licorice, it's very common here!


----------



## Kilted Candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

"Sambuca! Oh I love that stuff!" The immortal words stated by one of my wife's college friends after several glasses. From what I understand she was liking it less the next morning  I love it myself but I have a fondness for sweeter drinks. The best licorice flavored drink I had was in Turkey but I have no idea what it was called.

Salted licorice, sounds interesting. I never close off something until I've tried it (ok, any thing eggplant can go to.... anyways) at least once. Too many things have sounded weird and looked worse only to be fantastic. You should see the reactions I get to my "hot" truffles and such.

Jim


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Love Sambuca! A former work associate turned me on to it. The salted stuff sounds interesting, don't think I've ever seen it but would be open to trying it


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hollows Eva said:


> Oh ad Bethany - pm me your address and I will send u black shoelace licorice, it's very common here!


It used to be common here, but very hard to find now. LOL
Send me your address & we'll trade - I heard a rumor about candy corn & valentine's day is coming up!!
Heading to Orlando tomorrow for our bed, hopefully. Will have to check if there is a World market in the area we'll be.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm in. Reading everyone's likes and specific interests has been a lot of fun! As suggested I tried to make my list as detailed as possible.

Likes:
Skeletons
Witches
Ravens and Crows
Edgar Allen Poe
Tombstones
Gargoyles
Ghosts
Handmade, repurposed, used, thrift shop, etc items are great. I like natural or rustic.
Coffins
I have a skeleton/skull themed biker bar so anything that could be used there with the exception of Day of the Dead skulls, etc (don't care for those).
Cauldrons
Spooky trees
Have both an indoor and outdoor haunt.
Pumpkins and Jacks
Black and grays are favorite colors, orange is good for Halloween 
Anything dark is good
Witch brooms 
Blood and gore are fine 
The Grim Reaper
Grave yards
Hearses
Haunted highways, deserts, fun parks or Halloween, scary themed artwork
Jack-o-lantern themed artwork, kitchen towels, throw pillows, etc
Scary scarecrows and clowns
Scary masks 
Shoes for my Victorian headless boy
Black or Halloween themed wreath
I want to do a photo collage with black and white pictures of witches in it. Anything to help with that would be great. I want the frame and pics to look old like it is photos collected long ago of ancestors who all happened to be witches.
All Hallows' Eve
Almost anything with a 'haunting' feel or theme to it
Vintage Halloween

Don't need:
Spiders
Mice or rats or creepy crawlies
Music or DVDs
Butcher shop hearts or hands
Pirates or anything related
Aliens 
Cups, pot holders, kitchen items in general
Owls

Don't like:
Glitter, cute stuff, hearts, Nightmare Before Christmas, Disney, 
Day of the Dead skulls or anything Day of the Dead, sugar skulls, toy figurines, stickers, ornaments


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Count me in too! I got out today and was inspired when I saw a few things in the thrift store. 

Outdoor theme for this year is “Tombstone, pop. 0 – the original ghost town”

Likes:
Ghosts 
Toy arrows - we're going to have it look like the town was shot up - with arrows sticking out of everything
Rustic, western items 
Part of an old broken-down wagon wheel
Steer skulls
Rattlesnake
Fake cactus
Red long johns to hang on a clothesline
I am also really liking some of the gothic garden ideas lately on HF

Indoor likes: 
Like décor with rhinestones or sequins
Spooky-elegant pieces
Day of the Dead art and skulls
Silverplate and black décor
Busts
Dark chocolate

I love homemade, and thrift store treasures. 

Love gargoyles, mummies, witches, Dracula, Frankenstein, all the classic monsters.

Can always use cheesecloth or creepycloth. 

Don’t really like overly cute or extreme gore. Don’t collect movies. 
Allergic to scented candles.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whoot! we now have 17!!!! we might even do better than the 20, maybe more like we had for the merry reaper!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm leaning more toward joining


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I still have not done a likes list, was not really sure what to put on it. with the out side haunting being a bit smaller, and the loss of my campground haunting I was feeling down about the outdoor aspect of it, but pumpkin5 and her ghostly theme sorta got me going again, she has a ghostly lady with cool skelly hands, holding a book of the dead, well, it just got me in the mood again,,, so here goes, 

likes:
my first love is and always will be witches, cauldrons,brooms hats, spell books,, anything for a witches hut, although I don't do one out side like I used to, but ya just never know what I could do some day!! 
if anyone could make realistic witch or skelly/grim reaper hands, that would be totally awesome!!
I love scary, not gross or gory, if it goes bump in the night,, it will be great!!
skulls and skellys, 
ghosts, 
tombstones,
bats,
spiders and spider victims ,webs am going to do a bigger spider area, or hope to, 
flood lights, spot lights.. led would be great, 

am really enjoying indoor decorating , 
love witch,black cat and ghost knick knacks,, 
candles, 
witch art work, 
decorative witch hat would be awesome, 
JOL's and pumpkins of all kinds
halloween plates,, decorative dish ware ,. 
I have a wood china and leave alot of this type of thing previously listed out all year around,

dislikes: creepy dolls, clowns, , movies, zombies, gross and gory stuff, 

could be adding to it at some point,


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, that candy is so cool looking, it would be hard to eat it.
moonwitch, saki, and alkonost, some more delectable candy
moonwitch, that valentine is adorable. it looks vintage. 
moonwitch, yep, I think you're the only eight who likes black licorice. 
saki, I love red licorice.
pumpkin5, I second agree with the chocolate comment. yummy. bethene even agrees
kardec, some good candy just ruined
looks like a fun time. i'll be a cheerleader again. wish I could join, but no, not yet. I will for sure when the big reaper rolls around. at least I hope to.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great list ya for more peeps to join whoot


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cackle, cackle, we are growing in number!!!!! Can't wait.

All Hollows Eva, are Kitchen Witches found easily in your area? I know they originated in the Scandinavien countries or maybe Germany. My grandmother always had one in her kitchen. I would so love one. Witches are my thing and I would so love one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil, I love kitchen witches too. I have 5. one I made. the oldest one I have is about 40 some years old. she's not real big, and my mom gave her to me one year for xmas. this one was real popular back then. you saw them around a lot and they weren't expensive. now you don't see them around, and I think collectors seek them out.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't hate black licorice cause it reminds me of my Dad. I'm usually the one who eats the black jellybeans. But I too prefer chocolate. Speaking of chocolate, I don't think I've met any I didn't like. I like dark, white, & milk chocolate. Dang it! Now I'm going to go get my hidden stash of Reese. Have to hid them from the monsters and the husband.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dont worry if you are my victim Chocolate is in your future  just if you are brave enough to eat it  

Black licorice is my favorite ♥


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't eat the red liquorice i'm allergic to red dye, Black is very tasty always reminds me of root beer ♥ mmmm so tasty
and no I have never met a chocolate that I didn't like either


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I like chocolate, but not white chocolate or dark chocolate. fanny farmer use to have the best chocolate, but now not so much. it's turned kind of waxy. dove chocolate is my favorite. and creamy fudge. yummy


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my twisted reapee, I have such things planned for you. I have a perfect __________________ for _________________, and awesome _________ for ___________ and the list goes on as I read the lists and decide what to make or send to my victim. Now, if the Keeper of the Reapers will just get me a name I can get busy.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Printersdevil, i dont actually know What a kitchenwitch is so my guess is they are hard to come by. Anything related to witches or witchcraft is still a pretty sore topic here historically. Our folklore traditions still stir around it. In February we have a carnival/dress up and go from door to door tradition a bit like Halloween. But it's based on fear - we hit a hanging barrel (like a piñata ) and inside is candy and figurines of a cat - the cat represent the witch and in (very) old days there was a real cat inthere that was .. Well beat to death in the barrel. Our midsummer tradition is to have a bonfire and burn a witch!! Not a real one if course  but we make a witchdoll and the celebration of summer solstice is partly a witch burning. I doubt most people think of this as more than just a quirky story here, but somehow we just don't see witches as a good thing - and this having anything 'Witchy' in your kitchen May still be seen as special I think  which is basically weird seen as we do still have lots of references to nisser and Norse mythology. 
Ok foreign history lesson over lol that was looong sorry I got carried away


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

This is going to be an awsome reap! Had to dig my Halloween candy molds out after seeing the chocolate box--I'm definately going to help my son-in-law wannabe score extra point with my daughter by helping him put together a box to give to her on Valentine's  and who knows----may make a second ---I wonder what that could be for  OK, so here is our list. I know its suppose to be long and detailed, but this is the best I can do 

Our haunted walk for 2014 is going to be Classic Monsters (BTW needing help with a catchy name for it--" Walk of classic monsters" just dosen't get it !

We will have a frankenstein monster in the lab, mummy in the tomb, nosferatu either in a crypt or in the graveyard and of course the wolfman.

lab bottles or specimin jars
large springs (to use in the electrical set up)
straps for the frankenstein monster
loose eyes, ears, noses--we have fingers
any egyptian props for the tomb setup
bandages to wrap mummy actor
stake for vampire setup
torch or flame lights of any sort for vampire setup

We will also do a Kiddie Pumpkin Patch which will be very cutesie and sparkly (check out the pics in our album from last year), so any props for that would be wonderful!

Hope this is helpful to our reaper 
Oh, almost forgot , Im with the yucky group on the black licorace thing !

Have a great day to all


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Bethany said:


> It used to be common here, but very hard to find now. LOL
> Send me your address & we'll trade - I heard a rumor about candy corn & valentine's day is coming up!!
> Heading to Orlando tomorrow for our bed, hopefully. Will have to check if there is a World market in the area we'll be.


 So would you like salty or sweet spiderlegs then? and just to make sure, its this stuff we are talking about yes? 








My corner shop has some just called liquerish i guess they are sweet. But it should be possible to get salty somewhere in this country


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love dark choc most 
but any choc will do


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love peanut butter, caramels, nuts and coconut. Milk and white chocolate. But don't really care for dark chocolate.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> I love dark choc most
> but any choc will do


Yes, dark chocolate is my fave as well, especially those Lindt truffles!! Mmmm.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I love all chocolate. All! Right now my favorite is chocolate with salty liqourish crispy bits in. oh yeah baby! If i by them, I will eat the whole darn thing in one sitting lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love all chocolate too, but milk chocolate and semi sweet are the best, Hersheys and Dove are great, lindt too. Oh who am I kidding, I will eat any chocolate,!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> I love all chocolate. All! Right now my favorite is chocolate with salty liqourish crispy bits in. oh yeah baby! If i by them, I will eat the whole darn thing in one sitting lol.


OH MY! If I could get my hands on chocolate with black licorice... I'd be dealing with a new addiction! YUMMY!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Its horrible addictive. Its really big in Denmark right now, as part of a " New Nordic Food"-trend. my favorite is milk chocolate with licorice, but they also do theese balls of licorice with chocolate shells... droooll......


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I actually found my fav brand on amazon. Try it!!! http://www.amazon.com/Marabou-black...&qid=1389481762&sr=1-2&keywords=marabou+black

...( 12 box for chocolate.. really...well i guess sending it is whats expensive. it costs twice the prize of the chocolate to send it to the states from here. but still. its totally worth it lol.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I found the coolest box for my next victime hehe


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> I actually found my fav brand on amazon. Try it!!! http://www.amazon.com/Marabou-black...&qid=1389481762&sr=1-2&keywords=marabou+black
> 
> ...( 12 box for chocolate.. really...well i guess sending it is whats expensive. it costs twice the prize of the chocolate to send it to the states from here. but still. its totally worth it lol.)


Thank you for the link! I'm definitely going to save it and hopefully the finances will allow for it soon


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't do a "theme" - I do different rooms with different things & this year my kitchen will be the Mad Scientist's Lab - Living room will be the Fortune Teller's Place. All my other rooms I just decorate how I want with jars, candles & creepy stuff.  My garage is lit with chandeliers with candle bulbs & flourescent black light fixtures & is the dining area. I will have 2 cabinets of curiosities in here that are black light reactive so any stuff that glows in the dark or flourescent would be cool! I will also have a very large spider cabinet that is blacklight reactive - some spiders & insects with neon spots, markings would be great to add to it.

Likes - VERY OPEN! Have seen so many AWESOME things that people have made, refurbished & bought that I don't want to limit myself. 
Still looking for a Ouija Board
scientific cookie cutters - beaker, flask 
I do like Chocolate & Liquorice
Love Minions







Dislikes - Modern Horror movie characters (Freddie, Jason etc) 
Don't need any movies, music or candle holders.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, 1Bethany!! glad you are joining in!!!!!!! but you need to message me with your info!!  up to 18


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Halloween in ikea... Hmm is it one their ugly spider dolls or cute rat dolls??


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hollows Eva said:


> Halloween in ikea... Hmm is it one their ugly spider dolls or cute rat dolls??


THey have Spider dolls & rat dolls?!!
Didn't say it was "Halloween"


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hallowseva, I found that very interesting about your folklore. thanks for posting it. so was there a purpose for the cat in the barrel? like was it supposed to warn witches what you would do to them, or what?

yeah bethene, dove is my fave and Hershey bars with almonds are my second fave. then there's peanut butter cups. geesh. lol

saki, I bet your box is going to be cool.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I hate to totally hijack this thread...but if we are talking sugar...how about caramels with sea salt?? It's just magnificent!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkin 5, I had some chocolate covered caramels with sea salt. they were very good


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info Hollows Eva.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just came in from Big Lots and wow they have a lot of Christmas stuff left over. Wish I had more $ to spend. It was this way there after Halloween, too. Since I had surgery in early November and no paycheck since then, I have had to avoid buying. Dang it!

They have so many boxes of colored lights and those outdoor branches with the lights. I am watching Snow White and the Huntsman for the first time and realized that the branches would be great to go with the evil white queen/witch this movie or Narnia.

I did pick up a few things to use and made a nice haul at several Goodwills. Wow, I keep thinking, oh if my victim was only ___________ or ___________. I have several of you in mind and plotting just in case.... Then I go back through and get ideas for others of you. 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Count me in! I really enjoyed doing the Halloween Reaper.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! The last time I checked in there were only a few posts and now there's nearly 150! Still sounds like fun but I'm still going to hold off to see how things go around here. 

My grandma is recovering from pneumonia and this is the first time in a week that I've been home. Going back tonight to do some general cleaning and get her meds organized for the week and I think she'll be OK on her own. I am so behind on things I don't know when I'll ever get caught up but I so want to participate so keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> hallowseva, I found that very interesting about your folklore. thanks for posting it. so was there a purpose for the cat in the barrel? like was it supposed to warn witches what you would do to them, or what?
> 
> yeah bethene, dove is my fave and Hershey bars with almonds are my second fave. then there's peanut butter cups. geesh. lol
> 
> saki, I bet your box is going to be cool.


The cat , black ones anyway, was linked to the withces, and in some cases belived to be the witch, like a shapeshifter. So I guess yes both a warning both also a symbolic beating/killing of the witch, and therefore evil.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Bethany said:


> THey have Spider dolls & rat dolls?!!
> Didn't say it was "Halloween"


They do here, in the kiddies department. They have 3 different rats and a mouse  . And they used to have bats and spiders too. Maybe "doll" is the wrong word, Plushie may be better.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love those rats too cool


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL! I bought one of those rats for my cats but they ignored it with typical catitude.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzy, glad your grandma sounds on the mend, hope she continues to heal. I hope you can join us for the reaper!! 
Those rats are pretty cute!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Lizzy, glad your grandma sounds on the mend, hope she continues to heal. I hope you can join us for the reaper!!
> Those rats are pretty cute!!


i agree glad to here your grandma is doing better hope you get to join us also


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lizzy, I hate to hear when anyone is under the weather. It always affects more than just the person who is sick. Im going to do some positive things and hope the karma comes your way! not just so you can do the reaper but so you wont have so many worries.
I wish I were really a witch, id like to think id be a bad witch but theres no way that would happen, id have to help people so I guess im a good witch after all but ill never admit that again, haha...

Almost at 20 people!!!! I cant wait for a victim, im like you printersdevil, I keep finding things to do for everyone on the whole thread.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

liquorice ? yucky still!!
Now, beside my hubby. Chocolate is my one true love. MILK Chocolate!!!!! Caramel?? Bring it on!! Rest? No thank you. I never could get the hang of the taste of the other chocolate. Not even the cheap brand. YUCK!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

semi sweet like herseys special dark, or like chocolate chips,,, yummm,,, but any more bitter than that, no. The chocolate on a york peppermint patty is yummy, oh yeah, a midnight dark milky way is so so good!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 19!!!! whoot whoot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bought some more creepy candy molds today


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hollows Eva said:


> They do here, in the kiddies department. They have 3 different rats and a mouse  . And they used to have bats and spiders too. Maybe "doll" is the wrong word, Plushie may be better.
> View attachment 189601


LOL I bought one of those RATS before Christmas they were 1/2 off. Wish I would have bought one of every color. 
Going to go get my barstools tomorrow at Sam's & then to Dollar tree to pick up some more "Leopard Frogs" Bull frogs according to Webkinz. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my plotting is on hold since I do not feel good.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no whining, I hope you feel better.
lizzie, I'm sending positive thoughts you way too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I want a poll, Would you guys rather have one really nice large homemade prop or a bunch of smaller hand made projects from your Reaper?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I want a poll, Would you guys rather have one really nice large homemade prop or a bunch of smaller hand made projects from your Reaper?


I would be great with either way


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> bought some more creepy candy molds today


I bought some red velvet choc to make candy with today


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Ughhh. I want to join so bad. But I don't think I have enough supplies to make awesome stuff. Unless my victim was super easy.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

P.s. Hey everyone! ScaredyKat's back!  Missed you all!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready for a victim 
welcome back scaredy kat


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mmm red velvet chocolate. Sounds great Saki


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

To anyone out there thinking about whether or not they want to join. Come one, you know you want to. It's so much fun. All your friends are doing it. And when you see the reveals, you'll feel bad you didn't join. So come on in, take the plunge. We still have two are three months of blah weather, so this will be a way of cheering up the late winter blues.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well said Scareme, my hubby says im always in the best mood when I have a reaping going on. My spirits are instantly lifted at the thought of making something spooky for someone else to enjoy.


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

question/poll: would you rather have homemade things or store bought from your reaper


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Homemade or bought; one big or variety - either


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> question/poll: would you rather have homemade things or store bought from your reaper


Like both for me home made or bought


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

im not really crafty and would like to get in on this one but im not sure i usually just lurk and watch i dont know if i will get in on it


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

anyone have pinterest boards i could look at it would be appreciated


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> To anyone out there thinking about whether or not they want to join. Come one, you know you want to. It's so much fun. All your friends are doing it. And when you see the reveals, you'll feel bad you didn't join. So come on in, take the plunge. We still have two are three months of blah weather, so this will be a way of cheering up the late winter blues.


Lol, oh trust me, I know I want to join!!! However, I've got both my husbands and my license plate renewal sticker fees to pay this month and the next...hmmm...do I REALLY need a license plate sticker??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> anyone have pinterest boards i could look at it would be appreciated


Look below everyone's signatures on their posts...usually, if they have a pinterest, they have the link posted there for you to click on!
You can also click on each person and look in their photo albums here on the forum, as well!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

There is a thread that people list their Pinterest Boards on & some have them in their signatures. 
http://www.pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay. Seriously thinking of signing up. Both my last reaps were amazing and I do miss freaking out the mailman....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ScaredyKat said:


> Okay. Seriously thinking of signing up. Both my last reaps were amazing and I do miss freaking out the mailman....


You are an Awesome Reaper too!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Okay. Seriously thinking of signing up. Both my last reaps were amazing and I do miss freaking out the mailman....


hope you join in with us


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Join  
can't wait until i get my victim been busy coming up with ideas that should work for anyone


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

there is some cool stuff on your pinterest bethany giving me ideas


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Join join join


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love homemade and would love even one bigger special item. But, that said I also get excited over small things and bought things. I just LOVE it all---especially if involves witches.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

tomorrow is my first day of school AND I am really not looking forward to it. anyone wanna trade?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

NOWHINING, my day will suck too, the place I work is something else again. We had 2/3 days of blizzard/ice,blowing snow.(think 14 15 inches of snow blowing around, -25 degrees, over pure ice) Some people come quite a ways, so did not come to work, so . on Wednesday the a$$ hat that owns the place told every one they needed to work faster and harder to make up time. Mind you, this same man could not find his way to give anyone a raise, and now is complaining about paper towels being used after washing hands, (in a food factory) cuz they are so expensive. I am close to retiring, but am so dog gone sick of the place. 

sorry, rant done,,am beyond sick of this place you have no idea. 

as per the poll, I enjoy both hand made and store bought, if I was picked special for me it makes it, well,,, special!!!

yes, please join, there is room for every one, major crafters, and some that don;t craft at all!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

welcome back scaredy kat. 
I've never had red velvet chocolate. 
yikes bethie, I think in a food place, ya better be washing the hands good. 
as for the polls, if I was doing this, which I wish I could, but can't, I would love store bought, handmade, big, small. it all has a place in my haunt. I look forward to doing the fall reaper again


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

I like store bought and homemade. Crafts run in the family so can make a lot of homemade items that work both haunt and everyday decorations


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

12 more days to sing up then victim time whoot


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ive decided... Im in on SR!! Never done it before i usually just watch glad to be a part for once


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> NOWHINING, my day will suck too, the place I work is something else again. We had 2/3 days of blizzard/ice,blowing snow.(think 14 15 inches of snow blowing around, -25 degrees, over pure ice) Some people come quite a ways, so did not come to work, so . on Wednesday the a$$ hat that owns the place told every one they needed to work faster and harder to make up time. Mind you, this same man could not find his way to give anyone a raise, and now is complaining about paper towels being used after washing hands, (in a food factory) cuz they are so expensive. I am close to retiring, but am so dog gone sick of the place.
> 
> sorry, rant done,,am beyond sick of this place you have no idea.
> 
> ...


You can rant all you want, we're all friends here!  I get so mad at places that treat their employees so terribly! Getting mad about paper towels and washing hands?? Hmmm...well, you kind of need to wash your hands in food service, lol. Oh boy. Some people. I hope it gets better there for you soon...if not, well, remember, I do have that lovely Voo Doo doll that im the goddess sent me during last big reaper...it could be useful... Hahaha!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Ughhh. I want to join so bad. But I don't think I have enough supplies to make awesome stuff. Unless my victim was super easy.


ME! ME! ME! 
Umm that sounds kinda bad doesn't it


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay.... I'm in.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Is there a likes/ dislikes thread yet?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

They're posting them here. Hope we do a likes & dislikes thread, it will make it so much easier to find our victim's list & keep an eye on any changes they make.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I can start a thread later today for a likes thread if wanted, I just thought with the few people that are in it, we maybe shouldn't do one?!?. What you guys think? If you want one I will start one tonight after work. Heading there right now. So glad we have 2 more reapers!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene, so sorry about your job. I so do understand. I just left one last spring that I hated. I used to love it but with a change in leadership it had become a huge pain. I injured my knee there 3 years ago and had a huge hassle over it, too. I was only part time, but theyexpected me to be at their and the student's beck and call. I am so glad to be gone. 

However, the one I went to, cut me loose after this surgery on my shoulder. They gave me 6 weeks of unpaid medical leave. I was put in shoulder immobilizer for 6 full weeks after surgery and they wanted me back at work full time the day after coming out of it. I had spent months in pain with shoulder and my arm and muscles had atrophied and add to that the six weeks with arm 24/7 pressed against my side. I was in pain trying to move it and had to relearn many movements. I am still in PT and having issues with the muscles in arm. It is my dominant arm and I can type with arm pressed to my side and a pillow under the elbow on the laptop. That still hurts, but no way even now that I could type all day at my desk job all day with no support. surgery was Nov. 7.

Even with unpaid leave, they would not grant another extension. They told me that I was eligible for rehire though. However, that means losing the prime hours I had worked into when I snagged them when someone was quitting and the raises I had gotten, paid time off accumulation level and long term disability that I had just gotten. Sheesh!

Now I am broke and jobless!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the idea of a separate thread for Likes and Dislikes. Would also be nice to have all the rules upfront on it and everyone's names there too. Would make it easier to STALK! Oh yeah, I would love to have everyone list their themes if they have one.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jubbag12 said:


> question/poll: would you rather have homemade things or store bought from your reaper


hhmmm good question, I think every crafter/reaper is different so I would like what they are good at. What they feel proud of. I am great at Wreaths and pinterest type crafts but when it comes to animatronics or painting i'm a dud so if my Victim asked for those things id just buy them something, haha....or maybe id pay someone else to paint for me... So I guess my answer is I love homemade but if my Reaper doesn't feel comfortable making things you cant go wrong with the store and Its something they are choosing specifically for you so its still personal. I think my fav part of the Reaping is that you have to think about someone else for a change. It feels great to work so hard to make someone happy.

Some people have a talent for shopping, getting awesome things for great prices, that's a talent in itself so I say Shopper Reapers shop on! Crafter Reapers craft on! Im a bit of both I think.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

and to add to that 

Its cool to get someone that your styles are a bit different, it forces you to look outside your norm. My last victim lived near where an orphanage had burned down years ago so she was into the whole ghostly kid stuff which I never would go near (as ive said before I have kids and don't like dead ones). I read the history of her town, did some interesting research and even made a small kid prop for her. It was really fun but something I never would have normally done. Also while you are researching your person you find all kinds of different things that you never knew existed! I learned so much from my last victim, it was great!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready for a victim


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/203225001907598430/

my hubbys suggestion for a valentine gift for my victim, haha....


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

As far as the poll goes, I'm happy with either handmade or store-bought. Like booswife said, go with what you feel comfortable doing. This is supposed to be fun and not stressful...at least, not until you send out your victim's box.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Which reminds me I should bring a few boxes home I can decorate while wait for victim


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

i like the saying our theme idea! ill start with Mine!!!
My driveway will be turned into a swamp complete with trees foggers my witches cabin with potions and spell books 
and the backyard/frontyard will be transformed in a castle with stone brick walls. complete with a foyer (with a fireplace(the display from spirit 2013) flame lamps, and paintings) 
Hallway which might include knights in armor and a real knight 
painting hallway with ALOT of paintings (time to start looking!)
and everythign else a castle has including a dungeon


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I want a poll, Would you guys rather have one really nice large homemade prop or a bunch of smaller hand made projects from your Reaper?


I'd prefer a bunch of smaller projects because they can be brought to work & get used in various rooms over the years.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Attention dear Reaper When you get my name who ever you are please go on here and look at my likes and dislikes I have redone it and the list has more then the one I sent to bethene  

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...inter-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread-2.html


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

bethene im officially signed up correct?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

HI EVERYONE!!!! I hope it is not too late to sign up??? NOWHINNING was asking if I was gonna join in for this!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

spookyone said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!! I hope it is not too late to sign up??? NOWHINNING was asking if I was gonna join in for this!!!


Your not to late at all just pm betene your info  
Welcome


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

rant away babe! I am just feeling lost and stuck on a loop. I am really feeling like I am not getting anywhere and I do not like the feeling.



bethene said:


> NOWHINING, my day will suck too, the place I work is something else again. We had 2/3 days of blizzard/ice,blowing snow.(think 14 15 inches of snow blowing around, -25 degrees, over pure ice) Some people come quite a ways, so did not come to work, so . on Wednesday the a$$ hat that owns the place told every one they needed to work faster and harder to make up time. Mind you, this same man could not find his way to give anyone a raise, and now is complaining about paper towels being used after washing hands, (in a food factory) cuz they are so expensive. I am close to retiring, but am so dog gone sick of the place.
> 
> sorry, rant done,,am beyond sick of this place you have no idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I do prefer to wash my hands first before I will give you the food I just made. Be damn the paper towels cost you know?



WitchyKitty said:


> You can rant all you want, we're all friends here!  I get so mad at places that treat their employees so terribly! Getting mad about paper towels and washing hands?? Hmmm...well, you kind of need to wash your hands in food service, lol. Oh boy. Some people. I hope it gets better there for you soon...if not, well, remember, I do have that lovely Voo Doo doll that im the goddess sent me during last big reaper...it could be useful... Hahaha!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love that! I could really use some right now. BTW, it made me giggle upon seeing that.



booswife02 said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/203225001907598430/
> 
> my hubbys suggestion for a valentine gift for my victim, haha....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

do not worry. I plan to stalk ya!



Saki.Girl said:


> Attention dear Reaper When you get my name who ever you are please go on here and look at my likes and dislikes I have redone it and the list has more then the one I sent to bethene
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...inter-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread-2.html


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

DO not forget to sign up and do your like/dislike list.....


spookyone said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!! I hope it is not too late to sign up??? NOWHINNING was asking if I was gonna join in for this!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

first day of school.. not time for class.... yet. IN the ASL Lab reading my favorite subject, Halloween


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

We don't really do valentines day at all in Denmark ( sorry this is gonna be another boring geography lesson lol) and we don't have an equivilant like we do to Halloween. Halloween is embraced more now, but valentines - not so much.. The shops have tried their hardest for the last 10-15 years but it's not really happening. It's something very young couples might do, buy a little gift or something - not the card thing at all. Which is a shame. I like this idea of being able to send sneaky little hearts to people just because..  even tho I'm not in this reaper, I will really look foreward to see what you guys make and get


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hollows Eva, are you anywhere near Naestved? My husband plays online poker with a woman from there and we talk to her on Skype and exchange cards frequently.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Printetsdevil, I'm sorta close by I guess, I live in Copenhagen, I think it's only ad hour or two from here. Ish.. I guess really everything is just a few hours away here, such a small country haha..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Printersdevil, I am so sorry , I just don't get why companies treat good employees like that . I hope your arm heals, being in pain is so draining on you , emotionally too 


I started the thread for the likes and dislikes list


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> We don't really do valentines day at all in Denmark ( sorry this is gonna be another boring geography lesson lol) and we don't have an equivilant like we do to Halloween. Halloween is embraced more now, but valentines - not so much.. The shops have tried their hardest for the last 10-15 years but it's not really happening. It's something very young couples might do, buy a little gift or something - not the card thing at all. Which is a shame. I like this idea of being able to send sneaky little hearts to people just because..  even tho I'm not in this reaper, I will really look foreward to see what you guys make and get


I like the little lessons, we all come from different backgrounds and have different stories  I'm 2nd generation German/ but the Irish half has been here a while  Grew up with lots of stories like people coming down the mountain dressed as trees on my German side, My great grandmother used to talk about the little people she was from Tipperary Ireland..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> We don't really do valentines day at all in Denmark ( sorry this is gonna be another boring geography lesson lol) and we don't have an equivilant like we do to Halloween. Halloween is embraced more now, but valentines - not so much.. The shops have tried their hardest for the last 10-15 years but it's not really happening. It's something very young couples might do, buy a little gift or something - not the card thing at all. Which is a shame. I like this idea of being able to send sneaky little hearts to people just because..  even tho I'm not in this reaper, I will really look foreward to see what you guys make and get


I like the little lessons, we all come from different backgrounds and have different stories  I'm 2nd generation German/ but the Irish half has been here a while  Grew up with lots of stories like people coming down the mountain dressed as trees on my German side, My great grandmother used to talk about the little people she was from Tipperary Ireland..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I like the little lessons, we all come from different backgrounds and have different stories  I'm 2nd generation German/ but the Irish half has been here a while  Grew up with lots of stories like people coming down the mountain dressed as trees on my German side, My great grandmother used to talk about the little people she was from Tipperary Ireland..


I agree! I love to hear about traditions, folklore and other interesting things from places around the world.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive energy sent my way. You all are the best!  My grandma is now on her own and doing fine.  I had what I'm hoping is my last visit to the hospital for tests today and am keeping my fingers crossed that the results are good.

Though I've still not decided whether or not to join in, I did buy some Valentine goodies today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Thanks for all the positive energy sent my way. You all are the best!  My grandma is now on her own and doing fine.  I had what I'm hoping is my last visit to the hospital for tests today and am keeping my fingers crossed that the results are good.
> 
> Though I've still not decided whether or not to join in, I did buy some Valentine goodies today.


sending lots of postivie vids your test results are good


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

All signed up!
I would prefer if we did have a likes/dislikes thread. It makes it easier to stalk and I can easily go back and add more things to make it easier on my reaper.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

A lot of spam going on tonight... 0.o


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Day is getting closer for victim come join in the fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't forget that I started a likes thread, so make sure that you go and post your list there!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Likes thread herehttp://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133494-winter-reaper-likes-dislikes-thread.html
Everyone post


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

just did the like/dislike. beware for up dates!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Going to post in likes/dislikes. There will be a lot more added. I'm just a slow thinker. Lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim I am so ready for you


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I keep finding things for each one of your lists! I need a victim. I keep thinking I'm going to regret not getting that if so and so turns out to be my victim.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I also keep finding things for everyone's list! I keep checking in and reading all the posts while eagerly rubbing my hands together in anticipation with a large evil grin on my face.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm so distracted by waiting for my victim that I can't concentrate on other things 
Don't know if I can make it 10 more days! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i know tick tock tick tock


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, that is a run of sad luck. without your health, it makes it hard. I hope some good luck comes your way. 
bethene, I've known for a long time it's not been easy for you. I'm always sending good vibes your way. you have been such a dear friend, and you deserve the sky.
lizzie, you still got my well wishes. 
moonwitch, why did germans come down dressed as trees?
scaredy cat, what spam?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we do have 22 signed up, so maybe the extra days will get us some more reapers!!! 
but I do get it, I have looked around thrift stores , saw something at one perfect for one of the people signed up, but not super cheap, so something I do not wish to buy if they are not my victim, they did have several similar so I should be ok. and they will be there, but if not, it was not meant to be,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> printer, that is a run of sad luck. without your health, it makes it hard. I hope some good luck comes your way.
> bethene, I've known for a long time it's not been easy for you. I'm always sending good vibes your way. you have been such a dear friend, and you deserve the sky.
> lizzie, you still got my well wishes.
> moonwitch, why did germans come down dressed as trees?
> scaredy cat, what spam?


I was wondering about the German trees, myself...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hallo, we must of been writing at the same time, I just saw your post,,, thank you my dear friend, I sure hope your good vibes find their way to me!!!!

he tree thing sorta caught my attention also, went sorta, hmmmmm


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

There were 2 different profiles posting all sorts of spam all over the forum last night. I reported it all. Looks like it's gone now.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good for you, Scaredy Kat!!!!


any other takers for the reaper??


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

old pagan traditions never really die. the trees are to represented in the solstice.. would love to visit my roots one day and go overseas to see where we came from


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Can't have them clogging up our forum with nonsense! Lol.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thinking about this reaper. I hear saki girl in my ear telling me to join.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

LadySherry check out everyones likes/dislikes. Everyone has great lists. You can't go wrong


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for killing the spam ScaredyKat. I don't have time for all of that nonsense. I gotta know who's signing up for the reaper, who's making vampire valentine's and what Sakis newest creation looks like! you did us all a service


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

were the German dress like trees to fool the evil spirits or something??


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope my victim likes potion jars. Lol.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I went back to a flea market last week to get some more of these but seller wasn't there.  Don't know when I'll get to go back again, not really close.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What up with spamer get a life people


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 189736
> 
> I went back to a flea market last week to get some more of these but seller wasn't there.  Don't know when I'll get to go back again, not really close.


Those are so cool love them bummer he was not there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So ready to get. Victim I did get a bunch of bubble wrap here at work to make my victims goodies safe


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hhmmm, moonwitchkitty, would still like to know more. 
scaredy-cat, you did good, I didn't see any spam
lady sherry, your comment tickled me


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Those are so cool love them bummer he was not there.


I intend to go back again in a couple weeks. Hopefully warmer weather will bring him back.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Join us, Lady Sherry! It will be so much FUN!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scaredykat, I do. I do. I love potion bottles!!!!!

Bethany, that is great. Love all of it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here is a kitchen witch my daughter got for me from the amana colonies


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here is a kitchen witch I picked up at a garage sale. her eyes light up.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm usually online at around 5 a.m. my time when no one else is really active. That's when the spammers come out I guess. Reported another profile last night. THEY WILL NOT WIN! Hahaha.
I have some ideas running around in my head for winter reaper. I hope I get to use them.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I love her!


hallorenescene said:


> here is a kitchen witch I picked up at a garage sale. her eyes light up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Kitchen Witches. I love both of them. I guess I can use just about any witch for this. Hmmm.... I may just start collecting any and all small witches that I find between know and October and see what I come up with. If I decided to go with the hanging picture or plaque, I an just keep all the witches!!!! 

Thanks for sharing yours with me!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have just read through all the posts of lists on the new Winter Reaper Likes thread. Oh, my, I have so many ideas and things for so many. I can't wait!


One thing I saw that got me thinking.....how many of us like Halloween themed (or specific to our theme) jewelry?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love jewlery. I never put that on my lists. I don't know why. I'm a girly girl. I was in the military for so long I wasn't able to wear pretty nail polish jewlery make up. Nor could I do cool stuff with my hair. I got out of the military in March and dyed my hair jet black and cherry red. Haha.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I love jewlery. I never put that on my lists. I don't know why. I'm a girly girl. I was in the military for so long I wasn't able to wear pretty nail polish jewlery make up. Nor could I do cool stuff with my hair. I got out of the military in March and died my hair jet black and cherry red. Haha.


My hair is jet black and blood red LOL to cool 

i am not much for jewlery unless maybe a gothic neckless. or maybe a thumb ring


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone had it on their list and got me thinking. I have a woman that I buy jewelry from who makes gorgeous jewelry and her specialty and favorite is skulls. I am not into skulls, but she has some great pieces. Just thought it was really an appropriate time of the year with this winter reaper being around Valentines to think maybe of something for the haunters in addition to the haunt! Chocolate and jewelry---a ghouls best gifts??????


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

as long as you have your witch riding a broom, it can be a kitchen witch I guess. 
I love a ghouls best gifts.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> were the German dress like trees to fool the evil spirits or something??


I have to ask my mom, Gran died when I was little and I have forgotten most of the stories. trying to get my mom to write the ones that she remembers. oooh i think she still has pictures. 

I'm supposed to see her tomorrow will post when i get home..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more takers?? we would love to have more join us!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moonwitch, I would love to know more, and to see pictures


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

As for the polls, I like both handmade and store bought. Also thrift store finds are great! It doesn't matter to me if it's one big item or a few small ones. I just love that someone took time to buy/make something for me! And even more I enjoy buying/making something for someone else!

Been busy still moving, missing out on most of the fun here! But while unpacking I found a couple of potential items that I could redo as gifts! I can't wait! I want my VICTIM!!!!

It's getting late so I'll pop over to the likes/dislikes thread tomorrow so I can enjoy stalking all of you and stealing all of your ideas for my own list. Lol. I love it here!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here are 2 more kitchen witches. the big one is the homemade one I made. it is from a pattern. and the little one is a head and a wire armature clothed and riding a broom. I believe she is a Norwegian kitchen witch. back in the 70's this was the only kitchen witches I knew of. my mom gave me this one for xmas one year. they were very popular back then. now I don't think they make them any more. and now there are all kinds of kitchen witches.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I love your kitchen witches, Hallo! They are fantastic. I have a collection of Witch dolls, all different sizes and styles. I love witches.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still deciding on whether or not to join. Hubby tells me I should since I enjoy it, but it seems my list of things to do keeps getting longer and longer. So I'll wait until next week to make my final decision.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't wait for a victim! I was at a thrift store yesterday over lunch and saw a few nice items but was hesitant to buy stuff yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Still deciding on whether or not to join. Hubby tells me I should since I enjoy it, but it seems my list of things to do keeps getting longer and longer. So I'll wait until next week to make my final decision.


I agree with hubby


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving those kitchen witches...I've always wanted one, but have never seen on around here. My aunt has one, but I have no idea where she got it, a gift, I think. I'd like to find one that matches my kitchen colors (brown, cream, yellow, apple/olive green).

I'm still thinking about if I can join or not...thinking, thinking...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> here are 2 more kitchen witches. the big one is the homemade one I made. it is from a pattern. and the little one is a head and a wire armature clothed and riding a broom. I believe she is a Norwegian kitchen witch. back in the 70's this was the only kitchen witches I knew of. my mom gave me this one for xmas one year. they were very popular back then. now I don't think they make them any more. and now there are all kinds of kitchen witches.


Oh, I remember the kitchen witches from the 70s. You still see them once in a while at estate sales.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.zazzle.com/kitchen_witch_riding_spoon_ornament_photosculpture-153034610040032220

Check out this little cutie, shes on a spoon. I think I like the ones on the spoons, lover her little apron


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Loving those kitchen witches...I've always wanted one, but have never seen on around here. My aunt has one, but I have no idea where she got it, a gift, I think. I'd like to find one that matches my kitchen colors (brown, cream, yellow, apple/olive green).
> 
> I'm still thinking about if I can join or not...thinking, thinking...



Join join join we want you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok all this talk on kitchen witch I am going to try to make one  

I found this too


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok all this talk on kitchen witch I am going to try to make one
> 
> I found this too


LOVE that! ...she is even wearing my kitchen colors! ...and she is blonde, like me!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

OK, so playing with my candy molds and trying to do something alittle fancier than just pouring candy melts in and unmolding (which is all I've ever done in the past  OH BOY!! Now I know why the chocolate makers charge so much  Its definately not as easy as I thought it would be  However I did perserve and got a rather interesting peanut butter "cup". I'm not sure, but I think I could get at least half a boozy cherry for a chocolate covered cherry in this mold too. Gunna try it to see how it works out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

few more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> LOVE that! ...she is even wearing my kitchen colors! ...and she is blonde, like me!


see if you join you may get a kitchen witch how cool would that be


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

On the kitcken witches, when I was little my Mom used to carve a large apple and then let it sit out to shrivel up and dry out for a head, I think she put large shiney black beads in for the eyes and attached it to a hand made fabric doll body. We used to call that our kitchen witch. I dont recall it haveing a broom or anything, but she said it was suppose to bring good luck to the kitchen/housewife/household.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> see if you join you may get a kitchen witch how cool would that be


It would be awesome!!! I want to join soooooo badly!!  
Trying to save up my pennies...will probably have to wait until last minute to see if I can or not.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> few more


Love those, too, especially the ABC one.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw these on ebay...super cute, wish I could find something like them but in a traditional doll form to hang! The blueberry one and the one that looks like Saki's sign she posted are awesome! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dragonsite-Munro-Set-Low-of-4-Kitchen-Witches-BA65005-BA65006-BA65007-BA65008-Nw-/360834465529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item540368fef9


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Join in peeps


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

me! me! me! I totally love Halloween theme jewelry.




printersdevil said:


> I have just read through all the posts of lists on the new Winter Reaper Likes thread. Oh, my, I have so many ideas and things for so many. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> One thing I saw that got me thinking.....how many of us like Halloween themed (or specific to our theme) jewelry?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

do join. One thing for sure. This brighten our day however sucky the day can be.



lizzyborden said:


> Still deciding on whether or not to join. Hubby tells me I should since I enjoy it, but it seems my list of things to do keeps getting longer and longer. So I'll wait until next week to make my final decision.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I plan to do something like this too, only I wish for better chocolate quality. Can we buy like lindor chocolate and melt it to form what we want or does that make the chococlate go bad?



gatorgirl35 said:


> OK, so playing with my candy molds and trying to do something alittle fancier than just pouring candy melts in and unmolding (which is all I've ever done in the past  OH BOY!! Now I know why the chocolate makers charge so much  Its definately not as easy as I thought it would be  However I did perserve and got a rather interesting peanut butter "cup". I'm not sure, but I think I could get at least half a boozy cherry for a chocolate covered cherry in this mold too. Gunna try it to see how it works out
> View attachment 189777


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I haven't done that myself, but according to the internet you can if you are very careful with the temperature - dont want to burn it. The only Lindor chocolate that I have ever seen are those round truffles. I dont know if you could do that with a truffle as it has a ganache center ---Love those creamy centers!


NOWHINING said:


> I plan to do something like this too, only I wish for better chocolate quality. Can we buy like lindor chocolate and melt it to form what we want or does that make the chococlate go bad?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> I haven't done that myself, but according to the internet you can if you are very careful with the temperature - dont want to burn it. The only Lindor chocolate that I have ever seen are those round truffles. I dont know if you could do that with a truffle as it has a ganache center ---Love those creamy centers!


Lindt (the makers of the Lindor truffles) makes regular chocolate bars. As long as you melt (temper) carefully, many chocolate brands can be used for candy making or coating. Ghirardelli makes bars and chips, too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So does Cadbury


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have also seen different types of kitchen witches, often riding a wooden spoon, Thanks for sharing photos. The one I remember best had a poem abiut no more spilled pots......


I also like this corn husk one, http://www.budget101.com/halloween-decor/enchanting-corn-husk-kitchen-witch-2788.html


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gotta pipe in about the jewelry. I like jewelry, I'm not given much tho cuz I make my own lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

maybe with Hershey or something like that.



gatorgirl35 said:


> I haven't done that myself, but according to the internet you can if you are very careful with the temperature - dont want to burn it. The only Lindor chocolate that I have ever seen are those round truffles. I dont know if you could do that with a truffle as it has a ganache center ---Love those creamy centers!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

something I need to think About and research


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> moonwitch, I would love to know more, and to see pictures


she is supposed to look for pictures. Mom said that it was a retaliation to the christian's celebrating christmas, during the Solstice also known as Yule.. hence why we today have tree's to decorate..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i got in some wicked cool candy molds today look out my sweet soon to be Victim you are in for a treat..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have some candy molds too. will need to test it out first


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

think i am going to try and make some chocolate covered cherries and then make some for my Vic if they like that sort of thing.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkin 5, thanks for the compliment. and I would love to see your witch dolls. I collect all kinds of dolls. crazy, but other than my kitchen witches I don't think I own a witch doll.
lizzie, I hope you are able to join the reaper. I hope everyone that wants to join can join. the reaper is so fun.
booswife, that kitchen witch is adorable. 
saki, do make one like that plaque. it is superb.
gator girl, yummy. and I've seen dolls made out of apples. very cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchy, those are super fancy witches. 
printer, I'm so glad you posted the corn husk witches. very cute. 
I use to make witch dolls for my victims, but I quit doing that.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

how many do we have going now?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 22, with about 3 maybe's. I set a goal for 20, but am getting greedy, want 25 now!! come on gang, what better way to get 2014 started, and get the Halloween/prop building/planning going for this year, than to have some one make something for your haunt, or party, or even just to decorate your house for your personal use?? we would love to have many more join us!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come on in and join the fun


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My late MIL used to make these things she called people or families in a jar. They were made out of pillow stuffing and nylon hose. They were adorable. Each was unique. She also made all kinds of dolls out of ivory soap bottles and other things. She even made the Cabbage Patch dolls. I wish I would have thought of a witch doll for her to make for me.

I hope all of you wanting to join us are able. I really should have sat this on one out until I get a paycheck coming in again, but I have missed out on too many. I am just cutting back in other ways to do this. Sometimes you have to just have some fun!

I love all the history being shared and LOVE LOVE the witch dolls. I know that the Kitchen Witches aren't Halloween so are a sort of different looking dolls and therefore are left out all year. However, since I so want to be able to share this greatness with my Be WITCHY party, I am going to do some sort of one. When I found the corn husks, I thought that might be it. I am still looking though.

My sister lives in a senior community and they have crafts once a week. I am thinking about going to the activity director to see about them making them, too. Maybe then I could get some of the ladies to help me make some during the next few months. We could even have a small witchy tea there! Gotta share the love. I tried to get my sister to invite some of them to my party last year, but she didn't know them very well then and wasnt' sure how they would feel. However, at their Halloween party she said there were many witches.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I make a lot of candy---fudges, peanut brittle, Martha Washingtons, peanut patties, peppermint bark, etc. I have just never used molds. I do have a bunch of the silicone molds that I use for Jello or ice. Can these be used for making chocolates? I think I remember reading that here. Like the small skulls from Dollar Tree?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...okay...I'M IN!!!! I'll get all my likes up and my info to you in a bit, bethene!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

23! WOW, bethene, I think we will make that 25 goal---maybe more!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!!! so glad. 
I must admit, I decided the shipping date with my paycheck weeks, get paid every other week. I never did this before and had a hard time with shipping, but it also was what I was thinking that was about the right time frame any way. the christmas one had a shorter time frame for shipping due to wanting the gifts there on time, and it kinda threw people,so made it a bit longer time frame to ship again


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...okay...I'M IN!!!! I'll get all my likes up and my info to you in a bit, bethene!


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i am so happy your in now maybe i will get you so i can make you a kitchen witch whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i am so happy your in now maybe i will get you so i can make you a kitchen witch whoot


That. Would. Be. Awesome.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm excited to see who I get to reap...and who gets to reap me! My reaper will be happy, because I am fairly easy to please when it comes to Halloween decor. I had so much fun the last reaper I joined! Yay!
I have so many ideas of things I want to make for some people...must...wait...until 25th...
It's probably a good thing we have to wait a bit longer for our victims, as currently, we are getting dumped on by even MORE snow...I won't be going many places until it's all cleared away again...blah! I just HAD to join this reaper to help me through these winter blues!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Now, now saki, I WANT that Kitchen Witch!!!! LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Practical Magic movie----what a wonderful way to get my witch fix this evening!!! I think it is time to tap the frozen MHooch's Witch's Brew that I have in the freezer.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ugh Im so tempted to join. I was reading the likes and dislikes and finding myself thinking about stuff u could do if I got so and so as a victim. I feel totally left out lol, and I will be so jealous once the pics starts to come. But I'm going to have to stick to my decision, to sit this one out. But I can dream


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

check out what i painted to day


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Ugh Im so tempted to join. I was reading the likes and dislikes and finding myself thinking about stuff u could do if I got so and so as a victim. I feel totally left out lol, and I will be so jealous once the pics starts to come. But I'm going to have to stick to my decision, to sit this one out. But I can dream


That's how I felt...but I caved, lol. I probably should have stuck to my decision, too, but I just couldn't help it. I figure, I'll just do this one and force myself to not do another until the big reaper before Halloween.
It's still neat to see the cool stuff people find and make, even if you can't join, yourself...that's what I've been doing for all these recent reapers. I look at all the pics so I have ideas of things to do for later reapers that I can actually join!
Hope to see you for one of the next ones if you can't join this one.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

That plate is awesome Saki!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that plate is gorgeous, Saki!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys working on another one right now


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...I like plates...I like plates with witches on them...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, I love that plate. soooo pretty, and well drawn.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you here is plate 2 i did today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am getting into this witch thing i hope i get a victime that wants witch stuff how fun a reaper witch box . fingers crossed i do


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I like the first plate best saki. but this one is very nice too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's okay Hallo, I like the second plate better anyway, haha... Im a witch girl Saki 

Have you guys seen a witch's ball? or have you heard of them before? I have been a witch girl since I was a kid and I had never heard of them but I am in love. I didn't want to tell you guys because I was hoping to get a witch person as well so I could surprise them with a special one but I may not get a witch person so I thought id share 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922860896059/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922860896329/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/25543922860896065/

Now I might regret sharing this if I get a witch person, what a great surprise, but I just LOVE them and I love you guys so couldn't keep it a secret


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife, I have one, however it came with a card that said Friendship Ball I believe. In Ohio I had it hanging in my dining room window for years, then I moved it to a stand in one of my cabinets. Not sure where I'll be hanging it in the new house as all the windows have blinds & we keep them down & closed. Will post a picture of mine soon.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hollows Eva said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh Im so tempted to join. I was reading the likes and dislikes and finding myself thinking about stuff u could do if I got so and so as a victim. I feel totally left out lol, and I will be so jealous once the pics starts to come. But I'm going to have to stick to my decision, to sit this one out. But I can dream
> ...


Hehe Well unfortunately I can't really afford it, unless I miraculously get some free money in the next month, and somehow I doubt I will. But one never knows


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> something I need to think About and research


Im not a big candy maker myself--more into cakes and such-- but this candy stuff is getting kinda interesting  I really like your idea of using a highend chocolate bar to do my candy with so I looked into it alittle more. It would seem as with all good things, its not as simple as just melting the bar , but it is doable  Here is a pretty good link I found that tells what to do to keep your expensive , yummy and pretty chocolate yummy and pretty 
http://www.cookingforengineers.com/article/155/Tempering-Chocolate/print
I think I will probably go this route too


----------



## Kilted Candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

NOWHINING said:


> I plan to do something like this too, only I wish for better chocolate quality. Can we buy like lindor chocolate and melt it to form what we want or does that make the chococlate go bad?


Sorry, haven't been paying much attention as I I won't be joining but a good chocolate is Orchid http://www.auiswisscatalogue.com/3-COUVORCD/Orchid+Couvertures.html 

It is a good balance between taste and cost. A lot of the "good" chocolates" that we are use to get extremely expensive when you buy a pound or more. Granted these quantities are rather big but if stored properly you can have them around for quite a while. 

Tempering can be a pain but there are a lot of instructions out there that can make it fairly straight forward.

If you want any info on candy making drop me a PM and I can recommend a few books that will really step up a game.

Jim


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the site link Candyman


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I've seen the witches ball before. I think it was in the craft thread, and it was saki and Bethany talking about them. am I right guys. I wouldn't mind having one. I would hang it out with my wind chimes from my overhang.


----------



## Kilted Candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Thanks for the site link Candyman


Not a problem. I love candy making. Playing with tastes, colors, techniques, it's all good.

And clean up can be yummy 

Jim


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> I've seen the witches ball before. I think it was in the craft thread, and it was saki and Bethany talking about them. am I right guys. I wouldn't mind having one. I would hang it out with my wind chimes from my overhang.


Prob. was hallorenescene.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> That's okay Hallo, I like the second plate better anyway, haha... Im a witch girl Saki
> 
> Have you guys seen a witch's ball? or have you heard of them before? I have been a witch girl since I was a kid and I had never heard of them but I am in love. I didn't want to tell you guys because I was hoping to get a witch person as well so I could surprise them with a special one but I may not get a witch person so I thought id share
> 
> ...


those are very prety

we have fisherman balls here like this . i do not have any but i like the witch ball idea i will have to look when i go down to the coast. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/172006...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

they have some cool ones on etsy


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I love witch balls! I gave one to BoneDancer when I had him for Secret Reaper.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh I like the witch balls, and the macrame ones in a stack are great. Not sure where I would put one, but they are cool for sure.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

bethene said:


> Oh I like the witch balls, and the macrame ones in a stack are great. Not sure where I would put one, but they are cool for sure.[/
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm right when I say witch balls have glass strands within the ball (to draw in the evil spirit) and are hand blown. The hanging glass balls are Japanese fisherman floats. But that being said, you can call them whatever you want!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Holy cow I stop by today and what do I find everyone talking about...BALLS. I don't know about this place sometime...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the witch's ball. I have known about them for a long time, but don't have one. Some of the garden gazing balls remind me of them. In addition to witches, I love Native American art and décor and I have dream catchers hanging at my windows. It seems that many cultures have the same idea to ward off evil or bad dreams.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

those are so pretty going to have to look for some


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am getting into this witch thing i hope i get a victime that wants witch stuff how fun a reaper witch box . fingers crossed i do


...Meeeeeeee........


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Hehe Well unfortunately I can't really afford it, unless I miraculously get some free money in the next month, and somehow I doubt I will. But one never knows


Yeah, I am quite tight on money, as well, which is why I am letting myself do this one, and no more until Halloween. Hey, you never know...you could be walking down the street and find a $20 bill lying on the sidewalk! (...or whatever currency you guys use over there...lol. Kroner?? Lol, I have no idea...) It happens, lol. I hope I find a $20 bill lying on the sidewalk...or even a $1 bill, for that matter! 
Regardless, we will have fun the next time you can join, then.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I like both of the kitchen witch plates Saki.Girl made...but if I had to choose, the first one is more "me" since I bake/cook often. Again, both awesome, though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to start making things!! I am trying to keep myself from running out and getting supplies, because I'm not sure who I will have for a victim...
Did anyone else join after me, yet?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't wait to start making things!! I am trying to keep myself from running out and getting supplies, because I'm not sure who I will have for a victim...
> Did anyone else join after me, yet?


i know i am so ready too  victim victim victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

here is a diy to make a witch ball 
http://sitaspellshow.wordpress.com/2013/05/27/make-your-own-witchs-ball/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Cool, thanks Saki! 

I am doing the same thing, stalking and plotting, but it for sure depends on who I get to reap. There are so many different types of things on the likes lists, 

We have less than a week gang, any more takers!?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, thanks for the witches ball instuctions. I have some of those clear ornaments, I'm going to make one. very cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, thanks for the witches ball instuctions. I have some of those clear ornaments, I'm going to make one. very cool


that is awsome ya i dont have any was thinking i will keep my eye out for some


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

one more week to go til we get our victims!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just got glittered bombed! Working on a craft for my Daughter's Birthday and accidently dumped glitter all over myself


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am assuming that you can because a few of mine are. if not then I am in big trouble.



printersdevil said:


> I make a lot of candy---fudges, peanut brittle, Martha Washingtons, peanut patties, peppermint bark, etc. I have just never used molds. I do have a bunch of the silicone molds that I use for Jello or ice. Can these be used for making chocolates? I think I remember reading that here. Like the small skulls from Dollar Tree?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

(whispering) join...... join.... you know you want too. join! it will be fun... join. join



Hollows Eva said:


> Ugh Im so tempted to join. I was reading the likes and dislikes and finding myself thinking about stuff u could do if I got so and so as a victim. I feel totally left out lol, and I will be so jealous once the pics starts to come. But I'm going to have to stick to my decision, to sit this one out. But I can dream


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

YES ! YES! YES! I HAVE TWO OF THEM MYSELF AND I SOOOO LOVE THEM!!!!! I don't even know where you can find them.




booswife02 said:


> That's okay Hallo, I like the second plate better anyway, haha... Im a witch girl Saki
> 
> Have you guys seen a witch's ball? or have you heard of them before? I have been a witch girl since I was a kid and I had never heard of them but I am in love. I didn't want to tell you guys because I was hoping to get a witch person as well so I could surprise them with a special one but I may not get a witch person so I thought id share
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My witches' ball. The green one was given to me when I was in JR/High school. My Mother and I were at her house for Women's Club reason and I saw that she had several buckets full of them everywhere. I asked her what were they and she told me. I was in love since then and also told her it didn't work, because Mom was in her house. (LMBO) I have not seen her for a good while and I fear that she passed away and no one told me. The red one was founded by Mom at Goodewill or somewhere. She was tickled to death to find one.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I want to start shopping and put things together but I really need to be patient and see who I get. I do hope to put together a valentine theme. I will wait and see who will be my victim.....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know that I will NEED to do any shopping. LOL I have gathered quite a variety of items in my year of shopping & living in the RV.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

It seems like Saturday is neve-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-er going to get here. Looking for a victim who loves chocolate. Well, actually just looking for a vicitm


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love choc


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice balls no whining. lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok about 1 hr from me is the coast and they give away glass floats every year I need to go see if I can find one. 
http://www.katu.com/news/outdoors/Glass-floats-left-for-Lincoln-City-beachcombers-237491281.html


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I love those glass floats. I have one from my Mom. She and my Dad lived out in CA during the 50's and she found one on the beach. She kept it all these years, and now I have it. I'm sure some fisherman never thought his lost float would be treasured for 60 some years.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 and I are in now. So glad we didn't miss it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the witches balls nowhining. Glitterbombed Mummyof5---bet that was a lot of fun to clean up---NOT!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Love the witches balls nowhining. Glitterbombed Mummyof5---bet that was a lot of fun to clean up---NOT!


I still have to drag my vac down to finish.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow Saki, I would love to go to the beach and just find one. It would be pretty special, like it found you. Like printersdevil I have dream catchers in my window but no witches ball, I gotta have one


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I've never read "Wicked". Maybe I should put that on my likes and dislikes thread?? Heard it was really good.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone here read it?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't. Perhaps I'll take it on the cruise in December....


----------



## Kilted Candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

ScaredyKat said:


> Anyone here read it?


Very good but it's not like the musical. Also it's a 4 book series at last count.

Jim


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, I have read it twice, my hubby is taking me to see the play on broadway this summer in NY. I am a bit obsessed with Mrs Elphaba. (understatement, haha) Im not going to lie, it is a little hard to read. It is really political, not at all what you would think. It was confusing at times and I had to re read the passage to make sense of it. For me it was very worth it, it changes your mind completely about the Wicked Witch, I cant even see her in the Wizard of Oz without feeling sorry for her now and I always feel like she is such a better character than Dorothy and everyone who sees the Wizard of Oz is missing out on the real story. She is a really interesting character. This is one of the books that says one things but makes you think of other things. It has many messages in it. Oz in this story is the Government and that's where the politics come in. There is also messages about treating people differently because of how they look among other things. I just loved it but its not for everyone. After I read it I spent days on the computer reading reviews and trying to make sure I didn't miss any hidden messages.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

count me in. info sent to Bethene


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The musical is more Hollywood, its more of a love story, unlike the book. They had to make it appeal to the masses so people would go and see it. There are countless websites that discuss this book. I am a goodreads member if any of you are look me up. I love that website!! There has been talk of it being sold as a movie, Gregory Maguire has said these are all rumors, production companies have approached him but he said he has always thought of it is a mini series, he said he would listen to HBO but a movie just couldn't do it justice, there isn't enough hours to get the whole story across properly.

I have read the entire series. None of them compared to Wicked for me but I am not very interested in the other characters so maybe that was it. The lion was so sad. If I could take it back I would only read wicked, haha... Son of a Witch is okay , I guess I only care about Elphaba, its the witch in me, haha....

If I get you for my victim I will 100% send you Wicked stuff, it would be my pleasure


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I loved _Wicked_, the musical. I gave tickets (birthday gifts) to my sister and niece and we all went and saw it a couple of years ago. I loved it...but my husband and brother-in-law fell asleep during it. I guess musicals aren't for everyone!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

How many do we have signed up so far?? 


Oh and VICTIM PLEASE


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I love the Wizard of Oz.. I have always loved witches. It sounds right up my alley.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 26!!yay! We beat 25!, Humm, you think we can get 30??!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You're greedy bethene. I love it  I want 30 also. Nice round number.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

30! 
30!
We want 30!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim oh victim i am so ready to creat you one kick *** box


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, I hope you find a ball. they are really pretty. 
Bethany, I love your thinking cat. 
and I would love to read wicked, or see the musical. I love the wizard of oz, but only have seen the musical, I've never read wizard of oz.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Working on things...can't wait until after the 25th so I can work on more things...


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been researching all kinds of things in anticipation for the reaping


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Heading to Orlando today. Quite a list of stores I want to go to, don't know if I'll make it to all of them. 

On an off subject note - for any of us girls out here that like low rise jeans check out CATO. Good price too!! They have straight & boot leg. I cannot wear straight legs


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

4 days whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG I just thought of the most coolest idea to do for my victim OMG now really excited. this can be done to what ever there likes are whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it the 25th yet??? Victim...victim...victim...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I just got the final results of all the tests I've had done in the past month and they're good! I had a breast cancer scare and to be honest at times I was scared to death and at other times it didn't bother me at all. 

Since I told myself I would participate if the results were good, I have no choice but to join in.  Will be sending my info to Bethene and doing my likes and dislikes soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> OK, I just got the final results of all the tests I've had done in the past month and they're good! I had a breast cancer scare and to be honest at times I was scared to death and at other times it didn't bother me at all.
> 
> Since I told myself I would participate if the results were good, I have no choice but to join in.  Will be sending my info to Bethene and doing my likes and dislikes soon.


OMG I wish I could give you a big big hug I am so glad all is ok and that test came back good. 
OMG you need a amazing reap for going thru all of that


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> OK, I just got the final results of all the tests I've had done in the past month and they're good! I had a breast cancer scare and to be honest at times I was scared to death and at other times it didn't bother me at all.
> 
> Since I told myself I would participate if the results were good, I have no choice but to join in.  Will be sending my info to Bethene and doing my likes and dislikes soon.


Wonderful news!! So very happy for you!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it the 25 yet ready for a weekend of creating goodies, stocking, sending teassers to my victim


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yay Lizzy! Glad all is well. Come join us for the Reap


----------



## Kilted Candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> OK, I just got the final results of all the tests I've had done in the past month and they're good! I had a breast cancer scare and to be honest at times I was scared to death and at other times it didn't bother me at all.
> 
> Since I told myself I would participate if the results were good, I have no choice but to join in.  Will be sending my info to Bethene and doing my likes and dislikes soon.


So glad for you.

Jim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Working on two projects that should work for many of you...I am quite pleased so far in my results! Can't wait to see if my victim will be one who will like them.  If not, I _suppose_ I can _try_ to find somewhere to put them in my home, lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzy, what fabulous news!!!. So glad will be joining us!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, what a relief for you! After a scare, you do deserve a reward like a good reaping!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok even more excited the item i need to do this great idea for my victim will be to me by friday whoot


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Working on two projects that should work for many of you...I am quite pleased so far in my results! Can't wait to see if my victim will be one who will like them.  If not, I _suppose_ I can _try_ to find somewhere to put them in my home, lol.


I'm sure I'll love it WitchyKitty!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just thought of something else that I want. Is anyone familiar with Witches Cards? I don't want Tarot cards or Ouija boards. That is too real for me and I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What are witches cards


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I bought a couple of things at a thrift store,to be remodeled for a possible victim, depending on who I get depends on what exactly I do with them,they will work for alot of people, if not, I will put them back in my reaper stash box.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Now, that I think about it, I guess they can be sort of spooky too, but something about Tarot cards and real readings is too occultish for me. I don't mess with things that are real.

The witches' cards have the info printed on the card to "tell"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Gypsy-W...177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20de1f0859


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, I have those cards. I've always called them tarot cards. 
lizzie, sorry you had such a scare. glad things are good now. have fun with the reaper


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I saw a set of Tarot Cards at a store in the mall & a book for reading. $40 for the cards & $20 for the book!!! CRAZY!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Now, that I think about it, I guess they can be sort of spooky too, but something about Tarot cards and real readings is too occultish for me. I don't mess with things that are real.
> 
> The witches' cards have the info printed on the card to "tell"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Gypsy-W...177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20de1f0859


Those Gypsy Cards basically look like another type of Tarot card set to me. There are many types of Tarot cards. (You can even find Cat Lovers Tarot cards, I've read, which I would love to find, lol!) I have an actual set of Witches Tarot cards. Nothing to be scared of with Tarot cards...it's just another type of divination. There is nothing bad involved with them...no evil spirit calling, like with the Ouija board and such. Tarot cards mostly tap into mind and energy. I have used mine many times before. Actually, the Tarot cards used to be originally for playing card games...they were later used in divination purposes. Some people in other countries still use them as playing cards.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I saw a set of Tarot Cards at a store in the mall & a book for reading. $40 for the cards & $20 for the book!!! CRAZY!!


Good sets can cost quite a bit.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty, I have actually had a Tarot reading a couple of times. I agree with you there. The best was in New Orleans in the Jackson Square area. The atmosphere was awesome. I just have some friends who would freak. Ouija boards just worry me since I don't want to cross that line, even though I did play with them when I was a child. They just freak me now.

I just found the neatest Ouija journal on saki's etsy site. I guess I sound sort of weird saying that. I don't mind reference to the board or images of---just don't want anyone using one at my house and party. LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> WitchyKitty, I have actually had a Tarot reading a couple of times. I agree with you there. The best was in New Orleans in the Jackson Square area. The atmosphere was awesome. I just have some friends who would freak. Ouija boards just worry me since I don't want to cross that line, even though I did play with them when I was a child. They just freak me now.
> 
> I just found the neatest Ouija journal on saki's etsy site. I guess I sound sort of weird saying that. I don't mind reference to the board or images of---just don't want anyone using one at my house and party. LOL


Oh, I SO want to visit New Orleans...there are so many things there that interest me! I can understand the Ouiji board thing, though, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It dose not sound funny at all I like oujia stuff like the journal and making stuff with it .


I was giving a real oujia board I then watch ghost abventures on theexcorsist house and there was a guy who collected them and he was having issues they said boards can hold bad stuff. I wanted mine for a prop only would never use one. Needless to say the next day I got rid of board and did a cleansing on the house


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I SO want to visit New Orleans...there are so many things there that interest me! I can understand the Ouiji board thing, though, lol.



Ya I would love to go there too


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> OK, I just got the final results of all the tests I've had done in the past month and they're good! I had a breast cancer scare and to be honest at times I was scared to death and at other times it didn't bother me at all.
> 
> Since I told myself I would participate if the results were good, I have no choice but to join in.  Will be sending my info to Bethene and doing my likes and dislikes soon.


That's great news Lizzy!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I went to New Orleans about 12 years ago with a group of college kids to a conference. Another staff member went with me since it is a 12-13 hour drive. She was thinking about going back to school at Tulane and spent most of our time there touring and visiting. We shared a room and she went on some interesting tours. She told me that she was signing up for a voodoo tour and then chickened out. However, in the middle of the afternoon, she went to a voodoo shop that was off the main streets and she got so freaked out just going in. She called a cab to come and get her out of there.

I would like to take one of the ghost tours someplace, but not there! Too much history in that area. We went on a cruise a couple of years ago out of New Orleans instead of out of Galveston. It was the first time we had taken our teenager we are helping raise. We went into some of the cemeteries and drove around and it was creepy even in the day. I just finished reading a novel by Heather Graham that was set in Nawlins and it was about ghosts and a tour company. Freaky to say the least!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't mess with boards. I have a couple, just to display in the witches room. 
I was saying I don't have any witch dolls, I take that back. I have a small cute one I made a few years back.
it's not the greatest picture, but the witch I made is the one sitting up higher with the long red hair


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I went to New Orleans about 12 years ago with a group of college kids to a conference. Another staff member went with me since it is a 12-13 hour drive. She was thinking about going back to school at Tulane and spent most of our time there touring and visiting. We shared a room and she went on some interesting tours. She told me that she was signing up for a voodoo tour and then chickened out. However, in the middle of the afternoon, she went to a voodoo shop that was off the main streets and she got so freaked out just going in. She called a cab to come and get her out of there.
> 
> I would like to take one of the ghost tours someplace, but not there! Too much history in that area. We went on a cruise a couple of years ago out of New Orleans instead of out of Galveston. It was the first time we had taken our teenager we are helping raise. We went into some of the cemeteries and drove around and it was creepy even in the day. I just finished reading a novel by Heather Graham that was set in Nawlins and it was about ghosts and a tour company. Freaky to say the least!


I have wanted to do some ghost tours in New Orleans for awhile now...I also want to visit the cemeteries, the garden district (LOVE the houses and gardens!!!!!), french quarter and check out any and all things magical! Maybe even find me a vampire or two, hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Two projects finished as of today! Now I wait for further victim instruction!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Very cute witch, Hallo! I like the whole display


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok only 3 more days till victim time then 
ship date by February 22,2014 
lots of time for great goodies


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks alkonost. that was my [witch] fortune tellers room in my haunt a few years back


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Now, that I think about it, I guess they can be sort of spooky too, but something about Tarot cards and real readings is too occultish for me. I don't mess with things that are real.
> 
> The witches' cards have the info printed on the card to "tell"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Gypsy-W...177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20de1f0859


I have these, I got them from Victorian Trading Company a couple years ago, I thought it would be fun at my party but everyone was to freaked out by them. My husband who is pretty opened minded wasn't happy with my choice of games. Some of the cards in that deck are pretty dark. It is still a fortune telling thing. I, like you Printer wanted something fun but not so real. These were still to real for my guests.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

something I just thought of adding to my likes list I like SMUDGE STICKS 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Sage-...276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7fe745c4


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lizzy big warm hugs for you and your family! I am so happy your results turned out great!!! You deserve a fantastic reaping!!!

bethene, I also have a reapers storage bin, I find cool things I can use and just collect them. 

WitchKitty, last year I made a couple of really cool witch hats and a sign before i got my victims name. I had hoped I'd get a witch person during the big reaping. My person wasn't into witches at all so I got to keep the stuff for myself. haha.... not a bad deal!

I got to go to New Orleans last summer, I posted some pics in an album for some reason it wont let me post a lot of them, says they are to big. It truly was amazing. I have traveled the world and even lived in different countries and New Orleans didn't feel like I was still in America. It doesn't even look like the rest of America, not even a little bit. All of the street lights are gas powered lanterns so there are flames in them. It is just so beautiful there. They have an entire street with people set up outside doing tarot and palm readings. Voodoo is very real there and i am quite nervous around voodoo stuff but i still wanted to learn about it. It was one of the best things I saw last summer. This summer we are going to NY to see Wicked, To visit Salem and to Sleepy Hollow NY! I know im a weirdo, most people go to the beach on vacation, haha....

Saki, those smudge sticks look interesting, love them


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lizzy glad you had positive results!! went through the same thing in 2009 - I now have 2 titainium markers that were left behind. 

I've been to NOLA, went for a manager's meeting with Spencer Gifts. Little unsettling when they told us not to leave the hotel & not to walk anywhere.  They transported us to & from the hotel to where we could go. That was in the early 90's! LOL

I need to get busy again and get my crap, I mean CRAFT room in order so I can get busy when I get my victim.  I do have the bed in the 2nd guest room set up & got curtains for the Master & sheets. Now to find a mattress.......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

your trip sounds so cool that you took to new Orleans, I would want to learn about voodoo to but like with you respect it . 

ya I love to do cleanings on our house no not for ghost though I do think we have had one but I like to do it to cleans the negativity that a house builds up I find it up lifting after I have done it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm officially in! PM sent to Bethene and likes/dislikes posted. 

Thanks for all the kind words concerning my recent scare. You all are truly the best!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> your trip sounds so cool that you took to new Orleans, I would want to learn about voodoo to but like with you respect it .
> 
> ya I love to do cleanings on our house no not for ghost though I do think we have had one but I like to do it to cleans the negativity that a house builds up I find it up lifting after I have done it.


Saki.Girl, I think the house we're in could use a good cleansing


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oooh! Me too! I need some smudging sticks...No idea why I never thought to ask for those as Reaper gifts! Note: add smudging sticks to Likes list...
Someday I will get to visit New Orleans...I hope!! 
I have always wanted to go to Sleepy Hollow, as well!! I made a trip to New York when I was younger, but I was a guest with other people, so I couldn't go to places like that.  Sleepy Hollow would be a blast for me!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just made a really awesome wreath. Maybe my victim will Like it. how many of you like wreaths?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Saki.Girl, I think the house we're in could use a good cleansing


its amazing how much better your house feels after you do it , 
here is a good info on how to do one there is lots out there but thought I would post this
http://www.wicca-spirituality.com/house-cleansing-ritual.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> its amazing how much better your house feels after you do it ,
> here is a good info on how to do one there is lots out there but thought I would post this
> http://www.wicca-spirituality.com/house-cleansing-ritual.html


That is a nice, simple, informative write up on how to do a house cleansing...very easy to follow and do. Good post!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks ya I like simple
Victim I am so ready to create


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Went out and picked up a few supplies today...I would like very much to start working with them, lol. Can't wait!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been reading the likes and dislikes and have at least one thing in mind for everyone.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't check everyone's lists, I don't want to clutter the brain.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am hoping for both! LOL!



gatorgirl35 said:


> It seems like Saturday is neve-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-er going to get here. Looking for a victim who loves chocolate. Well, actually just looking for a vicitm


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I've ready but, it's just me. I thought it was weird.



ScaredyKat said:


> I've never read "Wicked". Maybe I should put that on my likes and dislikes thread?? Heard it was really good.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am with you on that.



WitchyKitty said:


> I have wanted to do some ghost tours in New Orleans for awhile now...I also want to visit the cemeteries, the garden district (LOVE the houses and gardens!!!!!), french quarter and check out any and all things magical! Maybe even find me a vampire or two, hahaha!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am always into witches. Sometimes, I never think to add to the like/dislike list.... now that I AM thinking about that. I better check my list again...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I don't check everyone's lists, I don't want to clutter the brain.


I wouldn't know how to function _without _a cluttered brain.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

a prayer never hurts as well.



MummyOf5 said:


> Saki.Girl, I think the house we're in could use a good cleansing


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope my future victim likes Valentine's Day...I just thought of one neat little idea that I really want to add into their box!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been decorating for Valentine's Day today. The kids will be excited when they get home from school. I usually wait til Feb 1st but I'll be to into my victim! I better do it now so I'm not distracted.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just keep adding things to my list, lol. Hope my future reaper checks it once more before they begin making my box!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

For sure. I think I make changes to mine daily


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Booswife02, I thought about doing my decorating too. That red wreath with hearts needs to go on the wall in my kitchen


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Heads up to Lizzy (or anyone for that matter), just watched the remake of "Flowers in the Attic" that Lifetime aired the other day and saw ads for "Lizzie Borden Took An Ax" I think it airs on Saturday.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> Heads up to Lizzy (or anyone for that matter), just watched the remake of "Flowers in the Attic" that Lifetime aired the other day and saw ads for "Lizzie Borden Took An Ax" I think it airs on Saturday.


Was going to post about the Lizzie movie then saw it was more in the court......
I have to watch Flowers in the Attic yet!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Are the smudging sticks just white sage? The reason I ask is that I used to buy it from a Crazy Crow Trading where my son used to buy things for his Native American dance team bustle and other supplies for the Order of the Arrow team in Scouts. They are based here in my area.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Are the smudging sticks just white sage? The reason I ask is that I used to buy it from a Crazy Crow Trading where my son used to buy things for his Native American dance team bustle and other supplies for the Order of the Arrow team in Scouts. They are based here in my area.


yes it is white sage  that is cool you have some close to you . I bought some seeds wanted to try to grow some


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

do we have to send a teaser gift im new to this???


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

no you don't jubbag12. Some people sent teasers like cards or notes by mail and some have even had someone else mail from a different place. You can also post teasers on the board with pics to hint---if you want.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Are the smudging sticks just white sage? The reason I ask is that I used to buy it from a Crazy Crow Trading where my son used to buy things for his Native American dance team bustle and other supplies for the Order of the Arrow team in Scouts. They are based here in my area.


The one's Saki posted are white sage, but they can be made from other kinds of sage, as well. I agree, very cool that you can get them near you!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> do we have to send a teaser gift im new to this???


only if you want to a teaser can even be a card


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jubbag12 said:


> do we have to send a teaser gift im new to this???


You don't have to...some people just like to build up the suspense for their victim by sending small cards or note saying that their reaping will come "soon", lol, or some people send a tiny gift along with their teaser note. Again, it's optional!  You can go through some of the past Secret Reaper threads to see what everyone does, if you want ideas.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and I meant to add that smudge sticks/bundles can have other things, too, like lavender, cedar, sweet grass, ect. Each has it's won scents and uses. Sage is the most popular and used, though.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I was reaped!
Just kidding. But it felt like it! 
Booswife02 sent me a handmade skutterfly since I have been admiring the ones Bethany makes! It's beautiful!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> I was reaped!
> Just kidding. But it felt like it!
> Booswife02 sent me a handmade skutterfly since I have been admiring the ones Bethany makes! It's beautiful!


pic we want to see


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You are very welcome ScaredyCat! You had posted that you loved them and wanted one so i couldnt resist  What is funny is I had just made them that morning so I figured it must be a sign, haha..I loved the one that Bethany sent to me so I decided to make some as well. As you guys know by now I love to give gifts especially if its a surprise  It would be in all of your best interest if I had your addresses, haha....

I wish I had a label and a beautiful box like Bethanys to send with it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What is a skutterfly?


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I just so happen to have a little box that I have been trying to figure out what to do with! I have to lay fabric in the bottom, but it's perfect. Let me go take a picture so you all can see how pretty it is!


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

Hi Bethane,

Grimghost/Jim Basilone here,

signing up for winter reaper with you. Already sent this (with address) to your PM


I have a outdoor haunt/graveyard, with skeletons, zombies and tombstones.
I go for scary and gothic not cute. But no bloody or axe murder stuff.
I really like cross-over items like creepy Christmas, Bloody Valentines and zombie leprechauns.

Please use me as a test bed for any homemade items items you want to make

Thanks


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry for the crappy phone quality!
Box I have won't work. Think I'll look for a glass case so you can see it better. Maybe I'll frame it. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> What is a skutterfly?










Skutterfly 



ScaredyKat said:


> I just so happen to have a little box that I have been trying to figure out what to do with! I have to lay fabric in the bottom, but it's perfect. Let me go take a picture so you all can see how pretty it is!


ScaredyKat I'll send you the label via Facebook


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Bethany!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am getting so excited to do some great items for my victim .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grimghost said:


> Hi Bethane,
> 
> Grimghost/Jim Basilone here,
> 
> ...


Yay! Another one joining! Don't forget to add your list to the Likes/Dislikes thread so your reaper can find it easier!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133494-winter-reaper-likes-dislikes-thread-7.html


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Been busy unpacking and with help of all the little monsters thanks to that dreaded four letter word, snow!

I think kitchen witches are cool, and I like Halloween witches too. Need to check my list 

I like chocolates and sweets of all kinds. 

Lizzy, so happy you got good results! Glad your joining our party! And welcome to all others too!!!

Can't remember what else I was going to post! 

Come on all you looky lous! Join in the fun!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

SkaredyKat did his head come off? If so glue it back down. I probably shouldn't have sent it in a plain envelope.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Nope. It just needed to be pushed back down a little.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh ok good


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

bethene said:


> I bought a couple of things at a thrift store,to be remodeled for a possible victim, depending on who I get depends on what exactly I do with them,they will work for alot of people, if not, I will put them back in my reaper stash box.


Reaper Stash Box? Tell me more about that!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> Heads up to Lizzy (or anyone for that matter), just watched the remake of "Flowers in the Attic" that Lifetime aired the other day and saw ads for "Lizzie Borden Took An Ax" I think it airs on Saturday.


My niece texted me about "Lizze Borden Took An Axe", asking if I knew it was airing on Lifetime on Saturday. She's not into Halloween but knows that I am. I was impressed that she knew about Lizzie Borden. Or maybe she figured I'd like any movie that featured an 'axe'. LOL.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany and scaredy kat, those are cool skutterflys. I bought a butterfly at goodwill I'm going to do that to.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Palladino said:


> Reaper Stash Box? Tell me more about that!


I know at some point ill be doing a Reaping so if I find something that I think I can use at a thrift store or just something I can get a good deal on I put it in a tote that is labeled Reaper possibles. I have a ton of ideas, it just depends on the Victim that you get. Basically I store up anything I can use to repurpose to give as gifts to my victim.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany and scaredy kat, those are cool skutterflys. I bought a butterfly at goodwill I'm going to do that to.


I can send you a label Hallerenescene.  
Mine right now is in a petrie dish, no label. I do have a really cool cigar box, shallow, that I am going to "Pin" some skutterflies in for one of my cabinets of curiossities.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

*2 DAYS*

and victim time whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to get my craft room in order!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

2 days seems so llloooonnnnggg!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

My reaper stash is exactly what booswife said, during the year I keep my eyes peeled at thrift stores, garage sales and flea markets for either Halloween things or something that I can use to make something for a victim. I have had things in the box for a long time before it fit the right person. A lot of time I have most of what I need already in the house for my victim. 
I will double check, but we have 28 officially signed up. I have a couple that I will message to see if they want to be a part of the reaper. 
Any others? Saturday is the last day!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim, victim, victim!!!!!! 2 more days to wait!
I hope I have everything I need for crafting, because our weather here has been so dreadfully, cold, icy, windy and snowy that it's not very easy to go out in it!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Victim, victim, victim!!!!!! 2 more days to wait!
> I hope I have everything I need for crafting, because our weather here has been so dreadfully, cold, icy, windy and snowy that it's not very easy to go out in it!


You can say that again! It was 10 degrees outside this morning.  I live 5-10 minutes away from a Michael's store but I don't even want to drive that short of a distance and to walk through their parking lot when it's this cold! Can't wait to get my victim & see what I can do with what I already have at home.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kardec251985 said:


> You can say that again! It was 10 degrees outside this morning.  I live 5-10 minutes away from a Michael's store but I don't even want to drive that short of a distance and to walk through their parking lot when it's this cold! Can't wait to get my victim & see what I can do with what I already have at home.


At this very moment, the actual temp here is -2!!! The wind chill is -23!!!! It's beyond cold...this is how it's been for awhile now...with no end in sight for the next week.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, we have real cold too, highs in the teens, with wind chill below zero. And snow snow snow. A few more inches last night, for the winter so far we have had over 5 feet. And we are supposed to be getting some most days this week. Brr. We are supposed to have a warm up this weekend, highs in the 20s, if we are lucky upper 20's! Whoo hoo. Then next week a new deep freeze, Friday blowing and drifting, 3-4 more inches, highs in the single digits next week, with MORE snow


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Yeah, we have real cold too, highs in the teens, with wind chill below zero. And snow snow snow. A few more inches last night, for the winter so far we have had over 5 feet. And we are supposed to be getting some most days this week. Brr. We are supposed to have a warm up this weekend, highs in the 20s, if we are lucky upper 20's! Whoo hoo.


Yeah, it's been snowing nearly every other day here, too. I'm very tired of all the snow! With the wind, it's been blowing constantly and drifting making roads dangerous...and even when the temps get above the negatives, the wind is so bad lately that it's still miserable and painful to be outside due to those wind chills! Some of my crafting I have to do outside or in the garage...it's not possible to do that with these temps. Heck, I've needed a hammer for about 4 days now and I have put it off because I don't wish to go out there, lol. I keep forgetting to grab it when I come home form work.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok I will not complain about our weather lows are 28 highs around 40 something that is a heat wave compared to you guys wow


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone who wants to have a victim a bit closer due to shipping costs, I can arrange the drawing of names to deal with that, same way that I do the big reaper with folks over seas and in Canada, so let me know before Saturday


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like we'll have a high of about 5 today, should be in the 30's tomorrow with snow


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok I will not complain about our weather lows are 28 highs around 40 something that is a heat wave compared to you guys wow


Send those temps my way!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...someone help me to stay away from Pinterest for awhile...help...meeee.......


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

ill take a victim in the u.s if possible please and thanks bethene


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Bethene, I'll take a victim from anywhere, I really don't care how far away they live. But out of curiosity, how do you match victim to reaper?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

With the bigger reaper I separate folks by shipping preferences, then randomly pick names for each person. So basically the same thing here, just a lot easier due to the number of people involved. I randomly pick every ones victim. 

Over the years I have helped folks out who would not be able to join in the reaper by keeping the victims list for them closer to where they live. I don't want money to be a factor on who can join in. It was still random for the most part, with the exception of special circumstances, so when I ask about shipping closer to home, please, don't feel weird about contacting me. I know shipping is outrageous, so if it will be a burden to anyone PLEASE let me know. Don't feel funny or a imposition. This is supposed to be fun, not a problem. 
I should have posted this on other reapers, but just know on ANY reaper I run, I am always available to help you out in any way!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am good with anywhere in the US close or far away


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Already talked with you about my shipping preferences!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now if you want to give us a victim early me and witchkitty will be more then happy to help you out and take victims now LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Now if you want to give us a victim early me and witchkitty will be more then happy to help you out and take victims now LOL


Hear Hear!!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I second that notion!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm good with the time frame set forth.  Having people over for dinner tomorrow night - making pork chop suey & bought some mini chicken egg rolls for appetizer.  Of course the bar will be open.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

can not wait to get a victim whoot


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My daughter randomly said to me today. Mom it's the 23rd only two more days for your victim! Pretty bad I have her counting down with me. Haha. She's 7!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife02, that is so funny that the young daughter is counting days, too. 

I am so excited and can't wait to find out who my victim will be.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> My daughter randomly said to me today. Mom it's the 23rd only two more days for your victim! Pretty bad I have her counting down with me. Haha. She's 7!


OMG if i get you i am sending her here own reaper box too we need a likes and dislikes of hers hehe


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Do I dare? .......... Still hate the winter and snow........ But the mystery box is calling again...... Do I dare? Must decide..... What would temp me to play this again?...........


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just thought of something I've been looking for that I should add to my likes list. A horseshoe. A horseshoe is hard for me to find on or near an Air Force base but may be easier for my reaper. I want to do a pinterest project with it on my sleepy hollow board.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If you don't get a horseshoe from your reaper, I will find one for you. I live in a small town area and believe me anything farm or horse or western abounds around here!

There are several Facebook for sale sites in our area and someone is selling crosses. They have all shapes and sizes, but the one that is so unique is one made from horseshoes.

Sidnami, JOIN US! You know that you want to and we want to stalk you and your list!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

With all the great likes/dislikes lists and all these amazing people, you know this is going to be an awesome Reaper! Join us! It's gonna be so much fun!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my Saki. You're to funny. She is one of those fancy shmancy witches. She has a sign in her room that says would a bad witch wear shoes this fabulous? The shoes are pink glitter and leopard. She collects witch Barbies and anything witchy with glitter. She loves the show Charmed. Quite the Diva. Total opposite of me haha she's the good witch and I'm the bad witch. Glinda and Elphaba.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> If you don't get a horseshoe from your reaper, I will find one for you. I live in a small town area and believe me anything farm or horse or western abounds around here!
> 
> There are several Facebook for sale sites in our area and someone is selling crosses. They have all shapes and sizes, but the one that is so unique is one made from horseshoes.
> 
> Sidnami, JOIN US! You know that you want to and we want to stalk you and your list!!!!!



Thank you so much PrintersDevil. All of the Air Force bases tend to be in or near cities. No horseshoes here


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Oh my Saki. You're to funny. She is one of those fancy shmancy witches. She has a sign in her room that says would a bad witch wear shoes this fabulous? The shoes are pink glitter and leopard. She collects witch Barbies and anything witchy with glitter. She loves the show Charmed. Quite the Diva. Total opposite of me haha she's the good witch and I'm the bad witch. Glinda and Elphaba.


sweet even if i dont get you as my victim she will be getting her very own reaper box  I am going to get started on some goodies for her now


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's what I need the horseshoe for


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG! She would pass out with excitement. Haha... She has her own board on my pinterest page under Belles stuff. You don't have to do that though. She even pins her own things. I didn't do any of it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> OMG! She would pass out with excitement. Haha... She has her own board on my pinterest page under Belles stuff. You don't have to do that though. She even pins her own things. I didn't do any of it


Oh i am doing it for sure  ok going to look on her Pntrest page


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Anyone who wants to have a victim a bit closer due to shipping costs, I can arrange the drawing of names to deal with that, same way that I do the big reaper with folks over seas and in Canada, so let me know before Saturday


THat would be awesome!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just one or more? It may be after reaper time, since I am just getting back to work and need to use any extra funds for my victim. I will get this or these for you. I had never thought about them being hard to find. I guess even cowboy boots and things are not common everywhere---except for designer ones.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

No no no do not go out of your way. You have to take care of your victim  no worries. Not at all. I just want one to do that pinterest pic I posted. It's not a need just a want. Get yourself back to work and settled. The reason I love this forum. Everyone is so kind and willing to help each other.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> Here's what I need the horseshoe for


Yes, I saw that horseshoe prop too. Pretty cool!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Booswife, looking at your daughters board, it looks like she could be my mini me. Lol. I LOVE mermaids too!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

and glitter, and pink, and the Eiffel tower. Haha.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my son hasn't been in school this whole week. WHY YOU ASK????? Dang Snow keeps showing it self and keeping everyone home. I cannot complain. My school got cancelled this week and today I went through colonoscopy. Fun Fun


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ScaredyKat said:


> and glitter, and pink, and the Eiffel tower. Haha.


I laugh everytime I look at her board. It's so freaking cute. Very her. She grew up most of her life in England (military) that's what all of the European stuff is all about. She considers that "home" That's why she knows about all of the art she has pinned. She's different from other 7 year olds. Very worldly. She speaks proper English, sits up very sraight and is obsessed with books and fashion. 

She is princess pinterest and I am queen pinterest. That's what she says anyway. 

She's a Fabulous Barbie Good Witch. She'll be happy to know you are like her.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nowhining, glad you got to be home today after the procedure. Take it easy and I hope everything is fine. I know those of you with so much snow are sick of it, but I would love a little of it. We had ICE for a full week. It shut everything down. We are more equipped and able to handle the triple digit weather than the cold. It is in the 20s today, but very dry.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

And she happened to pin my very favorite painting by my favorite artist! I have a huge reproduction framed print of "Starry Night".


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> my son hasn't been in school this whole week. WHY YOU ASK????? Dang Snow keeps showing it self and keeping everyone home. I cannot complain. My school got cancelled this week and today I went through colonoscopy. Fun Fun


I'm sorry but that is so funny. Next time I have a rotten day, I'll think, at least I didn't have a colonoscopy. lol


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Do we post our teasers here or will there be a separate thread for that?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

bethene said:


> With the bigger reaper I separate folks by shipping preferences, then randomly pick names for each person. So basically the same thing here, just a lot easier due to the number of people involved. I randomly pick every ones victim.
> 
> Over the years I have helped folks out who would not be able to join in the reaper by keeping the victims list for them closer to where they live. I don't want money to be a factor on who can join in. It was still random for the most part, with the exception of special circumstances, so when I ask about shipping closer to home, please, don't feel weird about contacting me. I know shipping is outrageous, so if it will be a burden to anyone PLEASE let me know. Don't feel funny or a imposition. This is supposed to be fun, not a problem.
> I should have posted this on other reapers, but just know on ANY reaper I run, I am always available to help you out in any way!


Closer to home certainly lightens the shipping burden. But no matter where my victim is....I will find them....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, I would love a label, thank you. if it's not to much trouble that is.
booswife, that is even more fun your daughter is sharing in the fun
cool horseshoe picture. what does it read? I take it it's for luck?
nowhining, hope things will be good for you soon


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will start a new thread for teasers and pictures, I think it is easier,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> And she happened to pin my very favorite painting by my favorite artist! I have a huge reproduction framed print of "Starry Night".


"Starry Night" is one of my faves, too!! I have a huge canvas print of it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Do we post our teasers here or will there be a separate thread for that?


Do you mean teasers you receive from your Reaper? Or did you mean you wanted to post a teaser pic of something you were making for your own victim? Like bethene said, she will make a thread for pics of teasers and gifts we receive...but I'm not sure where we post teaser pics of things we are working on. I've only seen a few people do that, posting little corners of things they are working on for their vic to give hints...but I can't remember where they posted them. On this thread, maybe?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

One more day!!!!!!!!!!!!! Almost victim time!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think the teaser pictures for your victim went on this thread, but the one's from your reaper go on the pictures thread, so when ever anyone sends any thing, let me know and I will start the thread!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ScaredyKat said:


> And she happened to pin my very favorite painting by my favorite artist! I have a huge reproduction framed print of "Starry Night".


Really!! She would super love that, she has asked me for a starry night poster forever but I can never find one. You guys are so much alike, haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, I would love a label, thank you. if it's not to much trouble that is.
> booswife, that is even more fun your daughter is sharing in the fun
> cool horseshoe picture. what does it read? I take it it's for luck?
> nowhining, hope things will be good for you soon



Its a sleepy hollow pic, I cant read the script but im guessing it says something about the shoe being from the horsemans horse DareDevil. The horse in the original story was never named but Broms horse was called daredevil so when Tim Burton re did the movie, he named the horsemans horse DareDevil. I think it would be a cool thing to add to my sleepy hollow collection.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Really!! She would super love that, she has asked me for a starry night poster forever but I can never find one. You guys are so much alike, haha....


Here you go. Several different sizes to choose from and the prices don't seem bad. http://www.posterrevolution.com/gallery/index.cfm?kw=starry+night&search=starry+night&x=0&y=0


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> my son hasn't been in school this whole week. WHY YOU ASK????? Dang Snow keeps showing it self and keeping everyone home. I cannot complain. My school got cancelled this week and today I went through colonoscopy. Fun Fun


Im an Xray tech Nowhining, Im sorry for the colonoscopy  at least your school was cancelled, I sure hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Really!! She would super love that, she has asked me for a starry night poster forever but I can never find one. You guys are so much alike, haha....


If you have a Hobby Lobby near you, they almost always seem to have prints of Starry Night back in the prints/posters section. Check there if you can...print the 40% off coupon off their website to get a great price on it, too.

*At least I am pretty sure it was H.L. that I always seen them at and not Michael's...check H.L. first...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lizzie and WitchKitty thanks a bunch! I have a hobby lobby about an hour away and I make special trips there a few times a year. I have a Michaels but they never have one.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

One day! One day! One day! One day !One day! One day! One day! One day! One day! One day! One day! One day! One day! One day! One day! One day!

Am I excited? Why do you ask?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...just finally finished Assassin's Creed 4...Platinum, baby!!! (Many of you probably have no idea what I am talking about, lol, but rest assured, it's a nice achievement!) Now I can fully focus on SR! Great timing since victim time is nearly upon us! 


...Now...Time to continue chanting...victim...victim...VICTIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey....hmmmm...I was doing my usual stalking of everyone on the reaper list, lol, and noticed that some people have slightly different likes on their lists on the Pay It Forward page than the SR page. Tricky, trick, tricky....now I have to check two lists if my future victim happens to be on both pages to make sure I make/buy the right stuff...


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

The horseshoe is a Dave Lowe creation. You can find it on his blog. Really love all his creations!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...just finally finished Assassin's Creed 4...Platinum, baby!!! (Many of you probably have no idea what I am talking about, lol, but rest assured, it's a nice achievement!) Now I can fully focus on SR! Great timing since victim time is nearly upon us!
> 
> 
> ...Now...Time to continue chanting...victim...victim...VICTIM!!!!!!!!


I know what Assassin's Creed is! If I could only get the xBox pried away from everyone else in the house


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to find this Pay it Forward thread several of you speak of.............


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Me too Bethany..........


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Here ya go! Pay it forward thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/102264-pay-forward-new-improved.html


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Do you mean teasers you receive from your Reaper? Or did you mean you wanted to post a teaser pic of something you were making for your own victim? Like bethene said, she will make a thread for pics of teasers and gifts we receive...but I'm not sure where we post teaser pics of things we are working on. I've only seen a few people do that, posting little corners of things they are working on for their vic to give hints...but I can't remember where they posted them. On this thread, maybe?


I meant the teasers the Reapers post when they are stalking their victims. Maybe I used the wrong lingo?  Also, pics of the gifts we receive. I loved the gifts I rec'd from the Halloween Reap and enjoyed the opportunity to show them off!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The Secret Reaper lists are older.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Palladino said:


> I meant the teasers the Reapers post when they are stalking their victims. Maybe I used the wrong lingo?  Also, pics of the gifts we receive. I loved the gifts I rec'd from the Halloween Reap and enjoyed the opportunity to show them off!


Okay, then like bethene said...if you want to post little teaser pics of the items you are making for a victim, you post them in this thread. Just make sure you don't say what it is or who it's for, if you do, so you don't ruin the surprise or give yourself away! Most who post teaser pics will just take a pic of a tiny corner of the item and make everyone wonder what it is and who it's for, lol.

When you start to receive your gifts, or teasers if you happen to get some, you can take pis of those and post them in the SR photo thread that bethene will make when it starts. Just watch for that thread...and keep reading this one because someone will usually say that the new thread for pictures is up.

Again, teasers are optional...just a fun way to hype up your victim if you have the time and money to do so.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love teasers they are so fun to do and recive


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

teasers are fun to send. it can be a card, a picture, a letter, or a small gift, or a part of a gift. all's fair in love, war, or the reaper. lol
thamks for the sleepy hollow horseshoe info. good story.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey... I thought I would show off what I tested tonight...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no whining, yummy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

NOWHINING, that looks so yummy!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

No whining those look amazing! Next time I'm up there I want you to teach me!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Having trouble sleeping here! Can't stay away from Pinterest looking up ideas for my VICTIM!

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

tomorrow is the last sign up day, so soon every one, soon you will get your victims!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> tomorrow is the last sign up day, so soon every one, soon you will get your victims!


Yay! Thanks so much Bethene!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

just you wait, your time will come!



scareme said:


> I'm sorry but that is so funny. Next time I have a rotten day, I'll think, at least I didn't have a colonoscopy. lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks. Good news is there is nothing wrong. They found nothing. Which begs the question why I still have dizzy spells and why am I little anemic too. 



booswife02 said:


> Im an Xray tech Nowhining, Im sorry for the colonoscopy  at least your school was cancelled, I sure hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am soo please with the outcome and I cant wait to try it again. Now.... where is victim.....??


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

nowhining Nice!! I really like the BRAINS!! BRAINS!!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nowhining those chocolates look delicious!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, I like the brains


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Last day of sign up!
Victim I am so excited!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

NOWHINING, those goodies look delicious! Glad the colonoscopy turned out OK and sending thoughts your way.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been avoiding the dreaded "C" Really shouldn't put it off any more as one sibling had colon cancer. ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Last day for sign up...then we hopefully start to get our victims!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

beautifulnightmare, I am so pleased that you have been up thinking up special things for your victim---hope it is me!

Nowhining, those look wonderful. Do you just melt the chips and pour them in the molds or do you need a recipe. I have never done this. I would love those molds. I do have some of witches hats.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang it, I thought today was VICTIM release day! At least today is last day of sign=ups. Hurry up and be over today!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

NOWHINING I have the same molds


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Those chocolates look awesome NOWHINING!!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

ado we get our victims today or tomo


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Almost Victim time. Working at the bar tonight wonder if I'll have one by the time I get home?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Most likely tomorrow, but a few might, need to give the day to let last minute folks a chance.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I work tomorrow too so either way when I get home from the bar I'll have a name


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought I'd add, I like to send a teaser, even it if's just a card or a note. For me it's reassurance that I got the address right, and it gives me an idea of how long it will take to ship things to my victim! Oh, Soon Victim! Soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I thought I'd add, I like to send a teaser, even it if's just a card or a note. For me it's reassurance that I got the address right, and it gives me an idea of how long it will take to ship things to my victim! Oh, Soon Victim! Soon!


I totally agree with the reassurance of the address thing!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Um... all the last minute people messaged me and told me to tell you Bethene, to go ahead with the victims.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Um... all the last minute people messaged me and told me to tell you Bethene, to go ahead with the victims.


Hahaha! Awesome.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am soooooo ready for my victim!!! Hoping I at least get mine before Monday, since that is my only day I have my car to do any shopping for possibly two weeks!  Victim, victim, VICTIM!!!!!! Almost time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

So ready for my victim!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have started matching victim and reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on, everyone who hasn't joined!!!!! We are counting down to the end of the day and the end of sign up...hurry and join us!! It's super fun!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot i made choc today they truned out great


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Alright, last minute me is still wavering. Do I join in or not?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> alright, last minute me is still wavering. Do i join in or not?


join us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Almost time! Can't wait to get started. I've seen so many great lists, my idea notebook is overflowing.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I just PMed Bethene. I'm in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Alright, last minute me is still wavering. Do I join in or not?


Join
Join Join


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Now, I just need to learn my new Photoshop program so I can create some teasers I might have in mind.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I got my victim!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Just sent PM to Bethene, so sorry for the delay. Thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spinchiller, looks like you and I just made it in under the wire.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

let the creations start dear victim time to go do some stocking whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's go time!! Whoo-hoo!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay all you reapers and victims, impress me. whoot whoot. lol


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright, PM in and approved! Excited for my victim and some Halloween shopping to bust up the winter inversion here.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

so happy to see the last minute join-ins! welcome! prepare to be stocked and maybe even teased! oh I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

also don't forget to post in the

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133494-winter-reaper-likes-dislikes-thread.html
likes/dislikes thread!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...aaand now the anxiety starts, lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post and share things as we go along. Sometimes lists aren't self explanatory. When we stalk out victims we love to find nice little tidbits of more info. Photos, Pinterest pages to scour, other posts where you comment about other things. Oh, how exciting that the fun has started. Love, love this. 

Post often and reveal the true YOU victims. We need to know and see all. (evil grin.......)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

am done for the night, those who have not gotten your victim you will tomorrow,, too tired tonight.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> am done for the night, those who have not gotten your victim you will tomorrow,, too tired tonight.


Have a good night!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Then, I'll get you tomorrow my pretty! And, maybe your little dog too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

get it check out. The bathroom part is truly pain in the ***, but once you go through the producer, its a not soo bad at all.



Bethany said:


> I've been avoiding the dreaded "C" Really shouldn't put it off any more as one sibling had colon cancer. ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, I got the chips and melt them and pour them into the mold. No need for recipe at all. These mold, I tell you they are the best way to go. Using the older kinds, I can tell you they are two different ways on the mold. I just wish I was braver to try it out the first time around everyone started talking about it.



printersdevil said:


> beautifulnightmare, I am so pleased that you have been up thinking up special things for your victim---hope it is me!
> 
> Nowhining, those look wonderful. Do you just melt the chips and pour them in the molds or do you need a recipe. I have never done this. I would love those molds. I do have some of witches hats.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

guys once again. Thank you. I enjoy and I am really super please on how the chocolate came out.

Got my victim!!! Now...... what shall I do?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, it's really started. looking forward to all this


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I didn't get a victim yesterday. I was hoping, but alas, it wasn't to be. Hopefully I will this morning, sooner rather than later. It is just that I have all these ideas running through my warped head with no release (victim) in sight. I apologize for my impatience. Here victim victim victim, here victim (speaking softly and in an innocent, non-threatening tone). Sooner or later I will have you in my clutches! Thanks Bethene for all your hard work!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

No victim yet here either. But that's ok the suspense is thrillingly wonderful!

Thanks again Bethene!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's victim day! It's victim day! It's victim day! Not that I'm excited or anything!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> No victim yet here either. But that's ok the suspense is thrillingly wonderful!
> 
> Thanks again Bethene!


I agree whole heartedly, thanks Bethene!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Is there a separate stalking thread? (Finally got the lingo down!).


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The likes & dislikes is good for stalking. Hopefully they have added a link to their Pinterest boards. Also, if you go to your victim's profile page, make sure to visit LOTS of others so they don't figure out you're their Reaper. You can check what they post & comment on from their Profile page. Gives ideas for things that they may not have put on their lists.


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

Trying to find ALLL of my victims post on these two threads.. Muahaha


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Bethany said:


> The likes & dislikes is good for stalking. Hopefully they have added a link to their Pinterest boards. Also, if you go to your victim's profile page, make sure to visit LOTS of others so they don't figure out you're their Reaper. You can check what they post & comment on from their Profile page. Gives ideas for things that they may not have put on their lists.


You sound like you might have done this before. lol You've got it down to a real art. And I agree with all you've said.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We live in a secluded mountain area in the middle of absolutely nowhere. To pick up anything more than milk, bread, or the bare necessities it is a two hundred plus mile round trip for us. So once or, rarely, twice, a month we make a supply run. We were supposed to go into the city Friday but I postponed it until tomorrow anticipating acquiring a victim this weekend so that I could do some reaper shopping while there. My wife, the lovely witch that she is, didn't say too much when I explained the reason for rescheduling the trip to her. However, this morning she keeps coming into the office where I am trying to work, crosses her arms across her chest and asks in a somewhat stoic tone "well, have you heard anything yet?". LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

X-Pired, wow that is seclusion! Your wife must be a very good witch to be so patient.You may be eating grass stew!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, I started looking last night for ideas to send for the Pay It Forward too. I kept having connection problems and had to keep going back to the same page. I thought, sheesh they will think I am stalking for the Reaper!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> We live in a secluded mountain area in the middle of absolutely nowhere. To pick up anything more than milk, bread, or the bare necessities it is a two hundred plus mile round trip for us. So once or, rarely, twice, a month we make a supply run. We were supposed to go into the city Friday but I postponed it until tomorrow anticipating acquiring a victim this weekend so that I could do some reaper shopping while there. My wife, the lovely witch that she is, didn't say too much when I explained the reason for rescheduling the trip to her. However, this morning she keeps coming into the office where I am trying to work, crosses her arms across her chest and asks in a somewhat stoic tone "well, have you heard anything yet?". LOL



Reading your post reminds me to be thankful for the Michaels and Hobby Lobby just 8 blocks from here. My husband, he's not so thankful. Tell you wife she's a saint to put up with your Halloween hobby, especially when it starts in Jan. Hope you hear something before the wife has you sleeping on the couch.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I updated my likes and dislikes post.

Oh, and I received my VICTIM!!!! Woo Hoo. Now to stalk and create.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Taking my Victim's list to work with me so that I can start my plotting and scheming during the slow times 

And btw, I think I've added you all as friends


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, the work hours that will be spend with all the plotting and stalking.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Working on a gift for my victim! Have something on order for it...hopefully it will arrive soon. The weather may hold it up.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, got everyone their victims, but if you have any issue let me know. NOW to do some creating of my own now that I have my own victim!! yay,,, this will be fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot i have got some great stuff done all ready whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Grrrr. I need to go out tomorrow to buy something I saw the other day...but they are calling for more snow and sub zero temps. Sigh. 
Also, I need to stop making my victims gifts that I want to keep for myself, lol!
Oh...and I hate waiting for paint to dry. Did I ever tell you guys that? Yes. Indeed. I hate waiting for paint to dry.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Got my victim & going to Flea Market tomorrow hopefully I can find some things for you my dear sweet victim. 
Located my butterflies & skull beads so I can make someone some skutterflies. Pumpkin & Saki I have not forgotten about your stuff either. 
Went over to the vacant house across the streeet to pick some "Stolen Wishes" gotta get them while I can....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got my Victim !!! Woot


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's victim day and I've got my victim! Now off to stalk!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Cant wait to get started.. will have to go to goodwill tomorrow for some of the things..


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Sending out friend requests.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, think I sent requests out to everyone here. If I missed someone not intentional - Send me a friend request.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

MummyOf5 said:


> Taking my Victim's list to work with me so that I can start my plotting and scheming during the slow times
> 
> And btw, I think I've added you all as friends


That's a good idea. I'll friend everyone too. You can never have to many friends.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Printersdevil
Yes, she is a very good witch. Though she did get a tad bit huffy when I was sweet and pointed out that we have enough left overs in the fridge to get us by for several days if need be ;-)


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

scareme said:


> Reading your post reminds me to be thankful for the Michaels and Hobby Lobby just 8 blocks from here. My husband, he's not so thankful. Tell you wife she's a saint to put up with your Halloween hobby, especially when it starts in Jan. Hope you hear something before the wife has you sleeping on the couch.


I finally have a victim! My wife may quit stalking me over it and I may not have to sleep on the couch after all!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Have had a great day out looking for things for my victim. Found several items that I needed. Now, to get busy. Weather is predicted to be very cold next few days with a chance of precip, so I had to get some supplies. The fun begins....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

broke out the paints, so got a bit started, not totally sure what to do for my victim, but have a few ideas!!


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

Yea, I have my victim! Off to plot and build.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well since there's no school for the next 2 days thanks to the stupid polar vortex, I have time to work on some projects!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

For some reason I was thinking I got paid today. Guess I'll have to wait til after the 1st to go shopping. Still thinking up ideas.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

scareme said:


> Reading your post reminds me to be thankful for the Michaels and Hobby Lobby just 8 blocks from here. My husband, he's not so thankful. Tell you wife she's a saint to put up with your Halloween hobby, especially when it starts in Jan. Hope you hear something before the wife has you sleeping on the couch.


Oh how I envy all of you with the big craft stores so close. There are a few around but so far away that I only go if I'm passing through the town they're in. So most of my crafty stuff comes from Wal-mart, Dollar Tree and the thrift stores.

X-pired, sounds like you live in a paradise to me.  I'm kinda in the boonies though the nearest town with a stoplight is 20 miles in one direction and 30 in the other.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

got some good ideas for my dear victim.. already started stalking , and found some interesting information  

MUhahahahhaaaa 

Look out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have finished 4 projects so far oh dear victim you are so much fun. Lots more ideas to create for you


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lizzy, I have Hobby Lobby & Michael's not too far away, but I get most of my stuff at the same stores you do & thrift stores & flea markets. HL & M are not my favorites.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> I have finished 4 projects so far oh dear victim you are so much fun. Lots more ideas to create for you


4 projects!!! I think you deserve the award for Reaper Overachiever!  Someone is sure going to be a lucky victim.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Oh how I envy all of you with the big craft stores so close. There are a few around but so far away that I only go if I'm passing through the town they're in. So most of my crafty stuff comes from Wal-mart, Dollar Tree and the thrift stores.
> 
> X-pired, sounds like you live in a paradise to me.  I'm kinda in the boonies though the nearest town with a stoplight is 20 miles in one direction and 30 in the other.



Yes, I actually do live in paradise! I'm so grateful. It isn't great for a haunt, no TOTers, but the grandkids come out and bring friends. It isn't convenient but I really think the trade offs are worth it. A lot of people think it is spooky where we live, mostly due to the isolation. That is part of the attraction for me!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JoAnn, Hobby Lobby, AC Moore, Michael's are an hour and half hour drive. Good thing is, it is in the same area/location of where I go to school. So, if I need something, I'll wait on the two days of school to pick up what I need. We did had JoAnn a lot closer to me, but for some reason it went out of business.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Have to make hubby an appointment with heart doctor soon so I'll at least have a chance to go to AC Moore but probably not before the shipping deadline.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We have a Hobby Lobby and a Joan's, but I mostly used Dollar Tree, thrift stores, Goodwill and Salvation Army. Oh yeah and all the ideas that I hijack her to do my version of them! Not a crafty person. I have lots of ideas but don't know how to implement them!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am lucky enough to have stores not far from me. I get supplies at those places to use on the thrift store goodies I find. I don't buy a lot of bigger things.


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

Haven't gotten a victim yet...will be posting likes/dislikes soon.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got a start on mine, it is just I need to go to the store for a few items. Until Pay day....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

mummy247, I see that you said you have not received a victim yet. Check at the top beside your name where it says Notifications. Pull down that area and there should be Private Messages and one from bethene. She said earlier that she had them all send. Did you send her your list and hear back from her when you signed up? You might send her another message by PM


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Have to make hubby an appointment with heart doctor soon so I'll at least have a chance to go to AC Moore but probably not before the shipping deadline.


Hope when you make appt. everything is good. Never heard of ACMoore..... Going to Big Flea Market today.



mummy247 said:


> Haven't gotten a victim yet...will be posting likes/dislikes soon.


Let Bethene know!! Can't have you missing out!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got to brain storming a few cool ideas last night hope to find what I need for it at salvation army  have a crafty day everyone


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> 4 projects!!! I think you deserve the award for Reaper Overachiever!  Someone is sure going to be a lucky victim.


Lol when the ideas start flowing I just go crazy lol


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Started my day with cinnamon toast. Plan to see what I can make with stuff I have on hand. Which is not much. So we'll see how crafty I can really get. Lol.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Hope when you make appt. everything is good. Never heard of ACMoore..... Going to Big Flea Market today.


Thanks. Just the required check-up to get prescriptions renewed. Other than needing to lose a few pounds, he is doing great.  

AC Moore is just another craft store. I can't really compare it to Michael's since I've never been to one. Seems to have a good assortment of everything except for what I'm usually looking for.  Oh how I miss flea market season!  It will be the first part of April before they reopen here.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I woke up at five this morning and the temperature was 43 degrees and the roads were clear. Four hours later the temperature has dropped to 19 degrees and it's snowing so hard I can't even see the road. So my plans to run to my house and grab some craft supplies will be delayed temporarily. Our house still isn't finished but I've been working and staying there as long as the weather is fair. When it's bad, we're staying with my mother-in-law because it cuts the worst seven miles off of hubby's commute as well as keeps me close to the main road in case my grandma would need me. Neither of us is really afraid to drive in the snow, but we have one treacherous hill to go up and come down and when it's like this, there's always at least one car into the guardrails or in the ditch.  

So my dear victim, I have one project started and still in the planning stages on the others.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

look at all the happy reapers. and soon to be happy victims. so fun listening to you guys vent


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just a heads up to Pinterest users. You can create a secret board to pin your victims likes and ideas to and your victim won't be notified if you pin something from their board. I did this to keep some incriminating evidence off of my boards in case my victim would visit.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Just a heads up to Pinterest users. You can create a secret board to pin your victims likes and ideas to and your victim won't be notified if you pin something from their board. I did this to keep some incriminating evidence off of my boards in case my victim would visit.


Haha, me too. I am hoping it really IS secret!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Speaking of Pinterest, is anyone else's not loading properly today??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, today is my day I get to go out and pick things up...but the weather is so bad, I don't think I can. It's -2 degrees outside with a wind chill of -24, it snowed AGAIN last night, so the roads and blowing snow is so terrible that the police have advised...or begged... that we stay off the roads unless necessary...they even have major roads closed and blocked off. There are cars in ditches everywhere. The wind was so bad overnight, they pulled all the tow trucks off the road, too. If you tried to drive and got stuck, your car was just out of luck and the car would be flagged and abandoned. Sigh...I suppose Secret Reaper supplies is not an emergency excuse to go out driving, huh?   Why won't this weather stop already?!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been tackling a basket full of blue jeans that needs patching and just come up with an awesome idea for my victim! And the best part is that I can finish it all except for the paint today! Just goes to show that inspiration can come from the oddest places.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was working on two things for my victim that are on hold now...one I had planned on going out to get the finishing supplies for today and the other I was waiting for a delivery from the USPS today. I suppose neither will be happening now, lol. Sigh, I dislike half finished projects...it makes me anxious! 
No worries, my victim, I'll get this stuff finished at some point, lol, I promise!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my newest victim........
I shall experiment with you and your box such evil things have popped into my mind when I received your name. 
All I can say is that "hope you are prepared to be reaped"
Your Evil Reaper


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the bestest victim ever!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I have the bestest victim ever!


I was thinking the same thing just this morning!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, now that I got that off my chest. Plans have been delayed today for my shopping trip too. School was cancelled. I don't understand why it's like 37 And raining. But I can't go shopping dragging 5 monsters with me. And they only went one two days last week (neither were full days)! Cabin fever is setting in! 

But it has forced me to get lots of unpacking done! The piles of boxes are dwindling!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> beautifulnightmare said:
> 
> 
> > I have the bestest victim ever!
> ...


 reaper magic!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh boy...my hands are covered in paint that does not come off easily. Gotta love permanent paints...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got some catching up to do. I just got home from a weekend trip to West Virginia visiting my parents. I love WV but it is the land of no cell service. I missed my computer and u guys. Super happy with my victim!!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

My victim is awesome too. So many cool things to make! Will I have enough time to do them all?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Six projects in mid process so far, lol. Determined to finish at least 3 of those today, if possible! Oh, victim, my brain is in overload...I hope I am sending you things you will like!!!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

You guys are all over achievers. I'm still watching t.v. Lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> You guys are all over achievers. I'm still watching t.v. Lol.


I'm crafting while I watch tv, lol. Plus, I'm trapped in my house due to weather, so I have lots of crafting time! My boss just called me and told me not to come in to work tomorrow because he isn't opening the bakery...so I guess another day of being trapped, another day of crafting! Kind of a bummer, though, that I'm losing a day of pay.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not starting anything new today, have to work this evening. Gonna see if I can do a little shopping tomorrow, gotta go get groceries anyway might as well have fun doing it 
My 4yr old Granddaughter will be here Thursday and stay til Saturday at least so not sure how much I'll get done with her here. She loves Halloween and I'm sure she'll want to "help" but sometimes it's not that helpful lol
So, Wednesday I'll work on finishing a project and maybe start a new one or two or, I'll do some more stalking and planning!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> You guys are all over achievers. I'm still watching t.v. Lol.


I don't watch tv lol I craft and creat all the time that is my tv lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm crafting while I watch tv, lol. Plus, I'm trapped in my house due to weather, so I have lots of crafting time! My boss just called me and told me not to come in to work tomorrow because he isn't opening the bakery...so I guess another day of being trapped, another day of crafting! Kind of a bummer, though, that I'm losing a day of pay.


Oh man that us a bummer for losing pay he should pay u weather time .


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty, don’t be anxious. I promise I am patient waiting on you to do my Reaper stuff! Oh, Lady Sherry, maybe it is for me? I love your evil plotting. But, now beautifulnightmare, I am sure that I am your victim since you described the victim as the bestest. Now, I am really confused because Paint It Black is also describing me! Awesome---that could be me Mummyof5.

You guys have me so excited that I can't think!!!

I had two doctor appointments today and took advantage of the two locations to do a little shopping. Found some promising items that I hope to make into 2 projects for someone.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Going to visit everyone's page. I always forget to log out. Let everyone think I'm their reaper 

Have two projects done already


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh you guys crack me up!! I love the banter! 
I went to work but was white knuckling it the whole way. And on the way home could not hardly see with the blowing and major snow. So so sick of it. 
Didn't get a chance to work on stuff yet today, but while at work I came up with a possible great idea, now need to dig through some boxes


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Oh you guys crack me up!! I love the banter!
> I went to work but was white knuckling it the whole way. And on the way home could not hardly see with the blowing and major snow. So so sick of it.
> Didn't get a chance to work on stuff yet today, but while at work I came up with a possible great idea, now need to dig through some boxes


I worry so much about all my friends and family that have to drive to work in this stuff!!! Glad you made it home okay! I worried all day about my husband, and now I am worrying about my mommy. Winter is no fun.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Finished a couple things today...when I was done, I looked around me and it looked like a craft supply hurricane happened in my living room, lol...including all over me! Just got that all cleaned up, going to do some dishes (blah) then I can relax for the rest of the night to get ready for another day of crafting tomorrow!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

❄❄❄ I am going to go crazy if these kids don't have some school soon! ❄❄❄ And the hubby got called into work early so now I get to have them all to myself tonight too. This mom needs a break and a trip to goodwill and dollar tree and maybe even Michaels. Or my long hot bath that was promised to me.  I know he can't help it but I'm going crazy.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Haha, me too. I am hoping it really IS secret!


They really are secret. Only you or a person you invite to the board can see it. I did that with the houses we were looking at. Didn't want everyone on pinterest to know our address when we decided on a house so it was for personal friends & family.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, how do you do the secret pinterest board?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh boy...my hands are covered in paint that does not come off easily. Gotta love permanent paints...


Suntan Oil takes it off!! That is how I get off spray paint or some Nail polish remover.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Bethany, how do you do the secret pinterest board?


You go to add a new board and then it ask if you want it secret.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Where at in WV were you?


booswife02 said:


> I've got some catching up to do. I just got home from a weekend trip to West Virginia visiting my parents. I love WV but it is the land of no cell service. I missed my computer and u guys. Super happy with my victim!!!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> Going to visit everyone's page. I always forget to log out. Let everyone think I'm their reaper


Good idea...I think I'll check out everyone's page as well! Stalk a little or a lot!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't worry, I am delay too in my work and crafting for my COOL Victim. Damn Snow. Why must you ruin everyone's day?! My son had a two hour delay, and then when to school with no problem. Tonight, we got the call, finding out that school is canceled for tomorrow. 

Weather: Partly cloudy and bitter cold tonight. Low zero to 5 below.

Tuesday, partial sunshine and frigid. High 10-15. Winds from NW at 10mph.

Tuesday night, clearing and harshly cold. Lows from zero in town to -8 in secluded hollows.

Now, I am wondering if by chance will my school be cancelled again too..? I can hope because I barely have the gas money to get there. The school funding still hasn't come in. What a way to start off 2014 you know?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I keep clicking on everyone's profiles to see their albums photos and checking out their Pinterest. However, I keep seeing all this cool stuff and pinning it, too. I think, well I might need that someday. LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany said:


> You go to add a new board and then it ask if you want it secret.


Yes, when creating a board, it will ask if you want it to be secret or not.
Also, you can also just scroll down on your boards page...below your boards you have made, there will be another section called secret boards. You can create a secret board right there, and that's where your secret boards will be when you make them.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I happened upon some "Paper Hardware" online somehow today & started a whole new bunch of pinning .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have got so much done tonight whoot dear victim you are so much fun to create for


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I cannot get a start on anything.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

on pinterest I just pin anything I think I might use some day, either for myself or a reaper. I pinned things from most people on here,who are part of the reaper, so I could have several victims!! if I think something is cool, I pin it. And I have pinned things along time ago that I ended up using for one of the earlier reapers, I just love pinterest.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i am going to breakout my sewing machine some time this week and get to work  oh victim i hope you like what i send you.. do wonder though how much gore should i add. hmm maybe I'll just surprise you and not add any.. decisions decisions..


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Watching all of these posts, I hope I can keep up with my first reaping.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

McDowell County. The very bottom of the state. Aka the boondocks! 

Oops thought I hit quote. I was answering nowhinings question.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like everyone is so busy already. I was out in the yard and picked up seven sticks already. Woh hoh, my victim won't know what hit them.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I hope everyone forced to withstand these freezing temps stays warm and keeps your animals warm these next few days! I'm so ready for summer!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> Sounds like everyone is so busy already. I was out in the yard and picked up seven sticks already. Woh hoh, my victim won't know what hit them.


I would guess...a stick?  ...but you should really make gifts for your victim...not hit them.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

id be grateful for the sticks if its what you really wanted me to have scareme  maybe you could add them all together and make a broom for me though


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> id be grateful for the sticks if its what you really wanted me to have scareme  maybe you could add them all together and make a broom for me though


...or sand them and make some pretty hand made wands!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

see you were productive scareme, wands and brooms, we can make something out of anything!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Through my detective abilities, I've discovered yet another project for my awesome victim.  Just need to pick up a few things tomorrow. So officially I have two projects over half-completed and several more yet to do.

Hubby's hours got cut at work and tomorrow is his short day, so we're riding together and hitting a few thrift stores I never get to visit. Also there's an independent dollar store nearby as well so hoping to find some cool stuff there as well.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

all's well in the reaper world. sticks, brooms, wands, it's all good


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My kids have all made it to school! Yay! But there is a rumor that school will dismiss around noon since we're supposed to get another snow this afternoon! So I'm going to get cleaned up and at the very least hit wallyworld. I'd like to have something to work on if we get snowed in. Lol


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dear Victim, you know who you are, you have known your entire life that I would have you in my sights one day. Now that time has finally come! I went to the city yesterday for supplies and you came to mind often. I have been stalking and pacing the floor and thinking and more pacing. I'm coming for you and then you will get yours! 

Ahh dang it, my wife, the lovely long suffering witch that she is, just snuck up behind me, poking me in the ribs with that boney finger of hers, demanding to know what's got into me. It is definitely her loudly expressed and well considered opinion that I go take care of chores for her right now but I will be back dear victim. Yes, always fear, I shall return to my stalking and plotting in short order! I'll get rid of that witch (carry in the wood and plow the snow off the driveway), and then you shall be the focus of wicked intent once again. Bruhaaaahaaahaaaa.


On another note, everyone braving the snow, freezing temps and adverse driving conditions stay warm and be safe out there!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Look at all you creative, crafting fools (I mean that in the fondest way possible). I feel like a slacker. Oh how work gets in the way. I have a great teaser planned, but have to wait until I can crawl through the garage and find what I'm looking for. Then I need to buy ^%W^& and %$#^@. Then I need to make stops at )*(&^*^ and )(*&^)^ and maybe even )(U&(*(^&(*. Oh, look how funny my keyboard is acting up.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> Look at all you creative, crafting fools (I mean that in the fondest way possible). I feel like a slacker. Oh how work gets in the way. I have a great teaser planned, but have to wait until I can crawl through the garage and find what I'm looking for. Then I need to buy ^%W^& and %$#^@. Then I need to make stops at )*(&^*^ and )(*&^)^ and maybe even )(U&(*(^&(*. Oh, look how funny my keyboard is acting up.


Goddess, You know mine does that sometimes especially when I talk about the (&#*$&(@& I am making for my victim. see what I mean no matter how I try to make it stop it does that. Oh well on to my evil plans of )*@$(&@*& for my victim.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

OK, so it looks like the weather has been giving alot of us Reapers the fits for the last couple days. I hate to say it, but the weather here in the swamp has been awesome------until this morning that is :0 ! Total fog out (couldn't see more than 50 feet down the road)----I think you got some up your way too Bethany--- anyhoo, once it lifted slightly I went alittle ways down the road and this is what you could see. I know these are wa-a-a-y off topic , but too pretty not to share. Any way, back to crafting for my victim  I think I'll get in the kitchen and see what kind of yummies I can whip up


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL Didn't get out of bed until 9 and didn't look out the window!!  Don't know if we had fog!

Pics are beautiful!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Gatorgirl,
Those pics are awesome. Can I have your permission to print the top one off and frame it for my haunt?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Darling victim, something I ordered for you says it is going to be delivered today! Now I can finish up another one of your gifts. 
It's so cold in my house, I am having a hard time getting myself to do things today, lol. My next projects for my victim are a bit more time consuming and difficult. I need to get some warmth and feeling into my poor hands so I can start working on them!! Brrrrrrr....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LOVE that top photo, gatorgirl! So very pretty!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> OK, so it looks like the weather has been giving alot of us Reapers the fits for the last couple days. I hate to say it, but the weather here in the swamp has been awesome------until this morning that is :0 ! Total fog out (couldn't see more than 50 feet down the road)----I think you got some up your way too Bethany--- anyhoo, once it lifted slightly I went alittle ways down the road and this is what you could see. I know these are wa-a-a-y off topic , but too pretty not to share. Any way, back to crafting for my victim  I think I'll get in the kitchen and see what kind of yummies I can whip up
> View attachment 190395
> View attachment 190396
> View attachment 190397


Love the pics so cool


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yay! Darling victim, something I ordered for you says it is going to be delivered today! Now I can finish up another one of your gifts.
> It's so cold in my house, I am having a hard time getting myself to do things today, lol. My next projects for my victim are a bit more time consuming and difficult. I need to get some warmth and feeling into my poor hands so I can start working on them!! Brrrrrrr....


*message for WitchKittys Reaper* send her a heater and some warm cozy socks


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

gatorgirl35 said:


> OK, so it looks like the weather has been giving alot of us Reapers the fits for the last couple days. I hate to say it, but the weather here in the swamp has been awesome------until this morning that is :0 ! Total fog out (couldn't see more than 50 feet down the road)----I think you got some up your way too Bethany--- anyhoo, once it lifted slightly I went alittle ways down the road and this is what you could see. I know these are wa-a-a-y off topic , but too pretty not to share. Any way, back to crafting for my victim  I think I'll get in the kitchen and see what kind of yummies I can whip up
> View attachment 190395
> View attachment 190396
> View attachment 190397



If I am your victim, please let my gift be to spend a week with you. And promise me fog while I'm there. I just bet you have Spanish moss in the trees don't you?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a day of painting planned at my house but some silly person decided to move her power seats back and forth yesterday looking for a lost cellphone and evidently that and the subzero temperatures pretty well drained my battery. So stuck once again at mother-in-laws and sorting out the last few boxes we have stored here. At least I'll have some donations for the thrift store tomorrow.  Oh and I did manage to swap hard drives in my laptops and determine that's what the problem is with my old one. I offered my newer one to my hubby but he insisted he wanted a tablet for Christmas so as soon as new hard drive gets here I'll have both all to myself. Bwahahaha!  

No work on gifts yet today, but making a list of things to look for tomorrow. Hubby picked up a few #$%^& for me that will go in my victim's box as well. 

Well I'm off to clean up my mess in the living room before MIL gets home as she's a bit of a neat freak. 

Happy creating everyone!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...or sand them and make some pretty hand made wands!


Or ribs for a scarecrow.  Did a little shopping over the weekend and picked up some items for my victim.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

LOL, Scareme, I have to say, we dont get fog often, but when we do it is really something wonderful and eeire to see at the same time. You cant imagine how it looks when we get ground fog that hangs just above the river---it really does look just like something that came out of a haunted fairey tale. And not to add injury to insult, but yes, we do have spanish moss too  Not right at our house, but on the trees along the roadside. I always thought it looked really pretty, but never thought anything else about it until this year when we did our first haunt. My grandaughter and I were out there gathering those big lawn and leaf bags full of the stuff---I think we used about 5 of the for the haunted walk. Boy did I get a reality check when I went into a Spirit store and saw a 1 pound bag for like $8.00. My daughter and I laughed about how we could have paid for most of our hauting addiction if we had Ebayed the stuff  I have to say, when we do the "Big Reape" this summer, I'll probably send whoever I get a box of the stuff because it really spooks up a haunt!


scareme said:


> If I am your victim, please let my gift be to spend a week with you. And promise me fog while I'm there. I just bet you have Spanish moss in the trees don't you?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> *message for WitchKittys Reaper* send her a heater and some warm cozy socks


LOL! Awesome. That gave me a laugh for the day! Oddly, I actually did put fuzzy socks on my likes list...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

OMG, victim, I just made the cutest, tiniest, ittiest bittiest little @$&% to put on the &[email protected]!#&#! I made for you! No more than the size of my pinky nail! Hahahaha...aren't you all curious now??


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

LadySherry said:


> Gatorgirl,
> Those pics are awesome. Can I have your permission to print the top one off and frame it for my haunt?


You or anyone else who would like to use them is more than welcome  I took a kajillion photos---hallaluja for the digital camera! I know you're not suppose to post a bunch of non Halloweenie stuff on the forum, so I made a pinterest page if you want to use any of the others. http://www.pinterest.com/speedysairboats/birds-in-the-swamp-on-a-foggy-day/


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

AWESOME Pictures Gatorgirl! Love the ones that have the Pink!! LOL Over endulging in carotene rich critters.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Do any of you have an iPhone 4s? I got a new phone can't use it now. I will send you my NBC case I got from Disney world. It doesnt protect at all but it sure is cute


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone pm me an address and I'll get it to you


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

MUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH STALKING MY VICTIM............ STALK STALK STALK STALK...... BTW forgive me a shadow dweller here for not posting my likes and dislikes... ive not had a chance nor time to get anywhere near internet just ask NOWHINING lol I like Bloody, gore, bones, skeleton skulls,(have skulls on just about everything including inside my truck) creatures, witches, witchcraft, crystals, swords, anything sharp, vamps, wolves, zombies. Day of the Dead, Halloween music, Lights, graves/graveyards, glitter gothic grim reaper .. out door props . life size props creepy pumpkins Halloween necklaces CANDY CANDY CANDY and im am up for twisted and bloody valentines as well... 
(I do have a pintrest page that I like to drool over....http://www.pinterest.com/bespook/.)
btw i also forgotten to mention (soooo sry lol I’m brain dead n busy) that I’m collection any kind if makeup/decoration towards any face decoration just as long as it is NOT eye lash glue I’m allergic to it, i been using spirit glue so far so good and also trying out the liquid latex,dislikes... cute things lol sorry I like to scare humans and quij board and santict things I WILL NOT TOUCH THAT


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Do any of you have an iPhone 4s? I got a new phone can't use it now. I will send you my NBC case I got from Disney world. It doesnt protect at all but it sure is cute


that is way cool I don't have a iphone here someone will love that


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Do any of you have an iPhone 4s? I got a new phone can't use it now. I will send you my NBC case I got from Disney world. It doesnt protect at all but it sure is cute


LOL I still have my LG Envy3. Think I've had it at least 5 years!!
Haven't moved into the 21st Century yet.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Do any of you have an iPhone 4s? I got a new phone can't use it now. I will send you my NBC case I got from Disney world. It doesnt protect at all but it sure is cute


awwwwwwwwwwwww that is cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have LG Escape not an I phone and I have no idea what size my phone is


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I hate trading phones. I liked my iPhone. My hubby is a new technology guy. He has to have new gadgets. Since I'm not very good with electronic things it's super annoying for me. Most would say I'm lucky my hubby wants me to have nice things. Haha... I have an HTC droid now. I hate getting use to new things. The iPhone was one of the best things that I ever got!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

As long as I can take calls, take pics & text, that is all I need my phone to do.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love my HTC I hated my iphone LOL
mine dose not need to take calles LOL I hate talking on the phone I am a texter for sure lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I love my HTC I hated my iphone LOL
> mine dose not need to take calles LOL I hate talking on the phone I am a texter for sure lol


My Dad doesn't text


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Same here. I rarely ever talk on the phone. I almost never answer when people call. I just want my phone for camera ,texting and apps. I love having pinterest etsy eBay and of course Halloween Forum right at a touch of a button. Don't care who's calling. Haha.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I live in the Mason Co area.


booswife02 said:


> McDowell County. The very bottom of the state. Aka the boondocks!
> 
> Oops thought I hit quote. I was answering nowhinings question.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim,

I cant do anything. No one will give me money. I am stuck at school, whining about homework that I didn't know that I had. Rest assure, you will be taken care of.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear Victim,
I was VERY LAZY today.
Sorry. 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo If I was your reaper what would you want me to make you? Fair question.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> My Dad doesn't text


I taught my mom to text haha which may have been a bad thing LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady simply hates cell phone AND texting. LOL!


Saki.Girl said:


> I taught my mom to text haha which may have been a bad thing LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Things are coming together nicely, my victim!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Did a little shopping today, got a roll of 14 gauge galvanized wire, a can of frosted glass spray paint, a can of gray faux stone spray paint & some mod podge. Got a few other things too but I'm not sayin' what those were 
Don't want to give anything away!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Made a special %&$^$( for my victim - ooak - hope they like it when they get it. 

And how come no one commented on my question?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a dinosaur. My cell phone is a trac phone. No pictures, texting, Internet, just talking, and I can barely handle that. The house I inherited from my Mom in Iowa has a phone in her bedroom that has a rotary dial. It's hilarious to watch kids trying to use it. Probably about as funny as watching me try to use a cell phone. 





NOWHINING said:


> Silver Lady simply hates cell phone AND texting. LOL!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't care what you make for me. Surprise me>>>>>..


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Dear Victim,
> I was VERY LAZY today.
> Sorry.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo If I was your reaper what would you want me to make you? Fair question.


Anything your little heart desires Bethany!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

will someone take my spot in the classroom now?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim,

I did jdfjfhgghg jfsdnfjkdfthklefnjkl and then I ksfhiofhascn hsdufyjkb kftjhoin but I had a little problem, but I decide that kldjakdfjefhn kdsuiofhkjdfmnjk vjkdfh dkjfbi .


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany no one wants to sound greedy and say make me this. Haha... You can make me a drink.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

How did you know that I wanted a jdfjfhgghg jfsdnfjkdfthklefnjk? I can't wait to get it  Dont worry about the problem you had with ksfhiofhascn hsdufyjkb kftjhoin, I'm sure I'll like the kldjakdfjefhn kdsuiofhkjdfmnjk vjkdfh dkjfbi much better anyway 


NOWHINING said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> I did jdfjfhgghg jfsdnfjkdfthklefnjkl and then I ksfhiofhascn hsdufyjkb kftjhoin but I had a little problem, but I decide that kldjakdfjefhn kdsuiofhkjdfmnjk vjkdfh dkjfbi .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I sitting here for last hr and a half waiting for hubby to get done with work we car pool I am starving you can make me this lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Gotta love it when you open up a roll of ribbon that you really needed the specific print on and find out you accidentally bought self stick ribbon instead of normal ribbon. Grrrrrr....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ya'll aren't helping me............. 

saki that looks delish.
Margaritas all around!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

went to Goodwill today made some awesome scores.. just need to add personal touches to it.. you are going to be one spoiled victim...


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Since I'm still stuck in the house thanks to this horrid weather, I was able to complete 2 out of 3 projects. School is closed again tomorrow so hopefully I will get #3 done.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I made it to what USED to be my fav one. Rude clerk sat on her stool behind counter reading a book. Shelves were almost bare. I was so disappointed. But my Mom is coming down to visit this weekend and we love to thrift store shop together! So hopefully I can make up for what the weather is making me miss out on! Until then I think I'll do some more stocking and maybe shopping online. No school tomorrow and the snow is pouring down. Ugh!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gator girl, beautiful pictures, and beautiful birds. 
witchykitty, why is it so cold? don't you have heat?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Soaked in a hot bath for about an hour then put on layers to keep the warmth in. It's been so cold the last few days I didn't think I'd ever get warm again


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> gator girl, beautiful pictures, and beautiful birds.
> witchykitty, why is it so cold? don't you have heat?


The temps here are below zero with even lower wind chills. The wind has been so strong and our old house is so drafty, that it gets kind of cold in here. We have heat, but it just can't keep up with the drafts from the older windows and most likely, poor insulation...we can't afford to crank the heat up higher. Many people I know in my area are feeling a bit cold in their houses right now. Can't wait until Spring!! I have never wanted it so badly, lol.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stalking, stalking, stalking.......................


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchykitty, i can feel for you. half my house is cold, half my house is chilly. i sleep on a heated mattress pad. i wish for spring too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Gotta love it when you open up a roll of ribbon that you really needed the specific print on and find out you accidentally bought self stick ribbon instead of normal ribbon. Grrrrrr....


OK, I admit my cell phone is a dinosaur and our spare one is slightly more advanced (and missing at the moment), but I really feel kinda dumb because I didn't know there was such a thing as self-stick ribbon.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> ya'll aren't helping me.............


Well, I need a mausoleum, three crypts, one casket, three sets of chains with old locks, a circa 1790s child's dress, a wolf's head cane, several "old" tombstones, help finishing all the half-finished props I've started, and at the moment breakfast would really be good.  Does that help? Oh and I need a mausoleum door out of PVC or if you have some extra wrought iron laying around, that would be great.  Can send you my rough sketch if that would help.

Seriously my dear reaper, I'll be happy with whatever you send my way.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't think I've ever been so excited about hitting the thrift stores as I am now.  Have a list of supplies to pick up and the possibility of visiting six thrift stores total, though three may not be open due to the cold today.  Hubby thinks I may have an alternator issue, so I'll be doing my shopping in a regular cab truck, but grabbed a couple of garbage bags just in case I hit the mother lode.  I'm going to be a bit rushed as I have three hours to go to the dentist, visit two towns and get groceries, so I'm planning my route wisely.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Well,she did ask. That's quite a list. Now, I'm off to get ready for work. Have a great day everyone.



lizzyborden said:


> Well, I need a mausoleum, three crypts, one casket, three sets of chains with old locks, a circa 1790s child's dress, a wolf's head cane, several "old" tombstones, help finishing all the half-finished props I've started, and at the moment breakfast would really be good.  Does that help? Oh and I need a mausoleum door out of PVC or if you have some extra wrought iron laying around, that would be great.  Can send you my rough sketch if that would help.
> 
> Seriously my dear reaper, I'll be happy with whatever you send my way.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Well, I need a mausoleum, three crypts, one casket, three sets of chains with old locks, a circa 1790s child's dress, a wolf's head cane, several "old" tombstones, help finishing all the half-finished props I've started, and at the moment breakfast would really be good.  Does that help? Oh and I need a mausoleum door out of PVC or if you have some extra wrought iron laying around, that would be great.  Can send you my rough sketch if that would help.
> 
> Seriously my dear reaper, I'll be happy with whatever you send my way.


Quite a list.  Have you by chance seen on pinterest where they did the faux rought iron out of TP & PT rolls they cut up?? It is awesome.



lizzyborden said:


> I don't think I've ever been so excited about hitting the thrift stores as I am now.  Have a list of supplies to pick up and the possibility of visiting six thrift stores total, though three may not be open due to the cold today.  Hubby thinks I may have an alternator issue, so I'll be doing my shopping in a regular cab truck, but grabbed a couple of garbage bags just in case I hit the mother lode.  I'm going to be a bit rushed as I have three hours to go to the dentist, visit two towns and get groceries, so I'm planning my route wisely.


That is a LOT of ground to cover in what I consider a short time. LOL I have not decided if I will go out today. Do want to find a few things for my victim. .....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I don't think I've ever been so excited about hitting the thrift stores as I am now.  Have a list of supplies to pick up and the possibility of visiting six thrift stores total, though three may not be open due to the cold today.  Hubby thinks I may have an alternator issue, so I'll be doing my shopping in a regular cab truck, but grabbed a couple of garbage bags just in case I hit the mother lode.  I'm going to be a bit rushed as I have three hours to go to the dentist, visit two towns and get groceries, so I'm planning my route wisely.


here is wishing you great finds today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well dear victim I slacked and did not work on any items last night for you after waiting for hubby to get off 2 hours after we normally do . but tonight looks promising and this weekend for sure


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I notice lots of fellow Reapers are hitting the thrift stores for victim gifts. My area thrift stores only have Halloween related items a month before Halloween. Do yours have haunting stuff all year round? Or are you picking up generic stuff and crafting it into H'ween items?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Palladino, I look at everything in terms of Halloween. Candle holders, round candles I can make into eye candles etc. Not halloween stuff. Whatever we can transform to our victim's wants.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I don't think I've ever been so excited about hitting the thrift stores as I am now.  Have a list of supplies to pick up and the possibility of visiting six thrift stores total, though three may not be open due to the cold today.  Hubby thinks I may have an alternator issue, so I'll be doing my shopping in a regular cab truck, but grabbed a couple of garbage bags just in case I hit the mother lode.  I'm going to be a bit rushed as I have three hours to go to the dentist, visit two towns and get groceries, so I'm planning my route wisely.


A tarp and a few bungie cords will cover the bed of the truck Lizzy. Ours has a topper, lots of space and cover


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I found this site thought I would share some cool how tos on toumb stones scroll down  and some other stuff. 
http://thirdeyeforums.com/group/arts-and-crafts/forum/topics/halloween


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! It finally got above zero degrees! I have been set free from this house that I have been locked in for days! The sun...I can see the SUN! Lol, I woke up and ran out the door to get some shopping done...because tomorrow the wind and snow returns.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> witchykitty, i can feel for you. half my house is cold, half my house is chilly. i sleep on a heated mattress pad. i wish for spring too.


We have been trying to keep warm with a heating pad and our heated blanket but, unfortunately, we can't carry those around the house, lol. I have my little electric fireplace going, too. When I wrote that it was below freezing outside...I meant to write that it was below ZERO, lol. Crazy cold. 
Today...today I see sunshine! Must enjoy it while it lasts!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am getting so excited to see what goodies everyone gets from teasers to there full on reaper packages


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Having issues with certain paints not drying...too cold in my house, I suppose. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Having issues with certain paints not drying...too cold in my house, I suppose. What to do, what to do?


use a hair dryer on them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> use a hair dryer on them


I'm not sure it will help with this type of paint...but I may try.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm not sure it will help with this type of paint...but I may try.


fingers crossed it worked


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Still waiting for payday. Boyfriend came home yesterday and threw some money at me and told me to buy myself a pizza for lunch at work. Instead I went and bought a few things to use in a project for my victim.  Lol.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Palladino said:


> I notice lots of fellow Reapers are hitting the thrift stores for victim gifts. My area thrift stores only have Halloween related items a month before Halloween. Do yours have haunting stuff all year round? Or are you picking up generic stuff and crafting it into H'ween items?


Palladino, I almost never find Halloween items at the thrift store. I do however love to find lamps I can fix up, picture frames, candle holders, jewlery boxes, clocks, and on and on. 

Don't worry. You're victim will love whatever you do


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's amazing how different it is doing a reaper in the middle of winter, compared to before Halloween. In the late summer/early fall, you can find lots of Halloween items to buy. This time of year, not so much...unless you hunt and order online. You have to rely on a lot of crafting and doctoring of normal, everyday items! Hoping my victim will like the items I have been making for them...

...on a side note: Why do I have glitter super glued to my thumb?


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahaha. Yay glitter!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

This time of year is great for a reaping, we get to see how creative we can be and having themes like "Bloody Valentine" and such adds to it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> It's amazing how different it is doing a reaper in the middle of winter, compared to before Halloween. In the late summer/early fall, you can find lots of Halloween items to buy. This time of year, not so much...unless you hunt and order online. You have to rely on a lot of crafting and doctoring of normal, everyday items! Hoping my victim will like the items I have been making for them...
> 
> ...on a side note: Why do I have glitter super glued to my thumb?


its funny I love the reapers in non Halloween time it really makes you get creative . 

your victim will love all you do for them I am sure


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is fun and I am really having to stretch for ideas. Saki, I wish I had your artistic skill, girl. I can't even draw stick figures!!! But, I am trying to crafts some things. Just hope my victim realizes that I am out of my element here!!! LOL I kept a big assortment of items out of my Halloween stuff including numerous new items, but they are not really in the vics style area. So, I am attempting some new areas for me. I made a few things several years ago for my vic and I guess they weren't too bad. I just wish I would have made some for me, too. This time, I plan to do that!!! LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh did I find some stuff to do some special crafting for my victim. I think they'll be suprised what I found out about them in my stalking.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchKitty, Yay for glitter. I love it! 

I made three things today and they are all polka dot!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I have several things finished for my victim, one thing on order and one thing I have yet to start working on. Need to do a little more stalking before I start my next project!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I need to get crackin'! I've got several things picked out and am rounding up supplies to get them going but as I do this I keep finding more to make 
I think I have about 100 tabs open on my browser to different tutorials or material lists LOL!

BTW, does anyone know if Dollar Tree is carrying solar lights right now?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, so much fun everyone is having. i can't wait for the fall reaper.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

It really depends on the location. Some stores keep out some stuff all year long. I am near 3 different Dollar Trees and all of them have different stuff. You could check online.


MummyOf5 said:


> I need to get crackin'! I've got several things picked out and am rounding up supplies to get them going but as I do this I keep finding more to make
> I think I have about 100 tabs open on my browser to different tutorials or material lists LOL!
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if Dollar Tree is carrying solar lights right now?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mummyof5---I THINK that I noticed them over the weekend at ours. The biggest problem would be finding sunshine to recharge them most places right not. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

They have solor lights out at bothe the ones by my house they are pink valintines ones


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> its funny I love the reapers in non Halloween time it really makes you get creative .
> 
> your victim will love all you do for them I am sure


I agree. And I'm amazed at all the ways the haunters on here get creative. I would have never seen some of the things on here with the eye of you artist. 



printersdevil said:


> It is fun and I am really having to stretch for ideas. Saki, I wish I had your artistic skill, girl. I can't even draw stick figures!!! But, I am trying to crafts some things. Just hope my victim realizes that I am out of my element here!!! LOL I kept a big assortment of items out of my Halloween stuff including numerous new items, but they are not really in the vics style area. So, I am attempting some new areas for me. I made a few things several years ago for my vic and I guess they weren't too bad. I just wish I would have made some for me, too. This time, I plan to do that!!! LOL


I've had that happen before. I'd picked up a few things, thinking I could use them at Reaper time, only to have my victim go in a way I'd never thought of. But that is good because it introduced me to some new ideas. Broadened my field, as it was. And let me tell you, I have a pretty broad field already. 



Bethany said:


> Oh did I find some stuff to do some special crafting for my victim. I think they'll be suprised what I found out about them in my stalking.


Just remember I was only charged, never convicted. There's a big difference, so my lawyer tells me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you guys are having so much fun. stalking is a big part of it. kudos to those of you with nice lists giving the reaper something to work with for ideas. to those of you with vague lists, get cracking and post those lists, make it fun for your reaper to pick and plot and choose. and for me to dream along with you. reading the ideas lists are fun fun fun


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> you guys are having so much fun. stalking is a big part of it. kudos to those of you with nice lists giving the reaper something to work with for ideas. to those of you with vague lists, get cracking and post those lists, make it fun for your reaper to pick and plot and choose. and for me to dream along with you. reading the ideas lists are fun fun fun


I have an "OPEN LIST" lol. Didn't want to miss out on something I didn't know I wanted. 

Now to share a picture my cousin sent me! Thought you'd all enjoy & some of you can relate.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Finished up another item dear victim 
I think it's teaser time


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Finished up another item dear victim
> I think it's teaser time


Oh yay! I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...need one tiny piece of info before I can start my next project.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bethany, I love that, wonder where your cousin got it, it would be perfect for me for face book!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and I started the pictures and teasers thread, some might just be on the way!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene probably online LOL 
you're on facebook? Are we friends? I can post it there & you can take it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, I liked the frozen ghost pic, too. I just right clicked on the pic and saved it to my computer...then I posted it on my facebook. I have a lot of family that will get a kick out of it, for sure.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Need to make a supply run to Michaels. I have a ton of projects planned but need one or two little things to complete each one  5 projects down. I'm moving right along. 

Here's a hint for you. I gotta get black mariboo. Hmmm what could I be using that for.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Drawing, drawing, drawing!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think that we are friends. I will have to look for you. I am not on my computer so will save it when I am on it. Cuz that is perfect for both me and where I live!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just a fyi
I just got an email that tomorrow dollar tress will have the little solar devils out I thought of valentine’s for reapers 


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Darling victim...I am close to finishing another gift for you. As I type, I am sitting here looking at said gift and I love it so much that I don't want to give it to you! Fear not, though, my victim, it will be yours...as it was destined to be before creation. I hope you will love it as much as I do!!! (Though, should you hate it, feel free to mail it back to me!  )


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> just a fyi
> I just got an email that tomorrow dollar tress will have the little solar devils out I thought of valentine’s for reapers 


I saw that, as well. Little valentine piggy one is cute, too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Look on DT's site and didn't see a pic. Hubby off tomorrow, no shopping for me. 

Maybe I'll try to sneak out, I do need bread.............


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It was in my email I am on there email list here you go


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

they had those at the check outs at the DT by me,,,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I promise to LOVE all the things you are making or choosing for me Dear Reaper! I have to get moving on my things. I have everything planned and ready to really get started on this. I just haven't had time this week due to working each day. I have just been back to work for three weeks and go to Physical therapy three days after. I lost my job through this surgery when they would not extend my medical leave, but that has really worked out for the best for me right now. I am substituting and it is pretty lucrative at a neighboring school district. It also gives me time to sit and plot and plan Reaper gifts and to think about things I have that I could use for the Pay It Forward. 

I was stuck today on plans for additional things for this Reaper. I had good classes most of the day and didn't do much besides sit there. I usually try to read, but they were working in groups and I couldn't really focus. So, I plotted. It is amazing that the mind can go so many directions when you force it to think out of the box! Now, if I can just DO these things and create something that I am not embarrassed about.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

breaking out the paint brushes tomorrow and the spray cans going to be so much fun


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK Sorry to HIJACK, but for those of you that have followed TK421's Home Makeover  http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/112474-remodelling-house-maximize-halloween-architecture.html He has entered his makeover in This Old House's "The Search for America's Best Remodel 2014". Help him out & vote/rate his house!! If you haven't followed or checked out his "remodel journey", check it out!! It is AMAZING.
VOTE/RATE HERE: http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/yourtoh/remodel-contest/gallery?entry_id=52e802dbec16a53f85005008&image_id=1


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> breaking out the paint brushes tomorrow and the spray cans going to be so much fun


i can not wait to hit thrift store tommorow i have a idea and hope i find what i need


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> OK Sorry to HIJACK, but for those of you that have followed TK421's Home Makeover  http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/112474-remodelling-house-maximize-halloween-architecture.html He has entered his makeover in This Old House's "The Search for America's Best Remodel 2014". Help him out & vote for him!! If you haven't followed or checked out his "remodel journey", check it out!! It is AMAZING.
> VOTE/RATE HERE: http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/yourtoh/remodel-contest/gallery?entry_id=52e802dbec16a53f85005008&image_id=1



love to but do not see where you can vote at aww i see you click on the stars got it voted several times


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> love to but do not see where you can vote at aww i see you click on the stars got it voted several times


Guess you just rate his makeover *Stars at the top.* I'd LOVE the house!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I did it right, it went from 19 to 22 while I was looking at it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I voted, lol. I clicked on the 5 stars and it added a vote...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

K I voted. That is one amazing transformation! I'll try to post it on my Facebook to get more votes. I want him to win!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I voted quite a few times...lol. Went back on a few times and was able to vote each time I went back to it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, that is very very cool.
saki, I'm going to call ours and see if they have any. I want one. sooo cute.
I've been following his progress. hadn't checked lately. i'll go vote


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

OOOOoooo, I've used it a few times. Send it to me, send it to me! Ppppppppllllllleeeeeaaaaaassssseeeeeeee



booswife02 said:


> Need to make a supply run to Michaels. I have a ton of projects planned but need one or two little things to complete each one  5 projects down. I'm moving right along.
> 
> Here's a hint for you. I gotta get black mariboo. Hmmm what could I be using that for.....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey all, I added a bunch of photos to my albums in the past two nights.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok victim. We have a problem. I want to keep the two items I made you tonight. I need the strength to send them to you. Lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh VICTIM, be on the lookout for a teaser from the goddess.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, i did get a cute little pumpkin guy a while back. he doesn't move around much like my 2 flowers do. he's still cute though.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I can draw stick figures, but that is all. I have small talents. Mom calls me late bloomer. I guess I have my moments. we all do.



printersdevil said:


> It is fun and I am really having to stretch for ideas. Saki, I wish I had your artistic skill, girl. I can't even draw stick figures!!! But, I am trying to crafts some things. Just hope my victim realizes that I am out of my element here!!! LOL I kept a big assortment of items out of my Halloween stuff including numerous new items, but they are not really in the vics style area. So, I am attempting some new areas for me. I made a few things several years ago for my vic and I guess they weren't too bad. I just wish I would have made some for me, too. This time, I plan to do that!!! LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I did nothing today. Oh why you ask? Weellllll, there is this thing call money and I need some to get my hfhhrkdejvnciefhndioefnjhflkdnfsdlkf so I can complete my Victim's gifts. Do not fret my darling, you will get your gifts and everything will be all right in our world.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dang, I was really hoping for a snow (crafting) day today. They were calling for snowmageddon, but no such luck. Have a great day peeps.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Darling victim...I am close to finishing another gift for you. As I type, I am sitting here looking at said gift and I love it so much that I don't want to give it to you! Fear not, though, my victim, it will be yours...as it was destined to be before creation. I hope you will love it as much as I do!!! (Though, should you hate it, feel free to mail it back to me!  )



haha... I felt the same way about some of the things that I sent livingdeadgirl31 during the big reaper. Some of that stuff would have looked great in my house!

today I am spray painting.....

I'm the Goddess, you never know it could be heading right to you.....I checked out your pics  I love it when you guys post new pics!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> haha... I felt the same way about some of the things that I sent livingdeadgirl31 during the big reaper. Some of that stuff would have looked great in my house!
> 
> today I am spray painting.....


Today, I am still looking at it and still desperately wanting to keep it, hahaha. I will have to make another for myself...that is, unless my own reaper makes me something similar, first. I will have to wait and see what the reaping brings before I make anything for myself!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am so behind on getting crafty.  Been so focused on picking up bits and baubles for my victim that I've foregone actually _making_ something. The package has to be out in the mail by next weekend to get there by Valentine's Day, so the next few days are crunch time!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a deadline set for myself for shipping...but now I may have to wait a bit longer due to...you guessed it...weather, again. I have something coming in the mail and with yet another snow storm we have coming later today, and through the next couple days, it may get held up...which will then hold me up from finishing and doing any shipping. So tired of the snow and cold...this has been our worst winter in years! Dear Reaper of mine...will you send me some better weather as a gift??


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Booswife, I posted the link to TK421's thread on my facebook page. I could only vote once on the THis old house site. 
I just think that what he has done is AMAZING! Wish I had the talent to do that.

As for wanting to keep things made for victims, I've made crystal balls & potion boxes for some of my vicims & I have NONE!! LOL there are a few things I'm making my current victim that I am wishing I would have bought the supplies to do 2.... May have to go get things to make me one at the same time..... Always wanted a %#(&(#^*^ and didn't make myself one, now I'm making one for my victim....

There is no way I will be able to ship for VD delivery. Didn't plan to be. Doesn't mean I can't send chocolates, just means it won't be "VALENTINE"


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Booswife, I posted the link to TK421's thread on my facebook page. I could only vote once on the THis old house site.
> I just think that what he has done is AMAZING! Wish I had the talent to do that.
> 
> As for wanting to keep things made for victims, I've made crystal balls & potion boxes for some of my vicims & I have NONE!! LOL there are a few things I'm making my current victim that I am wishing I would have bought the supplies to do 2.... May have to go get things to make me one at the same time..... Always wanted a %#(&(#^*^ and didn't make myself one, now I'm making one for my victim....
> ...


leave the site and go back and you can vote again and again you just have to leave and then open link again


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

off to thrift store soon whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> leave the site and go back and you can vote again and again you just have to leave and then open link again


I have found that you can vote every time you change the picture! So scroll through his pics of his house, and vote each time. (Just make sure you don't scroll onto a different entry!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just picked up one more small thing for my victim.  The cashier that rang up my little #@$!&% made a little "eek" sound when she saw it on the counter, lol!! I made it home just as the snow was starting to stick. Now I will be trapped at home again for a couple days.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

witchyKitty, that self same snow is headed our way too! yuck!!! to add to all the rest we have had, 


been brain storming, having a bit of a tough time with my victim, have a couple of things in my part of my stash, need to get to the rest of my stash, and maybe into my boxes of my stuff and see what is what.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> witchyKitty, that self same snow is headed our way too! yuck!!! to add to all the rest we have had,
> 
> 
> been brain storming, having a bit of a tough time with my victim, have a couple of things in my part of my stash, need to get to the rest of my stash, and maybe into my boxes of my stuff and see what is what.


I know...it just keeps piling up! There is supposed to be sleet/icy rain falling in between this snow storm, too...which will make it just lovely, lol.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I feel for you guys in the great white areas. I must say I do not miss that stuff. Stay warm & safe.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm with Bethany---I feel for you guys. Saw the pics of Atlanta and was glad it didnt make it all the way down here. Be careful up there in that ice and snow! Made it to the thrift stores today and scored a bunch of perfect stuff for my victim (once its been creepified and spooked up ). I dont know if it was just my lucky day or what, but 4 of the 5 stores I hit had 1/2 price on everything  Whoo Hoo !!! Unfortunately my turning those goodies into Haunt worthy items is going to have to wait till Monday as my daughter wants a Zombie Head cake for her birthday on Sunday and putting that bad boy together for her will take a good day and a half. So this weekend is all about the "caking" !---I have to say, there could be worse things than being elbow deep in frosting and cake for a weekend


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> I'm with Bethany---I feel for you guys. Saw the pics of Atlanta and was glad it didnt make it all the way down here. Be careful up there in that ice and snow! Made it to the thrift stores today and scored a bunch of perfect stuff for my victim (once its been creepified and spooked up ). I dont know if it was just my lucky day or what, but 4 of the 5 stores I hit had 1/2 price on everything  Whoo Hoo !!! Unfortunately my turning those goodies into Haunt worthy items is going to have to wait till Monday as my daughter wants a Zombie Head cake for her birthday on Sunday and putting that bad boy together for her will take a good day and a half. So this weekend is all about the "caking" !---I have to say, there could be worse things than being elbow deep in frosting and cake for a weekend


Atlanta...I'd much rather have their 2 inches than our foot after foot, lol.
Half price thrift stores? Lucky!!
Post a pic of the cake when you are done! I love to decorate cakes, so I'd like to see it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim.... I am getting my hair done today. Does that count as working on your gifts? Did I mention that it will be green??


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

You're just too funny 


NOWHINING said:


> Dear Victim.... I am getting my hair done today. Does that count as working on your gifts? Did I mention that it will be green??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

witchyKitty, I was thinking the same thing, that I would take their few inches, we have so much snow, that you can hardly see by corners of roads to pull out, you need to creep out til you can see, and hope nothing is coming at you! the roads are pretty narrow cuz they don't know where to put the snow. this week alone we had like 8-9 inches, another 5-6, another 3-4 and about 1-2 last night, now we are supposed to get 3-6 or maybe more tomorrow, so, I am hoping your reaper brings you warm weather, and maybe it will be close enough to make it up to me


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My thrift store trip a few days ago was a big success, though I only went to three out of six. Two were closed because of the temperature (saw -15 at one point that morning) and just didn't have time to visit the other though I suspect it would have been closed too. I did get some supplies for my victim's gift, but no work on any projects for the last few days. Took groceries to my grandma after the shopping trip and was really worried about her, so I sent hubby home and I stayed the night and took her to Dr. yesterday. Today I was slave to my house and actually made quite a bit of progress. 

Though I haven't really had a chance to look at the picture thread, someone may or may not be receiving something soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> witchyKitty, I was thinking the same thing, that I would take their few inches, we have so much snow, that you can hardly see by corners of roads to pull out, you need to creep out til you can see, and hope nothing is coming at you! the roads are pretty narrow cuz they don't know where to put the snow. this week alone we had like 8-9 inches, another 5-6, another 3-4 and about 1-2 last night, now we are supposed to get 3-6 or maybe more tomorrow, so, I am hoping your reaper brings you warm weather, and maybe it will be close enough to make it up to me


Calling for 6-10 inches here tonight and tomorrow...maybe more, they keep changing it. Blah. Glad I picked up all my supplies for making my wonderful victim their gifts!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

what am i doing?? you will see


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

with all this snow, it's a good time to drink some hot chocolate and read this thread. lots of fun comments


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will post pictures later. =}



gatorgirl35 said:


> You're just too funny


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

right now the weather is 37 degree overcast. Tomorrow will be 56 degree and partly sunny. I will have to remember to get out of the house.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the color was suppose to be this deep emarld color but it didnt turn out the right color. may have to put a second coat or something.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it sad that in stalking my victim I re pinned things from their pintrest board that had nothing to do with Halloween. Although I did find something for you today dear victim!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...need one tiny piece of info before I can start my next project.


okay, ill answer your question so you can get my project stared, what do you need to know witchkitty?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> the color was suppose to be this deep emarld color but it didnt turn out the right color. may have to put a second coat or something.



Is this to be in honor of St Pat's Day. Or just an I feel like green, feeling.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> Booswife, I posted the link to TK421's thread on my facebook page. I could only vote once on the THis old house site.
> I just think that what he has done is AMAZING! Wish I had the talent to do that.
> 
> As for wanting to keep things made for victims, I've made crystal balls & potion boxes for some of my vicims & I have NONE!! LOL there are a few things I'm making my current victim that I am wishing I would have bought the supplies to do 2.... May have to go get things to make me one at the same time..... Always wanted a %#(&(#^*^ and didn't make myself one, now I'm making one for my victim....
> ...



So true Bethany, my niece said to me today if you love that ##*$(#%&(# so much why don't you just keep it? I said well I made it for #$(&#)(* so it wouldn't be fair to do that . I made it with my victims likes in mind so id feel bad, so she says well why don't you just make yourself one, my reply....I just don't know, haha......it just makes me so happy to make things that others will love, (well hopefully love)....

Im having drinks with my hubby this evening and the more I drink the more I want to paint, im sorry victim, haha......If it looks bad in the morning I wont send it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife02

One tequila, two tequila, three tequila floor!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Gee, I was about to head to bed and now I want a Margarita!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> So true Bethany, my niece said to me today if you love that ##*$(#%&(# so much why don't you just keep it? I said well I made it for #$(&#)(* so it wouldn't be fair to do that . I made it with my victims likes in mind so id feel bad, so she says well why don't you just make yourself one, my reply....I just don't know, haha......it just makes me so happy to make things that others will love, (well hopefully love)....
> 
> Im having drinks with my hubby this evening and the more I drink the more I want to paint, im sorry victim, haha......If it looks bad in the morning I wont send it


That's the same thing my husband said...I keep saying how much I love and want a few things I made, so he said something along the lines of, "Why don't you just keep the stuff you make instead of doing SR?" Lol, I told him I could, but that would take all the fun out of it!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

feeling green moment. lol



scareme said:


> Is this to be in honor of St Pat's Day. Or just an I feel like green, feeling.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I need to have drinks with my hubby more often, this project is looking great! Well, tonight anyway, ill let you know tomorrow if it still looks great


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Quite a list.  Have you by chance seen on pinterest where they did the faux rought iron out of TP & PT rolls they cut up?? It is awesome.


Yes, I have that pinned as well and I'd love to try it but I fear the elements would kill it outside. I'm hoping to make something functional that could probably have its place in the yard throughout the year. May make the frame out of wood, but main design will involve lots of PVC and a heat gun. 




Palladino said:


> I notice lots of fellow Reapers are hitting the thrift stores for victim gifts. My area thrift stores only have Halloween related items a month before Halloween. Do yours have haunting stuff all year round? Or are you picking up generic stuff and crafting it into H'ween items?


I've been finding lots of Halloween items at Goodwill lately but my absolute favorite thrift store only puts out items throughout October. I do pick up items to craft into Halloween as well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Our thrift stores only put actual halloween out a month before. I buy stuff then and save it if I can afford it, or buy stuff through out the year to make into halloween goodies


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a feeling that is what will happen with this reaper, with what i have in store for what i found at goodwill it will be the s#@%@!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey...where is everyone? It's been getting quieter and quieter. Everyone must be working hard on there reaper projects...either that or they are buried in snow somewhere...
Oh well, guess I'll go back to being snowed in and playing video games, lol, since I don't think the mailman will be visiting today with my order.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Went on a motorcycle ride with hubby today & out to lunch. 
Picked up a couple needed grocery items & hit the Donut King. DK has donuts the size of a dinner plate! I just got boston cream with coconut. 
need to work on some projects but having a hard time getting motivated.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been fighting Zombies---well actually one Zombie  but I finally[ got him finished!!! Here are a couple pics from start to finish---I was especially proud of his brains ;0
























QUOTE=WitchyKitty;1585789]Hey...where is everyone? It's been getting quieter and quieter. Everyone must be working hard on there reaper projects...either that or they are buried in snow somewhere...
Oh well, guess I'll go back to being snowed in and playing video games, lol, since I don't think the mailman will be visiting today with my order.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

That is AWESOME!! I couldn't do that!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hey...where is everyone? It's been getting quieter and quieter. Everyone must be working hard on there reaper projects...either that or they are buried in snow somewhere...
> Oh well, guess I'll go back to being snowed in and playing video games, lol, since I don't think the mailman will be visiting today with my order.


I lurked in the garage, hiding from that exquisite witch of mine and finishing a teaser gift for my victim, then braved the ice and snow to get it to the post office so it would ship out today. Yours is coming my victim, yours is coming.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have to admit, I am totally pooped out now! I think Im getting too old for all that standing -----or ma-a-a-ybe Im just getting lazy hehe 


Bethany said:


> That is AWESOME!! I couldn't do that!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> I have been fighting Zombies---well actually one Zombie  but I finally[ got him finished!!! Here are a couple pics from start to finish---I was especially proud of his brains ;0
> View attachment 190686
> View attachment 190687
> View attachment 190688
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great job, gatorgirl!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

w ow,,what a amazing cake!! 

I got nothing done, except to get something out to do some work on, I might do a bit tonight , at least get started on .the project


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hey...where is everyone? It's been getting quieter and quieter. Everyone must be working hard on there reaper projects...either that or they are buried in snow somewhere...
> Oh well, guess I'll go back to being snowed in and playing video games, lol, since I don't think the mailman will be visiting today with my order.


 On the way home from work last night, I stopped by a Big Lots, and an ARC thrift store. Absolute waist of time on both counts. Today I hit 2 Goodwills (it was half of Saturday) and a Savers. Again nothing suitable for my victim. On then to a Ross and TJ Maxx. Nothing again, and then I hopped into Dollar Tree. Final bust of the day. Sorry my dear victim. I need to get crafting. I did find a medium to attempt to make you something at Michaels. I never attempted this before, so, you may never see it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

gatorgirl, that cake is awesome1


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

would you mail me a vampire cake?? THAT IS COOL!



gatorgirl35 said:


> I have to admit, I am totally pooped out now! I think Im getting too old for all that standing -----or ma-a-a-ybe Im just getting lazy hehe


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, no whining, I love the two tone look of your green hair. it looks like a lot of fun. go with it for a few days, and when you tire of it, go darker. 
gatorgirl, that cake is exquisite. I think you did a marvelous job. wow! 
sounds like some gifts are on their way. goody goody. can't wait


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love that zombie cake.. so awesome..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear victim your goodie box is all packed and ready to go now humm when to send it


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Started two crafts tonight for my victim.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

working on several things for my vic. Need to get something in the mail as a teaser.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

tomorrow I am gonna dye it blue. for some reason, the green did not turn out green and Silver Lady and I are figure to add blue to correct the problem. Wish me luck.



hallorenescene said:


> okay, no whining, I love the two tone look of your green hair. it looks like a lot of fun. go with it for a few days, and when you tire of it, go darker.
> gatorgirl, that cake is exquisite. I think you did a marvelous job. wow!
> sounds like some gifts are on their way. goody goody. can't wait


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck nowhining.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

One project finished dear victim, several more to go.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

None finished, lots more to go. 

NOWHINING, Good luck. Think you may not get her results you want with the blue either. Did you bleach your hair first? This was the result of my daughter's attempt at Purple hair; she got blue. I actually loved it.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I can make props but I'm not very 'crafty' if you know what I mean. There's a difference between making and dressing a life sized prop or decorating the yard or a room and making crafts using glue guns and the like. I can make are potion bottles, crystal balls and stuff like that but nothing like some of the craft creations I see on here. Some of the crafters on here are true artists!

So it's going to be a challenge finding Halloween related items for my victim at this time of year. But no worries, victim! I have an eye for seeing Halloween potential in items that will both fit your list and enhance your haunt.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

scareme said:


> Sounds like everyone is so busy already. I was out in the yard and picked up seven sticks already. Woh hoh, my victim won't know what hit them.


I took advantage of the sunshine yesterday and picked up some sticks too, but not just any old sticks. These are special sticks to be recycled into absolute awesomeness for my absolutely awesome victim!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, do post a picture of your hair.
Bethany, that color of blue is very pretty, as is your daughter
I'm intrigued as to what the sticks haunters are gathering will be used for.
lizzy, what? sunshine? you're not from iowa


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Definitely not from Iowa!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hoping the thing I ordered comes in tomorrow. The roads are cleaned up for the most part, so it should be safe to get here now. I am itching to do more work on my victims box! Oh well, for today it will be food and football to keep me occupied! I'm not too interested in either team this year, so i hope the commercials are good, at least! 

On another note: Phil, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! You were supposed to say, "Early Spring!!"  Poor Punxsutawney Phil didn't even want to come out of his hole, they said, he was still sleepy...I guess that's a good way to predict that it's still winter, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Today is 13 years me and hubby have been married . We got married on ground hogs day so I would not forget lol 

Dear victim I think goodies will be mailed Monday whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Today is 13 years me and hubby have been married . We got married on ground hogs day so I would not forget lol
> 
> Dear victim I think goodies will be mailed Monday whoot


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Evie (granddaughter) goes home this afternoon (I've had her since Thursday  )
We had her cousin Aurora yesterday. I was excited to get to keep her because I haven't gotten to sit for her yet. After getting her here she slept all morning and I had to work in the afternoon, didn't even get to play with her 
I did get to play with her a little before my daughter took her home tho 







She is my Halloween baby, in most of her pictures her hair looks like this lol!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Anniversary to you & Hubby, Saki!!

Hallor, thank you that pic was taken in 2009. This April she will be 21!

Printersdevil, here is the pic you wanted to see. 








The pic in the Teaser thread is newer, didn't notice how the Tarot cards blended with her skirt! LOL


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Saki.Girl!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> Evie (granddaughter) goes home this afternoon (I've had her since Thursday  )
> We had her cousin Aurora yesterday. I was excited to get to keep her because I haven't gotten to sit for her yet. After getting her here she slept all morning and I had to work in the afternoon, didn't even get to play with her
> I did get to play with her a little before my daughter took her home tho
> View attachment 190812
> ...


SO Cute!! 
You can imagine my suprise when I posted my post and her pic showed!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Did it make your hair stand on end like her's? LOL! Gave me a good chuckle to imagine you reloading the page and getting her pic!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> Did it make your hair stand on end like her's? LOL! Gave me a good chuckle to imagine you reloading the page and getting her pic!


Made me giggle!! Showed hubby. hehehe What a cutie!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Today is 13 years me and hubby have been married . We got married on ground hogs day so I would not forget lol
> 
> Dear victim I think goodies will be mailed Monday whoot


Congrats Saki that is wonderful


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys 
\think we will head to beach for the day


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would LOVE to go to the beach! It was -5 this morning when I drove my son to work


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Saki!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmmm...to send a teaser, or not to send a teaser?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hope this picture shows up, this is what a beach along Lake Michigan about a half hour / 45 minutes from me, so not the place to be for a anniversary. Lake Michigan should be able to be see from the road where the drift is. while we get the snow others do, we also get lake effect, but I still love being so close to the lake,

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...109354918399.93961.93502323399&type=1&theater


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well,, it did not show up, but your can click on it, I am not so close I have that much snow, but do get some of the drifting, and of course lake effect,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We go to Lake Michigan for our anniversary sometimes...but in June, lol...don't think we would go there at this time!! Would be rather hard to tan and play in the water, I think...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sticks, I can use a wand or two. How exciting! Or a cauldron with a fire under it? Hmmm.... the possibilities to dream that are being made for me or some other lucky victim. 

I also love the blue hair. Nowhining, be sure to show us the result of yours. I think a bright red would be great right now for V Day. I would so do that, but since I sub and they don't let the kids do that I would probably be in trouble. Well, they have some weird rules about colors like that. Some wear it and it is okay and others get in trouble. I can't figure out what the rule is for it. Stupid admin!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is a lot of snow, bethene! We got a couple of inches of sleet last night and it is still falling. I know that is not much to all of you, but we are geared for triple digit heat not this stuff. In November we shut down school for 6 days due to ICE. It is not snow, just solid ice. I need to make a run to Walmart for a couple of supplies, but am sort of afraid to brave it. I bought groceries yesterday and missed a few things for crafting/redoing vic things. Plus, now that it started this 24 hours early, I think I need another gallon of milk, some soft drinks and bread. I don't want to be stuck without them. So, guess I will run now. At least the store shouldn't be too busy with the Super Bowl about to start.

Happy anniversary, Saki. Ours is Feb. 10 and I think that booswife02 has one soon, too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I also love the blue hair. I think a bright red would be great right now for V Day. I would so do that, but since I sub and they don't let the kids do that I would probably be in trouble. Well, they have some weird rules about colors like that. Some wear it and it is okay and others get in trouble. I can't figure out what the rule is for it. Stupid admin!


Funny you should mention Red for V Day..... She did that too!! This is from 2011 V day.
This was Temporary wherever it touched or when she touched it turned red. The blue was permenant but faded quickly.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My hair is always red and black love it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The beach was fantaatic And IMG i saw the colest skeletons pricey but cool 
1600 for this one 


















and had to stop here 










was in the 50 today at coast here is the oregon coast


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

few more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Funny you should mention Red for V Day..... She did that too!! This is from 2011 V day.
> This was Temporary wherever it touched or when she touched it turned red. The blue was permenant but faded quickly.
> View attachment 190829


love it red is wicked


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, I love the red. she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those skellies are gorgeous!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> hope this picture shows up, this is what a beach along Lake Michigan about a half hour / 45 minutes from me, so not the place to be for a anniversary. Lake Michigan should be able to be see from the road where the drift is. while we get the snow others do, we also get lake effect, but I still love being so close to the lake,
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...109354918399.93961.93502323399&type=1&theater


OMG that is crazy i drove over our mt pass and there was no snow dang


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

packages ready to go


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

All the grands have gone home and tomorrow I start crafting in earnest. I've got a list about a mile long of things that I could make for my victim lol!
I've got something almost finished that could be a teaser.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> packages ready to go


Maybe they are for me??
Love those skellies...the first one is my fave, I love her dress, especially the bottom of it.
Love everyone's colored hair. I have dyed my hair with purple streaks a few times before.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally got to the store to get some stuff so I could get started. I have 4 days off so I plan on getting some stuff done. Only made it to the dollar tree closest to me. Its the smallest one. But I did find a few things.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

saki, two HUGE boxes! Wow! Maybe they are headed my way!!! 


I hope to mail by the end of the week. I have a lot to do though. Thankfully, I don't work tomorrow. We have ice and they have cancelled school due to the bus routes being too risky. So, I will work all day on this until time for physical therapy.

Saki, I love all the red glass behind the boxes. It is beautiful. I have a set of red glasses that I LOVE. I need to get them out to use for Valentines Day or out anniversary.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Now, now witchyKitty, I just know that those are for me! lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> None finished, lots more to go.
> 
> LOL. I have two partially finished crafts for my victim.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Palladino said:


> I can make props but I'm not very 'crafty' if you know what I mean. There's a difference between making and dressing a life sized prop or decorating the yard or a room and making crafts using glue guns and the like. I can make are potion bottles, crystal balls and stuff like that but nothing like some of the craft creations I see on here. Some of the crafters on here are true artists!
> 
> So it's going to be a challenge finding Halloween related items for my victim at this time of year. But no worries, victim! I have an eye for seeing Halloween potential in items that will both fit your list and enhance your haunt.


I'm sure I'll love whatever you make me. And, I'll take props too!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> On another note: Phil, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! You were supposed to say, "Early Spring!!"  Poor Punxsutawney Phil didn't even want to come out of his hole, they said, he was still sleepy...I guess that's a good way to predict that it's still winter, lol.











Phil stew!! Sorry


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> few more


OMG, that is fabulous. Happy Anniversary Saki.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> View attachment 190849
> 
> 
> Phil stew!! Sorry


Nooooooooooooooo!! Phil is too cute to be stew...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did a small amount of painting tonight, but while on pinterest came up with a fabulous idea!! whew , was getting a bit worried,,, I think this will be good!!!!!(fingers crossed!)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got my hair blue. Just give me a couple of days to post the pic.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!! Phil is too cute to be stew...


That he is. I would never make stew out of him. I just have a warped sense of humor, that's all.  Okay, let's see by age, who gets it??


----------



## Kilted Candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> View attachment 190849
> 
> 
> Phil stew!! Sorry


So what to do with the weather reporters who get it wrong everyday...

Jim


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> lizzy, what? sunshine? you're not from iowa


Well, the sunshine appeared on Saturday with temperatures in the 50s. Depending on what part of our yard you were in, you may have seen snow, grass, mud or ice. More snow today though.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

K guys. Seems I've been gone forever, my internet was down. I got reaped and couldn't tell u guys about it. Ughh....I'm calm now. I got to post pics  I gotta catch up on like 10 pages. I'll be back.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Palladino your in luck. I love props! No need for crafts. If you're a prop builder build props  your victim will be over the moon! You worry to much. It'll be great.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhh Happy 13 years Saki! This year will be awesome. 13 is a lucky number you know


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Ahhh Happy 13 years Saki! This year will be awesome. 13 is a lucky number you know


thank you  
and I so agree 13 is a lucky number for sure I even have a skull with a 13 on it tattooed on my face which I also did on Friday the 13


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Working on things...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sorry victim did not work on anything all weekend or today Aiden got sick saturday, Gabriel was yesterday and they gave it to me, so I was out today.. latter this week I will have completed more.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We had snow and ice last night and this morning, so I stayed in all day and worked on some projects. I finished several small ones and am working on another. I may not be crafty, but at least I am able to modify and change things to work. Ha Ha! I have several other things started and need to get moving.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

MWK, I hope you and your boys are feeling better, quite a few people out sick at work, lots of stuff going around

I actually got something at a local dollar store that carries cool very different stuff, this is perfect for my victim. Now to decide what exactly to make with it!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Working on things...


I worked on things today for my victim.  Also made a few skutterflies. Now to remember who I was sending those to..... 



moonwitchkitty said:


> sorry victim did not work on anything all weekend or today Aiden got sick saturday, Gabriel was yesterday and they gave it to me, so I was out today.. latter this week I will have completed more.


Hope you and the boys are better QUICKLY!! 



printersdevil said:


> We had snow and ice last night and this morning, so I stayed in all day and worked on some projects. I finished several small ones and am working on another. I may not be crafty, but at least I am able to modify and change things to work. Ha Ha! I have several other things started and need to get moving.


We hit 84 today last I checked the weather. Went grocery shopping then worked on some things. Supposed to be in the 80's the next few days. i'll turn on the fans & try to blow some up north.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy anniversary saki. the beach saki. oh what the heck, happy anniversary anyway 
mummy, I love her hair. many spend hours trying to get their hair to stand like that. she is a natural. what a cutie. 
mummy, it was -5 when I took my grandkids to school this morning
witchy kitty, send the teaser. victim, when you get it share a picture
printer, I would rather travel on snow any day than to travel on ice. that is scary
Bethany, your daughter looks great in both colors
saki, I love those skelly's. their clothes are so cool
saki, I love the pictures on your packages. oh, I wish you were my reaper again


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'll eat some phil stew. darn groundhog shouldn't have been so ornery. 
bethene, what, you haven't shared your idea with me. I'm hurt.
okay no whining, we want pics on the 5th.
cute I'm the goddess. so who does get it?
saki, have you ever posted your pic of your tattoo in the tattoo thread?
bethene, you're killing me. need to know your idea
Bethany, that would be very nice. we will love the warm weather


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I wanted to share something personal because I feel like you are part of an extended family of mine. My brother-in-law passed early this morning and it has been a very hard day. I stayed busy all day and I think it is just now hitting me. He was more like a brother to me after all these years. He was only 69 and way too young to be gone.


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

I know I am fairly knew to the family, but blessings to you and yours]


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil...I am so, truly sorry. I am sending so many hugs to you...and my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I am working on 3 more items they were a must . Wanted ti finish to night but mr migraine seems to have other idea.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> happy anniversary saki. the beach saki. oh what the heck, happy anniversary anyway
> mummy, I love her hair. many spend hours trying to get their hair to stand like that. she is a natural. what a cutie.
> mummy, it was -5 when I took my grandkids to school this morning
> witchy kitty, send the teaser. victim, when you get it share a picture
> ...


hallor, there wasn't a color she did her hair that it didn't look good. My FAVORITE was the Black & Blonde.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I wanted to share something personal because I feel like you are part of an extended family of mine. My brother-in-law passed early this morning and it has been a very hard day. I stayed busy all day and I think it is just now hitting me. He was more like a brother to me after all these years. He was only 69 and way too young to be gone.


Sorry for your loss. Keeping you & your family in my thoughts & prayers. ((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I wanted to share something personal because I feel like you are part of an extended family of mine. My brother-in-law passed early this morning and it has been a very hard day. I stayed busy all day and I think it is just now hitting me. He was more like a brother to me after all these years. He was only 69 and way too young to be gone.


Big hugs i am. So sorry


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, very sorry to hear about your loss. blessings to you and all your family
Bethany, she looks pretty in that color too. I think my fave was the blue. awesome kitty 
years ago I colored my hair eggplant. I really liked that color.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Printers Devil, I am so sorry for your loss, hugs to you,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> printer, very sorry to hear about your loss. blessings to you and all your family
> Bethany, she looks pretty in that color too. I think my fave was the blue. awesome kitty
> years ago I colored my hair eggplant. I really liked that color.


That is my ragdoll cat Smokey. I did my hair burgandy once, loved it. She also looks good in burgandy too. Funny i don't know what color her hair is now. Was actually black when we were home in July.....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I wanted to share something personal because I feel like you are part of an extended family of mine. My brother-in-law passed early this morning and it has been a very hard day. I stayed busy all day and I think it is just now hitting me. He was more like a brother to me after all these years. He was only 69 and way too young to be gone.


Printersdevil, my condolences! I am so sorry for the loss to you and your family. The only advice I can give is to remember to take care of yourself and each other right now.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you all. 

It was one of those things that we knew was coming, but that doesn't make it easier. He was so young and had been in a nursing home for 3 years and was sick the year and a half before that. It was so sad to watch him waste away. The thing that gave us a smile this morning was the fact that he watched all of the Super Bowl and even joked with the nurses throughout it.

It will be a long hard next too many days. He is being cremated and due to weather they have set the memorial service for Saturday, Feb. 15. That is so far away, but they are hoping that our sister will be able to come from up north by then. I know that my sister will be a basket case by then.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil, many more hugs.
Bethany, your ragdoll is a doll


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Printersdevil, try to take care of yourself and your sister. I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Printersdevil, I forgot I have a witch that rides a broom!! She says stuff & her eyes light up. I wish she could be stood up and lose the broom. 








I'm sure gonna miss that fireplace.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim I should beable to finish up those goodies tonight whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool witch by the way


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> It was one of those things that we knew was coming, but that doesn't make it easier. He was so young and had been in a nursing home for 3 years and was sick the year and a half before that. It was so sad to watch him waste away. The thing that gave us a smile this morning was the fact that he watched all of the Super Bowl and even joked with the nurses throughout it.
> 
> It will be a long hard next too many days. He is being cremated and due to weather they have set the memorial service for Saturday, Feb. 15. That is so far away, but they are hoping that our sister will be able to come from up north by then. I know that my sister will be a basket case by then.


Im so sorry for your loss PrintersDevil, these things are never easy. Take care of yourself and your sister, ill be thinking of you........message me if youd like to talk about anything at all


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Today is 13 years me and hubby have been married . We got married on ground hogs day so I would not forget lol


Happy belated anniversary Saki! Looks like you had an enjoyable day.  We'll be celebrating 10 years in a few months.



moonwitchkitty said:


> sorry victim did not work on anything all weekend or today Aiden got sick saturday, Gabriel was yesterday and they gave it to me, so I was out today.. latter this week I will have completed more.


Hope you're feeling better today.  



printersdevil said:


> I wanted to share something personal because I feel like you are part of an extended family of mine. My brother-in-law passed early this morning and it has been a very hard day. I stayed busy all day and I think it is just now hitting me. He was more like a brother to me after all these years. He was only 69 and way too young to be gone.


So sorry.  I wish I could say or do something to make it all better. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim I am working on 3 more items they were a must . Wanted ti finish to night but mr migraine seems to have other idea.


Yuck Saki, I hate migraines! Its just misery!! Im sorry


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim, 

I've been slacking for the last few days as I have my supplies strung between two houses and never seem to have what I need at the right place. I did however find something last night in my thrift store stash that will be repurposed just for you.  Hubby and I decided that since Wednesday is his short day, it will be our official hit-the-thrift-store day. So, I may find yet another treasure for you as well!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Yuck Saki, I hate migraines! Its just misery!! Im sorry


I've been REALLY lucky. I don't get them. I deal with sinus problems. I did get something long ago that put me in bed for 3 days & i couldn't be in the light & it felt like my head was going to explode. Don't know what it was & it never happened again. Thankful for that!

Feel better SAKI!! Hey where did you find the pic you posted on FB for you Anniversary? The winged heart. Would love to print & frame that to hang in our bedroom. Bought a 12 X 12 frame.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I've been REALLY lucky. I don't get them. I deal with sinus problems. I did get something long ago that put me in bed for 3 days & i couldn't be in the light & it felt like my head was going to explode. Don't know what it was & it never happened again. Thankful for that!


I had something similar when I was 14. Extreme sensitivity to light, headaches and my neck was so stiff I could barely move it. We went to a small town doctor who was just baffled. About a week after it cleared up, he called my Mom and said he felt I'd been suffering from bacterial meningitis. Never happened again and hopefully never will.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My Mad Scientist, so far.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

aww thanks guys head seems to be better took some head ake pm lasting now just trying to wake up Lol

I found the heart on the web and for life of me can not remember where but here you go should beable to save it from here.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got to say that I will def. be asking my local friends with COSTCO memberships to snag me a couple of their skeletons this year. I want FULLY Posable ones. These will do, but I really want my mad scientist to stand in the kitchen.

Just thought, may turn my Butler into a mad scientist............


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, I love your witch on the broom. I have the perfect place for her to fly. LOL 

Where did you find her?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Bethany, I love your witch on the broom. I have the perfect place for her to fly. LOL
> 
> Where did you find her?


Got her at Kroger a couple years ago after Halloween when I worked there. This year she will bet a REAL broom.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, our Kroger has never carried anything like that! She is lovely.

There are a couple of the small hanging ones on ebay right now. One of them rides a broom, but I already have it and it is smaller.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, our Kroger has never carried anything like that! She is lovely.
> 
> There are a couple of the small hanging ones on ebay right now. One of them rides a broom, but I already have it and it is smaller.


I think I paid 40 for her at markdown


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

printersdevil, So sorry to hear about your loss. It is very hard. Please take care.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I can not wait to get home I thought of more stuff to make you


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Printersdevil, just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss. Its always hard when you lose someone, even when it's not sudden. My thoughts are whith you.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

I need alittle input from all my"peeps" out there. I scored this awesome spice rack and am Halloweening it up. The spices in it look like the thing has been around forever, and the tops have this really cool stamped tin stuff over the actually twist tops (I can just see alittle of the twist top on one of them, and to be honest, its not nearly as interesting (seem to be bright red) as the tin. Im leaning toward just leaving the old spices in the bottles and putting different lables on them like I did with the top three, instead of opening them and trying to put creepy Halloween stuff in them. What do you all think??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> I need alittle input from all my"peeps" out there. I scored this awesome spice rack and am Halloweening it up. The spices in it look like the thing has been around forever, and the tops have this really cool stamped tin stuff over the actually twist tops (I can just see alittle of the twist top on one of them, and to be honest, its not nearly as interesting (seem to be bright red) as the tin. Im leaning toward just leaving the old spices in the bottles and putting different lables on them like I did with the top three, instead of opening them and trying to put creepy Halloween stuff in them. What do you all think??
> View attachment 190983


Love those! I love bottles when they have actual, natural herbs and ingredients in them. I have been wanting to get a cute little rack that will fit on my counter for some natural "witchy" herbs, lol. The bottles have a neat shape, too.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss printersdevil! Even when you know it's going to happen, it's still very tough to go through. Just know our thoughts are with you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> I need alittle input from all my"peeps" out there. I scored this awesome spice rack and am Halloweening it up. The spices in it look like the thing has been around forever, and the tops have this really cool stamped tin stuff over the actually twist tops (I can just see alittle of the twist top on one of them, and to be honest, its not nearly as interesting (seem to be bright red) as the tin. Im leaning toward just leaving the old spices in the bottles and putting different lables on them like I did with the top three, instead of opening them and trying to put creepy Halloween stuff in them. What do you all think??
> View attachment 190983


OMG Love this you could so turn this way cool add witch ingredient labels , you could wrap the top of bottles with like twine or colored string add charms and yet still see the cool tops. you could also if wanted add some paint to the holder if wanted to add a little to it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would leave the spice in them. Make your labels to reflect the names of herbs that a witch might use. Carraway seeds, fennel, etc.

I found a large framed picture at Goodwill that has a lot of spices and herbs pictures an labeled. I got it for Halloween for my kitchen. I even picked up some of the pickled pepper, onions in cool shaped jars that I use in my pass through window. I used them last year and they were all oohing and awhing about them and asking what I was conjuring up. I will add labels this year. 

I love the tie on ones on your spice racks. Would you share a template that could be customized? I have more trouble getting them small.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I would leave the spice in them. Make your labels to reflect the names of herbs that a witch might use. Carraway seeds, fennel, etc.


I agree...Though I like fun Halloween potion bottles and jars, I also really like bottles and jars with real items and true labels on them that would work in my witch's kitchen!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Saki.Girl....Happy Late Anni!
PrinterDevil.... Hugs and slobbers. I am soo sorry.

Now, my hair..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I like the blue, NOWHINING...but then again, my fave color is blue, so of course I like it! It looks good.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

printersdevil, sending big hugs and keeping your family in my thoughts.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Not feeling well at all today...people need to get some teasers and gifts so they can hop on over to the picture thread and post them to help me take my mind off of feeling crummy. 
Hmmmm, victim...when will you receive your reaping?? When will I send it? Maybe I already sent it...or, maybe, it's not even finished yet?? Only time will tell, dear victim...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You ware blue well love it 
I only dyed my hair blue one time it was soppose to be purple I was very shocked let's just say I don't ware blue well at all lol 


NOWHINING said:


> Saki.Girl....Happy Late Anni!
> PrinterDevil.... Hugs and slobbers. I am soo sorry.
> 
> Now, my hair..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Feel better soon .



WitchyKitty said:


> Not feeling well at all today...people need to get some teasers and gifts so they can hop on over to the picture thread and post them to help me take my mind off of feeling crummy.
> Hmmmm, victim...when will you receive your reaping?? When will I send it? Maybe I already sent it...or, maybe, it's not even finished yet?? Only time will tell, dear victim...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am surprise everyone is liking it. It has been a good while since I have done something like this. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Waiting for glue to dry so I can touch up some of the paint....hope you will like the modifications...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I wanted to share something personal because I feel like you are part of an extended family of mine. My brother-in-law passed early this morning and it has been a very hard day. I stayed busy all day and I think it is just now hitting me. He was more like a brother to me after all these years. He was only 69 and way too young to be gone.


Hugs hugs and more hugs! Prayers your way. And more hugs!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim, I had lots of luck thrift store shopping with my Mommy! I got too many goodies over the course of 3 shopping trips. Now to take inventory of everything and decide what is actually worthy of my awesome victim and to plan and scheme some more. Then I am going to make a trip to Michaels for supplies so I can get crafty! Don't know if I'll be able to stop and send a teaser or if I'll just ship sooner than I planned! Once I start I tend to go crazy!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

And with that I'm finally caught up. Oh and Happy Anniversary Saki! And MWK hope you all feel better soon! River and I have the sinus yuck too. Not fun!

I had a great visit with my mom! She made curtains for our new house! Feels so much more like home now!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

nowhining, I like it! I also love that heart necklace that you are wearing.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you again all of you! It really helps having support--even in a virtual world.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Had to share Smokey in his Brass bed. 








My take on Van Helsing's Guide to Vampires


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nowhineing, Blue looks good on you!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, she is a cool witch. she looks awesome on the broom. I take it she is hard to display that way?
Bethany, cool lab dr. 
saki, migranes are awful. glad you're feeling better. and love the heart
gatorgirl, what you have and are doing to that spice rack is very cool
hope you feel better soon witchykitty.
nowhining, I actually like the blue on you way better than the green. it softens your face. makes you look younger even. good color and choice of blue
so I went shopping today. I got a few things for my cat. my daughter says I spoil my cat. I love your cat bed Bethany.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya finished 3 more items to night whoot feeling great


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sak.Girl, you need to rest! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Sak.Girl, you need to rest! Take care of yourself.


All done for night got in a mini work out now relaxing in bed with some sleepy time tea


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I think tea is good for you saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready to rock the day whoot what goodies can I brain storm up today


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki, that is why you have migraines, your head is so full of creativity that it just cant take it! haha..... If you weren't so creative and didn't have so many ideas you wouldn't have migraines


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought I was finished Dear Victim but I made the mistake of getting on pinterest and got another idea  I actually used a sewing machine! and another hint, one of the projects has about 100 stick pins in it......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki, that is why you have migraines, your head is so full of creativity that it just cant take it! haha..... If you weren't so creative and didn't have so many ideas you wouldn't have migraines


LOL omg I wish that was why it was more like don't ever play with a 140lb dog on your hands and knees and have them head butt you at full speed LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I thought I was finished Dear Victim but I made the mistake of getting on pinterest and got another idea  I actually used a sewing machine! and another hint, one of the projects has about 100 stick pins in it......


ohh I can not wait to have your victim show us this sounds cool


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Feeling better We caught the Virus that is going around right now, that has over 600 kids out. Not fun sick all weekend. only supposed to be a 24 hour virus they dont take into account the recovery time. whew, Bleached the house down last night..
May try to make something tonight.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> booswife02 said:
> 
> 
> > Saki, that is why you have migraines, your head is so full of creativity that it just cant take it! haha..... If you weren't so creative and didn't have so many ideas you wouldn't have migraines
> ...


Oh my! Hope you have a hard head. That had to hurt! I always have bad luck of tickling the kids and getting head butt in the face by the squirming. Hope your headache is better today!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

This head cold is kicking my butt and my youngest has it too. We are snuggling on the couch watching toons. But what I need to do is work on my victims items and my vampire valentines. Hubby works overtime tonight so I don't have to cook a big meal so I might get some stuff done later. But don't fret Victim! I am still on Pinterest researching. I have so many ideas!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Oh my! Hope you have a hard head. That had to hurt! I always have bad luck of tickling the kids and getting head butt in the face by the squirming. Hope your headache is better today!


lets just say I have had migraines for 7 years the dog won. they are not as bad as they use to be was a migraine for 20 days out of a month in a row. Now I just get them every few months.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Still feeling miserable. Have no energy to do anything at all...though I need to get up and get stuff done. Yet again, we have gotten lots more snow last night and this morning. Reaper, if you have sent me anything, I have no idea when I will get it. With this constant bad weather and road conditions, I feel like I barely get mail anymore. By the time they get stuff cleared up, it snows again! We have more snow forecast for Saturday, too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

WitchyKitty, I sure hope you feel better, as well as all you others that are under the weather. Sounds like a lot of things going around. 
We got 4 inches again too, were only supposed to get a couple. And it is still coming down. And we are supposed to get the weekend snow too as far as I know. Ugh. Enough!! 
I need to get busy working on my gifts. Not sure why but I woke up as tired as when I went to bed. So hopefully I get more ambition than I have right now. Just brewed some coffee so hopefully that helps


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OH I was productive last night & this morning. I REALLY need to buy for making 2 of things I'm making for the first time..... Will I ever learn. SIGH
I am sending my victim that they don't even know they want!!  SO I have 4 projects started & more to do. LOTS of elements to some of them.....

Everyone fell better!! Get out the Lysol!! If you are my reaper & sick, Please please spray inside the box with lysol. Hubby has a compromised immune system & I don't want him sick. If I get sick, he'll get sick.  Don't mean to be a germ phob, but I hear the virus that is going around can live on surfaces for days!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> WitchyKitty, I sure hope you feel better, as well as all you others that are under the weather. Sounds like a lot of things going around.
> We got 4 inches again too, were only supposed to get a couple. And it is still coming down. And we are supposed to get the weekend snow too as far as I know. Ugh. Enough!!
> I need to get busy working on my gifts. Not sure why but I woke up as tired as when I went to bed. So hopefully I get more ambition than I have right now. Just brewed some coffee so hopefully that helps


Thanks, bethene!
I just got done shoveling the garage from out of the snow, the porches, walkways and the bottom of the driveway. I had no choice, we were just buried and no one would be able to get in or out in their cars for work. The snow plows keep making giant piles in front of our driveways!! The snowblower can't get through that easily, so I always have to shovel it out by hand. My husband and mom will just have to drive through the snow on the driveway when they get home, until someone can snowblow it, because I am out of energy and feel like I may die, lol. I did what I could! 

(I DID, however, make a nice little pathway for any mail or delivery people who have any reason to show up at any time in the future...  )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh bethene you need to clear out your pm box to I can pm you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

At least you got the important area's shoveled! 
We are now supposed to get lake effect over night, 1-3 more. Not much on the weekend yet.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Saki, got it cleared out, not sure how I got so many so fast, had quite a few left before the limit, so, now am good for a long time!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Someone in Colorado Has been busy I think I was reaped? The king and I always open our boxes together so I must sit and stare at it until he gets home from work. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok guys so excited I just booked my vacation to Disneyland for Oct that means haunted mansion done up nightmare before christmas and will be hitting knots berry farm fright night whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok guys so excited I just booked my vacation to Disneyland for Oct that means haunted mansion done up nightmare before christmas and will be hitting knots berry farm fright night whoot


That sounds like a blast!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok guys so excited I just booked my vacation to Disneyland for Oct that means haunted mansion done up nightmare before christmas and will be hitting knots berry farm fright night whoot


Omg.. that sounds like so much fun! I've always wanted to go... someday I will


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> beautifulnightmare said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my! Hope you have a hard head. That had to hurt! I always have bad luck of tickling the kids and getting head butt in the face by the squirming. Hope your headache is better today!
> ...


Migraines are horrid. Glad they are getting fewer. I guess with all kids and fur babies, sometimes we just forget how big they are getting- cause they'll always be our babies!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh wow saki! That is my next dream trip! It will have wait. But I did get to go to KingsIsland and Busch Gardens for Halloween time. I love seeing the parks all haunted up!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Since I had to pickup the preschooler I went and got paint, and spray paint, and foam. Wonder what I'm making... I've got 4 projects getting ready to start. Can't wait!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guy I am so excited now even more reason to be excited for oct haha


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Been a busy little reaper. Had to stop and give monsters a bath. Hoping I can get back at it when they go to bed!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

OK my Reaper is amazing I will post pictures later tonight but omg a box full of fun only problem is I don't know who its from. One of the tags said more to come. Thank you so much so does that mean I was teased twice? first the cool spider necklace and now this box that was big enough to be my actual reap. Secret person you have been to kind already! words can not express how happy I am.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok guys so excited I just booked my vacation to Disneyland for Oct that means haunted mansion done up nightmare before christmas and will be hitting knots berry farm fright night whoot


Super cool!! I was at Disneyland & Knotts Berry Farm in '78. Not at Halloween though. :/ Hope to make it to DisneyWorld for Halloween this year &/or Busch Gardens.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see what you got,,!

Got a bit more painting done today, and got out a few more supplies, so a work in progress!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OH Oh OH I so want to show what I've made so far!! I am suprising myself!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Super cool!! I was at Disneyland & Knotts Berry Farm in '78. Not at Halloween though. :/ Hope to make it to DisneyWorld for Halloween this year &/or Busch Gardens.


Ya I have been before but hubby never has can not wait whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> OK my Reaper is amazing I will post pictures later tonight but omg a box full of fun only problem is I don't know who its from. One of the tags said more to come. Thank you so much so does that mean I was teased twice? first the cool spider necklace and now this box that was big enough to be my actual reap. Secret person you have been to kind already! words can not express how happy I am.



Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Glue dry. Waiting for paint to dry now. And I didn't just use black paint this time around, LOL.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki, be extra careful with those headbutts. We don’t want your creativity stifled. I am so envious of your trip!
Witchy kitty, take care and don’t overdo it. 
bethene, sorry that you are still getting snow. I would love some down here.
Bethany, that is a great idea to spray the packages. We don’t want to be spreading anything except Halloween love. 
Pumpkin Queen, I am so excited to hear you were reaped. Can’t wait for the photos.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Not to worry, no germs will be in my victim's box. There will only be gifts inside.............and maybe some cat fur...


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok guys so excited I just booked my vacation to Disneyland for Oct that means haunted mansion done up nightmare before christmas and will be hitting knots berry farm fright night whoot


That sounds awesome Saki!! My husband and I are hoping to go to Disneyland either this Fall or next!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

We go to Disneyland in October every year. The best time to go! Have an amazing time Saki.

In other news I just sealed up my Reaper package! It'll go out Friday morning.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Should finish up my reaper gifts to send to victim by Monday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Your guys cold weather has hit here may get snow tonight or this weekend I hope we do.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I can't wait for MY package Zombiesmash! I just know it is for me. LOL


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My dearest victim,

Finding a few little tidbits to add to your package and a few more ideas to get started on. Thrift store trip yesterday produced a few more pieces for various projects and while your package will not be arriving in time for Valentine's Day, I do hope you will be happy with the contents.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll post a teaser here too


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dear victim, I am moving very slow, but I am always plotting, you won't be forgotten!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

if the snow continues, Yes SNOW in TEXAS suprised me too. I may have all day tomorrow to plot your reaping dear Victim, hope you love what i send


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

bethene said:


> Dear victim, I am moving very slow, but I am always plotting, you won't be forgotten!!


I'm having the same problem Bethene. Been having to work the last several days and just can't seem to get started on stuff during the day. I've got supplies and stuff together just need to have time to get it going


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sitting here at work watching it snow and know it is going to take for ever to get home cause people here freak out on snow ugh I car pool or I would leave now and work from home damn LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> sitting here at work watching it snow and know it is going to take for ever to get home cause people here freak out on snow ugh I car pool or I would leave now and work from home damn LOL


Drive careful!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got the planning and layout done for one project and now I've got to head to work. The shopping trip that I was planning for Saturday fell thru. 
My son was supposed to be going to Ames to play in the Cyclone Honor band but he ended up with bronchitis, so no trip to Ames


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stopped by an antiques store today to make sure there was nothing there that my victim had to have and I found something for someone else! Ill just send it as a pay it forward gift


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw, poor kid, hope he gets better soon,! 

I found some thing at a thrift store for my victim. Just a small thing to be part of something else. Still working out the bugs on one of the projects I am making. But things are coming together nicely


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got one project completed last night. And it came out better than I had hoped! I am still working on my other projects. I had hoped to ship by Saturday before another winter storm hits Saturday night, but I doubt it I will. I am sorry Victim but I can't rush glue and paint drying! I will ship before the deadline! Promise!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Only took me 3 hours to get home which is normaly 30 min lol i am working from home friday LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my son and my baby girl


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad you made it home safe Saki! And cute pic!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, you made me laugh with your saki comment. and 100 stick pins huh, maybe a wreath?
ohh saki, that hurts
oh, that is auful moonwitch. glad you are feeling better
beautifulnightmare, not you too. hugs
and witchykitty too. oh my. more hugs
bethene, don't you get sick. geesh, you all need to take it easy. and bethie, we have way to much snow, but some how I think yours doubles ours


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkinqueen, we wait together.
saki, that would be so fun to hit up knots berry and Disney land in oct. you are so lucky. have lots of fun, and do tell us about it.
Bethany, it looks like a hand holding a glass.
mummyof5, you from iowa? hope your son feels better soon
saki, I've been there. took me 2 hours the other day to go 20 miles. glad you made it safe. well, it looks like someone is enjoying the snow


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The king has been helping with one of your projects dear victim....Its on our counter waiting for the next step.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya me to most people don't know how to drive in snow here lol glad we did too


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> my son and my baby girl


Ahhhh Saki, looks like fun!!! Glad you are taking a break it'll be more fun if you're rested and feel good. 

Everyone seems to be under the weather. I hope you all feel better soon. Have some tea it does wonders.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> booswife, you made me laugh with your saki comment. and 100 stick pins huh, maybe a wreath?
> ohh saki, that hurts
> oh, that is auful moonwitch. glad you are feeling better
> beautifulnightmare, not you too. hugs
> ...



That's it! I'm convinced you're clairvoyant Hallo or maybe u have a spy cam in my house


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, I picked up something the other day. Saturday I am hoping to get out again. And Hopefully start crafting. I got stranded in Lansing (about an hour or so away) because we had yet another, winter storm so my crafts were put on hold.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

haha booswife. just a lucky guess I guess. no spy cameras, clairvoyant sounds fun, I wish I were.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Working from home today. Easy to brain storm ideas when you can see your stuff


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, it looks like a hand holding a glass.


Well you'll be suprised!! LOL



hallorenescene said:


> haha booswife. just a lucky guess I guess. no spy cameras, clairvoyant sounds fun, I wish I were.


I can assure you you are not clairvoyant.  LOL don't know about spy cameras. 

Off subject, I am 2 wks with going around with Sears to come and take back the dishwasher. It started as wanting it replaces, WAY past that now, just want it removed. Their service/customer care/solutions is a big Joke. No one can get anything right. Today I will make my 2nd trip back to the store, maybe WITH the dishwasher....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i just thought of the coolest idea to make you dear victim which i think you will love still waiting for something i ordered for you to come so this will keep me busy while i wait


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

bethene said:


> Aw, poor kid, hope he gets better soon,!
> 
> I found some thing at a thrift store for my victim. Just a small thing to be part of something else. Still working out the bugs on one of the projects I am making. But things are coming together nicely


He's on the mend, he's just very disappointed that he's missing the honor band. I've got 2 whole days to work on stuff now before I have to work again so here I go!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

teaser time


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Waiting for something to dry and then back to crafting


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well............hubby had to disconnect the dishwasher & we loaded it in the truck & took it back to Sears. 
Then I get an email that they will be "delivering" my dishwasher on Monday.  (supposed to be for pick up only) But no they're not, it is gone & the RV park we used to live in is having their Garage Sales on Mon & Tuesday.  That is where I'll be. Now I have to go shopping for a new dishwasher.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Well............hubby had to disconnect the dishwasher & we loaded it in the truck & took it back to Sears.
> Then I get an email that they will be "delivering" my dishwasher on Monday.  (supposed to be for pick up only) But no they're not, it is gone & the RV park we used to live in is having their Garage Sales on Mon & Tuesday.  That is where I'll be. Now I have to go shopping for a new dishwasher.


dang that has been crazy for you hope the next one works perfect


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> teaser time


That looks like Poe so I hope it's mine!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got bit done on one of the smaller projects,,glue sticks,, got some, now need to get back working, 
also need to go to the basement and dig something out to create my brilliant idea!  
also need continue to work on the painting projects , hoping they turn out like I see them in my head.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like we are all having fun with this Winter Reaper. It is nice to have something to do besides complain about the weather.

Saki, I love Poe, too. I don't have it on my list since I don't do anything at Halloween with Poe, but love his work, especially "The Raven"


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> Saki.Girl said:
> 
> 
> > teaser time
> ...


Nope...I think it's mine! Lol!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Experimenting with a project while I'm waiting on another one


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teaser


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was feeling pretty good about the things I did for my victim and then I see this. I need to stick to buying things in stores.

LOVE IT, SAKI


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

That is my VDAY gifts for the hubby a few years ago. 



printersdevil said:


> nowhining, I like it! I also love that heart necklace that you are wearing.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure I'm happy with the supplies that I have to make something, they'll work but not quite what I was looking for. Might need to go in search of the actual item tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no Bethany, no spy cameras. no clairvoyance, just wholesome little ole me. 
I know what it is saki. I love it and so will your victim. now your second item is a witches shoe, and a sign or shelf? I'm loving what I'm seeing even it I'm not quite sure about it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you know its one those days when you are eating coke and rum float...... 

Dear Darling Victim, I manage to get the Bloody Valentine cards out of the way and I just need to mail them. BUTTTTTTTT, I also manage to get a few of your project done as well. You are almost done baby. I am sorry I will not be sending out a teaser. You understand. 

With love,
ME


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

with love you. nowhining, you are so sweet.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Reaper package is on its way! I sent it out after work yesterday.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 191140
> 
> 
> Another teaser


Oooo interesting. Witches and Poe. A girl can only hope right Saki 

I've been done with my reap twice now and made three more things! I should just mail it huh. The longer I don't send it the more ideas I have. I think you will be happy Victim.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I was feeling pretty good about the things I did for my victim and then I see this. I need to stick to buying things in stores.
> 
> LOVE IT, SAKI


Printer you worry to much. What you did will be awesome. I do store bought repurposed and homemade so no worries. You can't go wrong with gifts from the heart. They are bought or made with you in mind. It's awesome knowing someone cares enough to try to get u what you would like if you make it yourself or buy it doesn't matter. Just smile. Don't worry your victim will be thankful. Were just that kind of people. Again. Why I love HF!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

why thank you. 



hallorenescene said:


> with love you. nowhining, you are so sweet.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 191140
> 
> 
> Another teaser


Saki you are amazing! I can't wait to see the entire item, I am humbled by your creativity. I hope your victim posts really good pictures of it. Love the teaser photos!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Zombiesmash, thanks for letting me know that MY package is on the way. I am waiting and anticipating it. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Booswife02. I know that the people here are the greatest and we all do our best, which is enough because of our love of Halloween, NOTHING in the realm of Halloween is not good enough. I just get frustrated at my lack of artistic ability! Ha. Then, when I think I am through I start questioning if it is enough. It is a good thing that we have a time limit or we would all be renting a UPS truck for special delivery!

By the way, I am still waiting on YOU to mail me my package. I just know it is for ME! lol Or maybe MINE is the one that Zombiesmash just mailed, or the witches boot one from Saki. Well, since I can't have them all, I am so happy just knowing that I signed up for this Reap and WILLL be getting ONE of THEM!!!!!

I sat out all of the others last year and am so ready to receive some goodies.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Printer you worry to much. What you did will be awesome. I do store bought repurposed and homemade so no worries. You can't go wrong with gifts from the heart. They are bought or made with you in mind. It's awesome knowing someone cares enough to try to get u what you would like if you make it yourself or buy it doesn't matter. Just smile. Don't worry your victim will be thankful. Were just that kind of people. Again. Why I love HF!!!!


I agree with Booswife02 your victime will love what ever you do Printer


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Saki you are amazing! I can't wait to see the entire item, I am humbled by your creativity. I hope your victim posts really good pictures of it. Love the teaser photos!


Thank you  I am pretty sure my victim will post great pics  they like pics as much as most of us


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So curious as to who my own reaper is...right now I am thinking everyone is my reaper, lol! It's always fun to read what everyone posts about their crafting, finding and such and wondering if it's you they are talking about, lol. I'm sure I will love whatever my reaper sends me...as long as it's not more snow!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you  I am pretty sure my victim will post great pics  they like pics as much as most of us


I post lots of pics!!! Maybe it's me?!? Lol, I don't think I am your victim, sadly, but I can't wait to see what you send your victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...I wonder if my super awesome victim will like their gifts?? Soooo nervous! Money is tight for me, too, so I had to really get crafty this time. Thank goodness I stock pile craft supplies!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Well............hubby had to disconnect the dishwasher & we loaded it in the truck & took it back to Sears.
> Then I get an email that they will be "delivering" my dishwasher on Monday.  (supposed to be for pick up only) But no they're not, it is gone & the RV park we used to live in is having their Garage Sales on Mon & Tuesday.  That is where I'll be. Now I have to go shopping for a new dishwasher.


 This past year has been appliance replacement central at the Gulliver household. I have purchased a refrigerator and a clothes washer from Best Buy, and a Dishwasher from Lowes. I have been very happy with the service and the delivery. Best Buy has free delivery and haul away, and 18 months interest free. They have delivered on the weekends, and even the next day. Lowes had to order the exact dishwasher I wanted, so it took a week, they quoted two weeks. They also hauled away the old one for free. I would suggest either of them.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too stock pile all kinds of things for the reaper, I spent very little, I have hit my stash pretty heavily. I have more labor and time into my gifts, got 3 small things done, well almost, a little bit yet on 2, then time finish a couple others I started,, and like previously stated I need to get something up from the basement, I also have something else in mind, but not sure... I just keep coming up with more ideas,,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok need to get creative i have been out in snow all day lol now to look at my stuff and see what eles i can create from it for my victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok need to get creative i have been out in snow all day lol now to look at my stuff and see what eles i can create from it for my victim


I think we may have found the reaper who may need to rent out a whole UPS delivery truck... Busy little reaper bee! You will have a lucky victim. There's a couple others who seem to have many projects done, too. Send out the delivery truck brigade!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG, my glue gun sorta bit the dust, first the trigger would not work, I would push the stick down, and it would work ok, then it started to just plain ooz, it wreaked a teaser gift I was making,,,, ,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> OMG, my glue gun sorta bit the dust, first the trigger would not work, I would push the stick down, and it would work ok, then it started to just plain ooz, it wreaked a teaser gift I was making,,,, ,


Oh no! Hmmm...can you pull the glue back off of your teaser once it hardens? Some times you can on delicate projects if you are very careful...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I am up to my eyeballs in chocolate HINt Hint


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like a lot of crafting going on. hooplaaaaaa


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> OMG, my glue gun sorta bit the dust, first the trigger would not work, I would push the stick down, and it would work ok, then it started to just plain ooz, it wreaked a teaser gift I was making,,,, ,


I own two, and couldn't find them last week. I had to go out an buy a new one. I'm feeling your pain.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you  I am pretty sure my victim will post great pics  they like pics as much as most of us



I think the description of "Picture Ho" was given to some of us Saki. I accept it proudly 

Off topic - Picked up our new dishwasher today. Hubby will install it tomorrow. Yeah, my sinks are getting full


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I tried and some of it wreaked, got ticked and pitched it lol! Oh well, story of my life! 
I have a couple more of the things, but I think one of the other ones is broken too, and not sure where the other one is! Gotta see if the other one that I know where it is works.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bethene said:


> OMG, my glue gun sorta bit the dust, first the trigger would not work, I would push the stick down, and it would work ok, then it started to just plain ooz, it wreaked a teaser gift I was making,,,, ,


Disaster Bethene! My glue gun is the center of my crafts. Haha. U gotta have a glue gun.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Disaster Bethene! My glue gun is the center of my crafts. Haha. U gotta have a glue gun.


lol, no kidding..I love my glue gun..I had one that would heat but the trigger wouldn't work..I would push in the trigger and push the glue stick with my teeth..lmbo!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I've got 4 of the mini glue guns and then I've out one of the bigger ones. Thinking about getting another big one to convert into a web shooter


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh man, glue gun woes. and by teeth of the worse.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have one big glue gun and two small ones. I don't know how is craft without it! 

I am one of those who am too busy during the planning and crafting stage to worry. But once my projects are complete I worry if they will be worthy of my awesome victim!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am making my victim things they don't know they want or need


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally working on stuff today.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be working on some stuff today to get out later this week to my victim! Also need to hit some thrift stores today to see if I can find anything interesting.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well our snow storm is over now we are left with frezzing rain have not been to a thrift store in 5 days haveing with drawls LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the glue gun woe! OH THE WOE!!! Between Silver Lady and me..... we have four or 5. We also pick them up for goodwill too if we see them. WE KNOW they will not be wasted effort.

Last night, Spookyone and I went to Goodwill before hitting Southside, So I found a gift for &^%$#@%%% and Spookyone came across light kit. She is thinking about getting it for the Haunted House at the Southside. We seen how it works with Christmas lights playing music and we think it would be cool idea to playing the Rob Zombie songs. What do you guys think???


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ALRIGHT! whoever you are, stop doing the snow dance. I do not need anymore snow! GEESH!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nervous about my packaging of my victims gifts...please don't let anything break...please don't let anything break...or get smashed...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I always worry about that too, I had one thing, to ScaredyKat, to be exact, and have been lucky enough to have that be it, I think it might be more luck than anything.

I did some more painting, and got the the thing up from the basement, now to get going on it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok Got my Desktop connected to the internet & found some pic you guys may enjoy. 
First got the chandelier put up.








here is my ceramic haunted house I painted many years ago & A witch on a pumpkin too.













Just noticed my ceramic Ghost in the China cabinet too! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the Chandler.

I am getting excited to start seeing evetyones reaps


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've never really worried about it. Always had good luck with bubble wrap but I just sent something to Saki that got broke  I'll be worried forever now


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany has Trolls!!!! I've got a whole box of them somewhere that I need to find. Haven't had them out since we moved.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki, the picture doesn't do the chandelier justice! I kept turning it on to look at it. So glad I made the $65 offer!



MummyOf5 said:


> Bethany has Trolls!!!! I've got a whole box of them somewhere that I need to find. Haven't had them out since we moved.


I found a few more last year at a flea market - a Nurse, a Doctor & an Astronaut. That pic is from 2007! But do believe I will set them about in my display cabinets. Bought the new ones to "Zombie Up" don't know that I will, but the idea is there.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I am making my victim things they don't know they want or need


Sounds awesome!



Saki.Girl said:


> well our snow storm is over now we are left with frezzing rain have not been to a thrift store in 5 days haveing with drawls LOL


 OMG, Breathe and relax



NOWHINING said:


> the glue gun woe! OH THE WOE!!! Between Silver Lady and me..... we have four or 5. We also pick them up for goodwill too if we see them. WE KNOW they will not be wasted effort.
> 
> Last night, Spookyone and I went to Goodwill before hitting Southside, So I found a gift for &^%$#@%%% and Spookyone came across light kit. She is thinking about getting it for the Haunted House at the Southside. We seen how it works with Christmas lights playing music and we think it would be cool idea to playing the Rob Zombie songs. What do you guys think???


 sounds like a great idea



NOWHINING said:


> ALRIGHT! whoever you are, stop doing the snow dance. I do not need anymore snow! GEESH!


 I hear you.

Well, I completed the two projects I began for my victim. I have other ideas. I'm stretching my creativity and trying things I haven't done before. Another Monday, another week at work. Why can't I pay college tuition sitting on my butt on Halloween Forum, Facebook, Pinterest, and crafting? Tell me why! Rant over, and off to the shower.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, I think the lite kit sounds good. do it. and there are some on here wanting snow. so that is our problem, they are doing the snow dance. okay you guys, we are watching you, no more snow dances. you know who you are.
Bethany, that chandelier is gorgeous. and I like your reaper picture a lot too. and a nice spells book. looks like things are coming together for you. next Halloween should be nice.
trolls, are nice. I think they are supposed to bring luck to the house.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have one final project to finish for you dear victim. I am having trouble getting it to look the way I envisioned it. I have even found a box! It is bigger than I thought. I may have to price mailing it and decide if I need to break it into two smaller ones. hmmm, I do hope you will like your stash I have for you! I may or may not mail you a teaser....or maybe I already did.... da da daaaa!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Whoop Whoop.............boxes are in the mail  Someone better be watching for the mailman


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Whoop Whoop.............boxes are in the mail  Someone better be watching for the mailman


I am ready


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

think I am creeping the mailman out. have been in the new house exactly one month today and now I'm watching him! mwah-ha-ha!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

My victim will be receiving his/her haul on Valentine's Day--the best day for a winter reaping!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just ordered my Final Fantasy-Lightning Returns game...my husband bought me the special edition version and a little chocobo to go with it!! So now, I'll be waiting for that AND my reaper gift...my poor mailman, I'll be stalking him SO BAD this week and next, hahaha! UPS truck pulled up right outside my house today. I almost had a mini heart attack of excitement...but alas, his delivery was not for me. I think he was confused as to why we were both standing in the front door window staring at him, lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Boxes on the way!!!! To me, gatorgirl?????????? And beautifulnightmare is also almost done!!!! How exciting.

Hallorescene and nowhining, I am trying to be good and not do the snow dance. But, I really, really want snow. Not ice, just white fluffy snow.

We had a little sleet and ice this morning that was realy the sneaky and SUPER SCARY black ice. Several blocks from my house I saw my first wreck with a car that had a major impact with a guardrail and turned on side. Then a few miles down the highway there were several abandoned cars in the median. in the next town over, where I sub, there was a major wreck right at my turnoff to a new highway. I switched roads and had to go over an overpass that is just one of those intown ones over a major road here. I slid sideways across the overpass and when I caught traction to the ground I was able to look around and there was a big black pick-up flipped up onto he roof in the median!!! I was so thankful that no one was around me when I went ice scating in my SUV. 

We have a prediction of sleet tonight and more of the black ice. YUCK! Hoping that they delay the start of school until 10 a.m. tomorrow.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad you are ok printersdevil


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> think I am creeping the mailman out. have been in the new house exactly one month today and now I'm watching him! mwah-ha-ha!


Haha.... Too funny beautifulnifhtmare


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kardec251985 said:


> My victim will be receiving his/her haul on Valentine's Day--the best day for a winter reaping!


Great choice Kardec I should have thought of that


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just fyi. You can't use painters tape on plane paper. Then use paint. The paint made the paper wet then it was to soft to pull off the painters tape. I wanted nice strait lines but got a mushy mess. Well lesson learned. Do not worry victim. I'll get those strait lines somehow for you! I promise 

Maybe I'll just go get a poster board, thicker paper


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

2nd day of Yard Sales at the RV Park today!! Hope I find more goodies. 
Having valentine's dinner here Friday with 2 other couples. I'm making Lasagna & roasted garalic butter, they will be bringing salad & dessert.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> 2nd day of Yard Sales at the RV Park today!! Hope I find more goodies.
> Having valentine's dinner here Friday with 2 other couples. I'm making Lasagna & roasted garalic butter, they will be bringing salad & dessert.


What time should we be there? I'll bring the wine.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> What time should we be there? I'll bring the wine.


5:30 p.m. Just let me know for sure so I make enough Lasagna.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am going to decorate my box today and if all goes according to my evil plans, world domination... I mean package shipping... shall be achieved today! I want to get it out today if I can before we get the 5-10 inches of snow the idiot is forecasting for tomorrow. Now I know true horror, more snow, no school for the monsters! help!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaa snow is melting I think today I need to do more brain storming. I sure wish something I order for my victim would arrive .


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Yaa snow is melting I think today I need to do more brain storming. I sure wish something I order for my victim would arrive .


I wish my 2 ceiling fans would come.  Called the company yesterday (Ordered on Jan. 30th) because status just keeps saying processing. They expect them in Friday & should be shipped out on Monday. Would be nice if they would communicate. Also waiting on the Chandelier that the prev. owners took to arrive also.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> 5:30 p.m. Just let me know for sure so I make enough Lasagna.


I bet we would get the prize for the longest commute. 

HI HO, HI HO it's off to work I go......
Can't wait to check in later to see develops throughout the day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

its so quite in here where is all my reapers


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes Saki, too quiet


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my box mailed! Look out Victim!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nannie, nannie
Boo, boo!

I GOT REAPED!

But, I don't know who it is from---well it has a return address and name, but not the screen name. Reaper, please let me know who you are.

It will be later this evening before I can get pictures and upload them. But, let me share some of my goodies and the delight they gave me!

First, I pulled into the driveway and spotted the big box beside the front door. I was soooooo excited and could see the purple Halloween duct type tape with spider type webs and beady eyeballs.

When I opened it---with hubby's help due to the tape job---Miss Lulu, my noisy little black Doxie, who thinks she is a cat was right there, sticking her nose in everything. The first thing I pulled out was a beautiful battery candle that has a black spider on it and glows. I was busy looking at all the items in the box and then squeeled, "Is that a witch?" as I pulled out an adorable witch head. I thought it was the heavy plaster material and was pleasantly surprised to find it is made in a light weight plastic something. Then I spied the switch on the bottom and hit it and her eyes started blinking-glowing and Lulu really got interested. I was laughing so hard at the witch and Miss Lulu Witch. I then pushed the switch and realized that I had it on demo and when it is in on position, she even talks! Not just a word or two. She says quite a bit with the flashing. I absolutely LOVE her. So, does Lulu, she was sniffing and putting her nose right against it!

I was almost too excited to look at the other things. But, I did. I will list everything later with photos, but let me run through from memory---and believe me I will forget things because there were so many.

Dead End Cemetery sign, several packs of fishnet and creepy cloth, 2 bouquets of black roses with spiders on them, a precious metal witch that holds a candle, several battery candle tapers, a red heart shaped vase, a gorgeous tall green glass bottle for my witches potions and a tall red one that got broken. I am going to try to glue it together. It is too special not to try. 

Let me see: numerous potion bottles in various colors with painted names on them and batteries that let them light up. I have several similar ones that will go great with these. The cutest lantern that also is battery operated. Small hanging skelly, sign that says Best Wishes (you know I love signs!!!!), a small witches broom that says The Witch is In, glass votive holders, a hairy spider, a crow.

Wow, I am so excited. I have probably left out things---there was so much in there. I will be back to share photos. I just wanted to GLOAT and have my moment first!!!!

Thank you Secret Reaper! You have made me very happy. I love it all. I know that I should not have a favorite, but the witch head that talks and glows is AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Back later with photos and maybe a video if I can figure it out. You need to hear the witch.

Thank you, Thank you and please let me know your screen name!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Going to be finishing things up on my end and should be shipping next week


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know what you mean. I double-bubble wrapped everything. So I will shall my worries with ya.



WitchyKitty said:


> Nervous about my packaging of my victims gifts...please don't let anything break...please don't let anything break...or get smashed...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you can come over and get my snow. I will help shovel the dang snow outta my yard! LOL!



printersdevil said:


> Boxes on the way!!!! To me, gatorgirl?????????? And beautifulnightmare is also almost done!!!! How exciting.
> 
> Hallorescene and nowhining, I am trying to be good and not do the snow dance. But, I really, really want snow. Not ice, just white fluffy snow.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my boxes SHOULD be mail today. I am at school and I have not ask my hubby yet if he mailed them or not......


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have one last thing to do on two projects. Can Modge Podge be put over colored photos? Will it make them run? I don't want to have a goof and don't want to mess up the photo


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I have one last thing to do on two projects. Can Modge Podge be put over colored photos? Will it make them run? I don't want to have a goof and don't want to mess up the photo


I have used it over things I've printed in color and also over quality artist marker ink...it was fine as long as the inks were dry. I suppose it would depend on the type of ink or printer though...
If you mean actual photographs and not paper, I have no idea.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

You have to be careful. Don't over brush it. 

Today's RV Park sale didn't net me much for Halloween (I did get a blue pumpkin pail & 6 round candles I'll make into eyeball candles) but did net me stuff for the house. Got a card table & 4 folding chairs circa 1960's or 70's? 2 rugs for the guest bath with double sinks, some fish to put in there (sea life theme) & metal gothic trellis for the yard. I passed up a folding wood & canvas bar for $15, but may go back & see if they want to sell it tomorrow. Stopped by the thrift store & SCORE! 2 wood signs (Christmas) I'll repaint for halloween & 20 - 6" champange bottle shaped candles - total for everything $6!! going to put the candles away for our 25th Wedding Anniversary/Halloween Party in 2016 & use them as Favors. Will put my own labels on them.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

After the awesomeness of printersdevil's reap now is when I really begin to worry if my awesome victim will like her box of goodies! HF members are so amazingly creative!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well dear victim I packed your box but still waiting for mail man to bring a item I ordered for you which u must have so will keep on waiting hopefully it shows soon


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> After the awesomeness of printersdevil's reap now is when I really begin to worry if my awesome victim will like her box of goodies! HF members are so amazingly creative!


I have been worrying from the start if my gifts would be liked, as well. Lol, but I tend to worry about nearly everything.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man printersdevil, I was holding my breath just reading your excursion. glad you made it alright. that road conditions terrify me. maybe you should do the snow dance, holding back could be what's causing that nasty ice stuff.
Bethany, yards sales. well, you guys haven't had the snow huh?
printersdevil, wowza, you did get reaped. I can't wait to see pictures either.
everyone, stop worrying about your gifts. from what I've seen, you guys all have fabulous taste. okay?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim, I've been slacking. A stomach bug and remodeling have got in the way.  A few items are finished but most are in the beginning phases. I regret that I simply cannot find everything I need to do one project, so I guess I'll have to abandon the idea. 

I am mourning the loss of my paper mache drying room as my guest bathroom has been transformed into something quite beautiful once again. I admit I shall miss the creepiness of the drying pumpkins hanging overhead while I bathe. Now where to hang my creations?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have been worrying from the start if my gifts would be liked, as well. Lol, but I tend to worry about nearly everything.


Speaking as one who has been reaped by the WitchyKitty, I know it will be great!



lizzyborden said:


> Dear Victim, I've been slacking. A stomach bug and remodeling have got in the way.  A few items are finished but most are in the beginning phases. I regret that I simply cannot find everything I need to do one project, so I guess I'll have to abandon the idea.
> 
> I am mourning the loss of my paper mache drying room as my guest bathroom has been transformed into something quite beautiful once again. I admit I shall miss the creepiness of the drying pumpkins hanging overhead while I bathe. Now where to hang my creations?


I can only work on my stuff on the weekend. So, I won't be shipping any time soon either. Congrats on the bathroom remodel. I have two in need of gutting.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> man printersdevil, I was holding my breath just reading your excursion. glad you made it alright. that road conditions terrify me. maybe you should do the snow dance, holding back could be what's causing that nasty ice stuff.
> Bethany, yards sales. well, you guys haven't had the snow huh?
> printersdevil, wowza, you did get reaped. I can't wait to see pictures either.
> everyone, stop worrying about your gifts. from what I've seen, you guys all have fabulous taste. okay?


Nope, no snow. Had 2 glorious days of sunshine & mid 70's. Rode around on my friend's golf cart for the sales. Today we're supposed to get severe thunderstorms starting in the afternoon. It was misting when I walked to the mailbox to mail my daughter's Valentine's day card. Going to spend the day working on & hopefully completing some of my victim's items..............


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Nope, no snow. Had 2 glorious days of sunshine & mid 70's. Rode around on my friend's golf cart for the sales. Today we're supposed to get severe thunderstorms starting in the afternoon. It was misting when I walked to the mailbox to mail my daughter's Valentine's day card. Going to spend the day working on & hopefully completing some of my victim's items..............


...Oh 70's and sunshine, how I miss thee! I am sooooo jealous.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Will there be any more reaps today?? Will anyone post pics? Will I get reaped? So many questions...so many hopes...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well dear victim other then the one item I am waiting on your goodies are all done and this box will ship out as soon as item comes


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A smile for you all today


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok peeps I have not fallen off the face of the earth but did get laid off 2 weeks ago and have been looking for a new job. I had a feeling the business was closing but Don't worry victim I have your stuff just need my box to ship it. I was prepared for you. muahahaha.
I land on my feet just gives me more time to work on halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Ok peeps I have not fallen off the face of the earth but did get laid off 2 weeks ago and have been looking for a new job. I had a feeling the business was closing but Don't worry victim I have your stuff just need my box to ship it. I was prepared for you. muahahaha.
> I land on my feet just gives me more time to work on halloween.


Aww, sorry to hear that your job closed! I hope you can find something else soon that you like. Always good to have more time for Halloween, though!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Keeping things crossed for you LadySherry on the job front.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The doorbell rang a little while ago...I jumped up and excitedly ran to the door hoping it would be a reaping...it was just the meter reader.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ahhh... im sorry witchkitty

We are suppose to get an ice storm this evening, We will more than likely lose power. That means no forum and pictures for me if we do!!! noooooooo!!!!! Ive never lost power on base before im not sure how this storm is different so we will see


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been reaped!!! Some seriously awesome things from WitchyKitty!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I love it all so much, you stalked me perfectly!! I will be posting pictures soon!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dang weather is causing so many issues. be safe everyone. 
booswife02 ice storms are the worse you guys stay safe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have been reaped!!! Some seriously awesome things from WitchyKitty!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I love it all so much, you stalked me perfectly!! I will be posting pictures soon!!!


cant wait to see pics


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have been reaped!!! Some seriously awesome things from WitchyKitty!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I love it all so much, you stalked me perfectly!! I will be posting pictures soon!!!


You are welcome welcome welcome! I hope it all made it there safely! I know we are supposed to let you know when we ship...but I wanted you to be surprised when it came, so I withheld that info from you, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> ahhh... im sorry witchkitty
> 
> We are suppose to get an ice storm this evening, We will more than likely lose power. That means no forum and pictures for me if we do!!! noooooooo!!!!! Ive never lost power on base before im not sure how this storm is different so we will see


This crummy weather just won't cease for anyone! Hope you guys don't lose your power!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

LadySherry, I hope you are not without a job too long but enjoy your extra free Halloween time.

snow is back here might even see a foot of it today. I just hope we don't lose power. since we are snowed in and I am done crafting, I have decided to try to potty train my 2 yr old. so far no luck, but I am not giving up. it would be so amazing not to have any kids in diapers after almost 12 yrs of having kids!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Ok peeps I have not fallen off the face of the earth but did get laid off 2 weeks ago and have been looking for a new job. I had a feeling the business was closing but Don't worry victim I have your stuff just need my box to ship it. I was prepared for you. muahahaha.
> I land on my feet just gives me more time to work on halloween.


oh man girl I hope you find a new one fast. I think a need to send a spooky box to you very soon to make you smile along with your sign hehe


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LadySherry, so sorry about your job. Hoping you find something soon. In the meantime, enjoy the rest.

beautifulnightmare, good luck on the potty training. You need to be diaper free!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, I hope that your power hold out and the ice storm is not too severe. Ice is the worst ever.

I wanted to give you some info about the special thing that I am sending to you. I was all through with my Reaper package and found a similar thing to what I had made for my vic that really fit better. I was debating going ahead with making the new one and keeping the original one for myself. Then it hit me that it was a perfect something for you. So, I did the new item and you will get the other. Now, I am in the process of making one for me!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just thought of something eles my victims needs so since I am waiting might as well add more haha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Soooooooooo happy that my victim loved her gifts!! Now it's time to pace and wait for my own! Secret Reaper is so fun!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I just thought of something eles my victims needs so since I am waiting might as well add more haha


Saki, I keep doing the same thing, ive been done like 4 times already and keep thinking of other things I could do. I need to just mail the box already, haha....this ice storm isn't helping, im stuck in the house with nothing to do but make things and play board games with the kids, at least I haven't lost power and can still get on the forum!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> booswife, I hope that your power hold out and the ice storm is not too severe. Ice is the worst ever.
> 
> I wanted to give you some info about the special thing that I am sending to you. I was all through with my Reaper package and found a similar thing to what I had made for my vic that really fit better. I was debating going ahead with making the new one and keeping the original one for myself. Then it hit me that it was a perfect something for you. So, I did the new item and you will get the other. Now, I am in the process of making one for me!!!!!!!


haha... youre so silly, last year I wanted most of what I made for my victim in the main reaper. I kept saying I was going to make myself one of each but never did so im glad you are making yourself one! You are a Doll for thinking of me


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck job finding lady sherry.
hope everyone with ice storm blues gets passed by. power loss is no good. 
speaking of ice, my 2 front steps accumulated quite a bit of ice. it was hard for us to get up the steps. my grandson made comment to the need to shovel the steps. it was late so we went in and forgot about it. in the morning we headed out, he was first and without remembering took a step on the first step and down he went. he fell flat on his back. he said he didn't get hurt, but went and got the shovel and tackled those steps. ice is wicked. boy, if it had been me and I had been alone, I don't know if I would have been able to get back up. 
now, on with the reapings


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescence, I'm glad your grandson didn't get hurt!! I have fallen down icy steps before and really hurt myself. Not fun. Our temps here are starting to warm up just enough that all this snow is starting to melt, just a tiny bit, and it turns to ice at night. Freezing rain and more snow off and on in the future forecast, too. Things are about to get very slippery and messy here the next week or so. (I AM still happy to see a bit of a warm up, though...you can only take sub zero temps for so long, lol.) Hope everyone is safe that is having all this ice!

Another day, hopefully another set of reapings to see!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh I'm getting so far behind on the thread! Need to take an hour or so and get caught up. Hoping everyone is OK and is fairing the snow and ice OK. We really got hit hard by the snow. Hubby was wanting to wait for taxes to get new tires for the truck but took my vehicle this morning and told me to see who had our size in stock. Supposed to take my grandma to the northern part of the state for an eye appointment tomorrow but I have a feeling we'll be postponing that.

Finished another gift for my victim this morning too!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Working on a project and waiting for something to arrive so I can do another. Gotta work tomorrow night, go in at 9 and close then working Saturday from 2 to about 8 and then Sunday from open to close. Just when I think I've got tons of time to work on stuff, poof! It's gone lol!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> hallorenescence, I'm glad your grandson didn't get hurt!! I have fallen down icy steps before and really hurt myself. Not fun. Our temps here are starting to warm up just enough that all this snow is starting to melt, just a tiny bit, and it turns to ice at night. Freezing rain and more snow off and on in the future forecast, too. Things are about to get very slippery and messy here the next week or so. (I AM still happy to see a bit of a warm up, though...you can only take sub zero temps for so long, lol.) Hope everyone is safe that is having all this ice!
> 
> Another day, hopefully another set of reapings to see!!!


Im glad your Grandson didn't get hurt either, ouch.... I had a patient once who came in for a broken wrist, she had fallen, I did her xrays and she left the hospital and came back about 30 minutes later she had fallen in the hospital parking lot on ice and broken her hip! what are the odds of that, come to the hospital and leave with another broken bone!! Poor lady, I felt so bad for her.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Im glad your Grandson didn't get hurt either, ouch.... I had a patient once who came in for a broken wrist, she had fallen, I did her xrays and she left the hospital and came back about 30 minutes later she had fallen in the hospital parking lot on ice and broken her hip! what are the odds of that, come to the hospital and leave with another broken bone!! Poor lady, I felt so bad for her.


That would be truly awful.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Im glad your Grandson didn't get hurt either, ouch.... I had a patient once who came in for a broken wrist, she had fallen, I did her xrays and she left the hospital and came back about 30 minutes later she had fallen in the hospital parking lot on ice and broken her hip! what are the odds of that, come to the hospital and leave with another broken bone!! Poor lady, I felt so bad for her.


wow that is awful poor lady


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The darn postal service hasn't updated their tracking, but my victim is supposed to get their package delivered today. I am hoping they do!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I never even seen the mailman today. Hmmmm. Odd. Normally I at least see him walk or drive by even if I don't get mail.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad your grandson is alright hallow. Everyone be care in the snow and ice. I know the monsters and I are staying home.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks you guys. he's alright. he hit his hand trying to grab the railing, and says it still hurts a little today, but nothing a day or so won't help. the funny thing is, he didn't land hard, he just kinda slid down. 
witchykitty, it's finally warmed up here too. I had to take my grandson home, and the snow being driven over in the warmer temperature is turning to ice. I slipped and slid there and back. I'm to old for this stuff. lol.
so, any new reaps?
booswife, that would be awful to have happen.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

hallorenescence, happy he is okay and that it wasn't you that fell. It is harder on us than the grandkids.

Witchkitty, I bet your postal worker decided to keep your Reaper gift instead of delivering it to you. LOL Or maybe he is just hiding it to make you wait another day!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw these and thought I'd share them, as there are a few wicked witch fans here who also like cats, lol. (...and because when things get out of hand around here during some secret reapers, the flying monkeys tend to get sent out!  ) I will probably share them in the humor thread, but thought some here would enjoy them, as well! Figured I'd give y'all something to look at while we are waiting for more reaping pics! They definitely amused me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks printer.

witchykitty, I think those kitties could take toto.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I saw these and thought I'd share them, as there are a few wicked witch fans here who also like cats, lol. (...and because when things get out of hand around here during some secret reapers, the flying monkeys tend to get sent out!  ) I will probably share them in the humor thread, but thought some here would enjoy them, as well! Figured I'd give y'all something to look at while we are waiting for more reaping pics! They definitely amused me!
> View attachment 191494
> View attachment 191495


zomg My Maggie needs some of those!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> zomg My Maggie needs some of those!!


Yes, my kitties, too!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Those are great!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I came home from to a wonderful TEASER!! This is my fifth reap but my first teaser so needless to say I'm excited! I will post pics here in a bit.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

No snow here,--- but we do have some creepy mist on the river if that counts???


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh, and I almost forgot.....................Happy Valentine's Day Everyone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day fellow reapers!!!!!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gatorgirl, I wish I was with you right now! I'm so sick of the snow. 

I tracked my victim's package which was scheduled to be delivered today & found out it was delivered 2 days ago!  I hope my victim liked everything; I still have one item to mail out tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kardec251985 said:


> Gatorgirl, I wish I was with you right now! I'm so sick of the snow.
> 
> I tracked my victim's package which was scheduled to be delivered today & found out it was delivered 2 days ago!  I hope my victim liked everything; I still have one item to mail out tomorrow.


Oh man I sure hope your victim post we want to see


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry this did not just show up, but it is cute



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=687175261328601&set=a.236815493031249.60543.236124369767028&type=1&theater


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Tracking says "out for delivery" today (was supposed to happen yesterday). Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's Day!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got a visit from the Brown truck today. Not a Reaper gift but the next best thing, supplies for a gift for my victim!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kardec, I hope they post soon. We want to see all the goodies your sent! Maybe they have something going on in their life or are sick.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Doing a little work on some stuff. Gotta go to work around 9 tonight and close and then work from 2 to 8 tomorrow and Sunday. Might get to do a little shopping
Monday, not sure yet. Just trying to get stuff done in between everything else. 
Loving all the pictures so far too!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been reaped! Thank you gatorgirl35! Pictures on the other thread. 

Oh and Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope to have my box ready to send by the deadline. Hubby is off for 4 days (3 more to go) so that kind of cuts into my crafting.
I have $&%($), )%#)%, *^#@(*#$)%, #(&($&%(@* & )*_*)*@#)($ done. Then there is the A)#%*$ & $(*)$(* .. I am getting a lot of compliments on #$((*&(* definately need to do one for me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just left there. Either I missed them or you are uploading now. I have to make a quick run to the store, but will be back to check out another Secret Reaper stash.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

first, I have a cat on my chest right now, so I am having trouble typing this. Second, Happy Valentine's Day! Third, I got reaped yesterday. I already posted the pictures, But I have no clue what so ever who it is from. I love my gift. Thank you whoever you are! Fourth, Will you please stop doing the snow dance? It is snowing again. I want my warm weather!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I do have to apologize to my victim, I didn't think about you one time today for once since I was lucky enough to be given your name for the Reaping, I was so wrapped up in my own goodies that I didn't do anything today at all, no worries though, I am mailing a box tomorrow!! 

Really cant wait for you to get your things! I hope you are as happy as I was with my things


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

Will be working hard to finish your gifts in the week ahead. Mom pointed out yet another idea in a magazine while we had grandma at Dr. yesterday and it looks like I can whip out a few pretty quick. Hubby is even contributing to this too as I showed him a few things I wanted to send and he's been finding them for me. There will be a few Valentine's items that I hope will be OK since it obviously has passed us by now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

While I wait for my reaping, I think I will take down the V-day decorations and start to decorate for St. Patrick's Day today! That will keep me occupied for at least a little while. St. Patty's Day reminds me every year that Winter is nearly over and the green of Spring will start to show up! Since there is supposed to be more snow today, a little green decor and Irish magic may cheer me out of my Winter blues a little bit. (Though a delivered box full of Halloween decor would probably help to cheer me up, too...lol.)


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki you are a Brat teasing like that. Love ALL YOUR WORK GIRL.LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, those are such cute kitties


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

been working on my reaper crafts, got most done, plus some other kinds of things from my stash, sorry victim, I will be shipping just before the deadline, I need another pay check to ship, I feel bad, I was reaped so wonderfully, and you are still waiting


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Kardec251985 said:


> Gatorgirl, I wish I was with you right now! I'm so sick of the snow.
> 
> I tracked my victim's package which was scheduled to be delivered today & found out it was delivered 2 days ago!  I hope my victim liked everything; I still have one item to mail out tomorrow.


 hope you hear something soon. That's a bummer.



Bethany said:


> View attachment 191549
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day


Love it



bethene said:


> been working on my reaper crafts, got most done, plus some other kinds of things from my stash, sorry victim, I will be shipping just before the deadline, I need another pay check to ship, I feel bad, I was reaped so wonderfully, and you are still waiting


 Don't worry Bethene, I'm
shipping closer to the deadline too.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Well my delightful victim, I have not forgotten about you. Three projects complete, and another begun today. Stay patient my little victim. Soon


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

OMG, I just noticed I have hit over 1000 posts.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Almost finished my reapers gifts. I picked up a few last minute finishing touches early today. It won't be long now my fellow victim


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay... I am really sick of the snow. We are getting more snow before the weather starts to warm up.... I am sick of the white stuff that lays on the ground. I cannot believe I actually miss the dead grass. Geesh.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

congratulations goddess, that's a lot of posts


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> congratulations goddess, that's a lot of posts


not compared to some it seems! LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will probably be shipping on the deadline. I decide to make something, then decide it needs this or that to go with it. LOL
I've saved boxes from stuff I've bought or received, hope one of them will hold the stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear reaper i am excited to see what goodies you have in store for me


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

For all of you facing yet another day of snow. Here's an outdoor craft of sorts to put that snow to use. Hubby posted this on my facebook page today.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess, that is an awesome photo of the snow ghouls.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay victim, which would you prefer, gloss or matte finish? What, no preference? My choice then. Bwhahahahahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

3-6 more inches of snow called for here tomorrow...with wintry mix overnight before it. Sigh. It's never going to end, is it? Then they lowered the lovely warm up we were supposed to have after the storm. We get a few warmer days then it will be back in the 20's again to freeze the ocean of melted snow that those warm days will bring. Depending on when my reaper sends my gift, the delivery man may have to wear snowshoes, skis, ice skates or a row boat to get to my house...

No worries to those of you not sending until the deadline...we know you are working hard on our gifts!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 5 things drying right now.  I wonder if I should stop creating....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Finaly got item I was waiting for dear victim another box will be in the mail for you Monday .


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

It does not matter to me.... OH WAIT! DUH! I have already been reap! Silly me. I am sure your victim will love it no matter.



im the goddess said:


> Okay victim, which would you prefer, gloss or matte finish? What, no preference? My choice then. Bwhahahahahaha


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

NO, You shouldn't stop creating....



Bethany said:


> I have 5 things drying right now.  I wonder if I should stop creating....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim last box is here with me at work shipping out UPS whoot.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Finaly got item I was waiting for dear victim another box will be in the mail for you Monday .


You spoil me Reaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok dear victim last box is here with me at work shipping out UPS whoot.


Im even more excited now than I was before if that is possible, I don't have fear of the unknown anymore, I know already that I will love everything so im more excited! haha.....you so spoil me reaper goddess


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> I have 5 things drying right now.  I wonder if I should stop creating....


heck no! haha....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have several things trying to dry right now. One of them is for my victim and I touched it and some of the paper came off where the Modge Podge wasn't dry. Waaaaa! I am going to let it dry on out and will probably glue on a spider or bug or worm, or some moss to cover it up. I was planning to do some of that anyway, but am mad at myself for touching too soon.

Oh, by the way, I found out that the photo paper does not work as good with Modge Pogde. It went on fine to one thing, but one had a curve and I am still having trouble getting it to stay glued to the surface. It wants to float up. Oh well! This one is for me since I am sending the original to someone else.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Im even more excited now than I was before if that is possible, I don't have fear of the unknown anymore, I know already that I will love everything so im more excited! haha.....you so spoil me reaper goddess


I think you will be like OMG on the things coming your way there is some pretty cool things in it and some that will touch your heart


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So I wonder how many people are left who still need to get their reaps? I am not sure how many total signed up...I would assume a lot of us are still waiting, since there hasn't been too many received so far (not including teasers). Deadline is almost upon us, so that means we could have a bunch of incoming pics to look at really soon here!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> So I wonder how many people are left who still need to get their reaps? I am not sure how many total signed up...I would assume a lot of us are still waiting, since there hasn't been too many received so far (not including teasers). Deadline is almost upon us, so that means we could have a bunch of incoming pics to look at really soon here!!


I am on the list of still waiting to be reaped


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am on the list of still waiting to be reaped


I am, as well!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My victim hasn't been officially reaped.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> booswife02 said:
> 
> 
> > Im even more excited now than I was before if that is possible, I don't have fear of the unknown anymore, I know already that I will love everything so im more excited! haha.....you so spoil me reaper goddess
> ...


I don't doubt it for a second!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> My victim hasn't been officially reaped.


ok dear victim post pics whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I don't doubt it for a second!


I am excited for you to get this box


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My victim is still waiting as am I.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

For everyone who is having snow troubles


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a little surprised that we haven't seen a few more pictures on the picture thread but I know that I haven't gotten my box mailed yet and I am waiting patiently to receive my reaping


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to mail by box yet too, and yeah, alot of people still need to be reaped. not sure why, but alot of people waiting til the last minute, i need another paycheck to ship! and to finish what I started


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene said:


> I need to mail by box yet too, and yeah, alot of people still need to be reaped. not sure why, but alot of people waiting til the last minute, i need another paycheck to ship! and to finish what I started


HELP! I'm crafting and I cannot stop!!! 
That's why I am waiting until the last minute to ship.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Bethany said:


> bethene said:
> 
> 
> > I need to mail by box yet too, and yeah, alot of people still need to be reaped. not sure why, but alot of people waiting til the last minute, i need another paycheck to ship! and to finish what I started
> ...


That's why I went ahead and shipped mine. I never want to stop when I get started!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe we should start a support group. What should we call it?
Over Crafters Anonymous
Runaway Reapers
?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My box has been taped up and my husband has been instructed to go to UPS tomorrow!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm the goddess, that is a very cool picture.
witchykitty, we got lots of the stuff last night. I had to sweep my car off, then put on my four wheel drive to get out of the drive way for work. this is enough.
anti achievers anonymous


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh my word!!! I can not believe there are still secret reapers going on LOL I had no idea you kept doing this after the original secret reaper. Well this is very cool, I see I missed it but I am having fun just reading all of the threads. Hope you all are doing great! Miss being here. Super busy with my fifth grade class LOL Ill be popping back in from time to time to see all of the loot you all received.  *


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh my word!!! I can not believe there are still secret reapers going on LOL I had no idea you kept doing this after the original secret reaper. Well this is very cool, I see I missed it but I am having fun just reading all of the threads. Hope you all are doing great! Miss being here. Super busy with my fifth grade class LOL Ill be popping back in from time to time to see all of the loot you all received.  *


Keep a eye out mini reaper will come up soon you can join us


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Keep a eye out mini reaper will come up soon you can join us


Can you imagine what we could do with Easter product makeovers!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Can you imagine what we could do with Easter product makeovers!


LOL I was just thinking that LOL when is Easter this year i am bot by a calendar maybe will have to get sign ups going for the mini reaper soon lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

April 20th! almost 2 months


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just saw this on I love Halloween on facebook. Cool right!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry guys this ones funny, has to be a Halloween person


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Just saw this on I love Halloween on facebook. Cool right!


This just reminded me that I didn't go to WalMart after Christmas for these:















Time to start searching.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

haha... Bethany that is so you! if I had seen that I would have got it for you....every where I go I see minions and think of you! Some friends of mine were minions this year for Halloween and they have a two year old, he was a baby minion, oh my! how cute! haha... they got cute little crotched minion hats from etsy. I said I have a friend on the forum who would love to see your outfits! of course I didn't have my phone or camera


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Keep a eye out mini reaper will come up soon you can join us


Ive never done a mini reaper before, im afraid ill go overboard, haha..... I think ill give this one a try though, ill just have to keep reminding myself that its not a full size one! im headed to the post office right now to ship another box!

I found a really cool item at the thrift store that would be great for someone, didn't fit my victim this time so hopefully ill get someone I can repurpose it for


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> haha... Bethany that is so you! if I had seen that I would have got it for you....every where I go I see minions and think of you! Some friends of mine were minions this year for Halloween and they have a two year old, he was a baby minion, oh my! how cute! haha... they got cute little crotched minion hats from etsy. I said I have a friend on the forum who would love to see your outfits! of course I didn't have my phone or camera


My first reaper was the 2nd mini! Just less of a spending total, which with me doesn't make much difference since I make or repurpose most of the things I send. 

Guess I'm hitting WalMart Today & prob. KMart. At least need the Monopoly since we play & I kind of collect them... The Pokemon ones are favs.
Our bed is up, now we need to shop for a mattress.  this is going to be no easy task.
Did I share that Sears called last week like 3 times to get me back as a customer? From higher up after seeing my email. Sending us a $100 gift card (new blender in very near future for bar since I burned up Cuisinart one) & 20% off our next appliance. That will be off our best price from store. Then I am to call them & they will take 20% off that amount on my card. Hubby has his eye on a 30 cub. ft. French door refrig. with 2 drawers.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting too, but I'm fine with that since my victim is patiently waiting too. One of the things I planned did not work out, and I feel I need to make something else. I don't like making things after work, but I should do this for my special victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Ive never done a mini reaper before, im afraid ill go overboard, haha..... I think ill give this one a try though, ill just have to keep reminding myself that its not a full size one! im headed to the post office right now to ship another box!
> 
> I found a really cool item at the thrift store that would be great for someone, didn't fit my victim this time so hopefully ill get someone I can repurpose it for


LOL I go over board on all of them LOL just called it the mini reaper cause it is before the big one so basically it is like all reapers craft your self fun whoot LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Just saw this on I love Halloween on facebook. Cool right!


wicked cool


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Internet was off all night and seems to be sporadic again today as I've attempted to upload pictures again but keep getting booted. Try again when I get back here this evening.

Dear Victim, 

Hoping to finish up most of your gifts today and force the paint dry on another. Hubby just called and asked if I wanted him to pick up a few more @#$%^s for your package and I said sure. One more treat I must find for you tomorrow and should be shipping hopefully on Friday.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I'm still waiting too, but I'm fine with that since my victim is patiently waiting too. One of the things I planned did not work out, and I feel I need to make something else. I don't like making things after work, but I should do this for my special victim.


I hear you with one of the projects not working out. The main thing that started my victims theme box was on their pinterest. It looked like a really easy project. I've made like 10 things and still havent finished that one. It just doesn't look good. That's why my main box hasn't been sent yet. I'll tell you guys more about it once my victim has their box and warn you of my mess ups. Haha.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

What's the best way to get paint off of your hands? My hands are always painted up


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> What's the best way to get paint off of your hands? My hands are always painted up


It would depend on the type of paint...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Spray paint

I googled it and some said nail polish remover but it strips the oil out of your skin. I always have it on my hands. Wind up taking a shower to get it off. Just thought u crafty folks might have a secret weapon


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I think an Easter mini reaper would be fun. See how we could twist such a pastel cutesy holiday around! And I think it would be fun to do one for halfoween


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I think an Easter mini reaper would be fun. See how we could twist such a pastel cutesy holiday around! And I think it would be fun to do one for halfoween


So do I think of the skull bunnies and the killer eggs we could do


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Spray paint
> 
> I googled it and some said nail polish remover but it strips the oil out of your skin. I always have it on my hands. Wind up taking a shower to get it off. Just thought u crafty folks might have a secret weapon


I have usually just used diluted mineral spirits, turpentine, nail polish remover, or just scraping it off painfully by force, lol, but all of those are bad for your skin. There are other ways but I don't know if they will work or not. Here is a page that has a few ideas: http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Spray-Paint-off-Your-Hands


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My name is NOWHINING and I cant stop crafting!



beautifulnightmare said:


> Maybe we should start a support group. What should we call it?
> Over Crafters Anonymous
> Runaway Reapers
> ?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I do the same thing.



booswife02 said:


> haha... Bethany that is so you! if I had seen that I would have got it for you....every where I go I see minions and think of you! Some friends of mine were minions this year for Halloween and they have a two year old, he was a baby minion, oh my! how cute! haha... they got cute little crotched minion hats from etsy. I said I have a friend on the forum who would love to see your outfits! of course I didn't have my phone or camera


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have the BOOOO-poly. Monster theme monopoly. It does not get played much because I am picky about it.



Bethany said:


> My first reaper was the 2nd mini! Just less of a spending total, which with me doesn't make much difference since I make or repurpose most of the things I send.
> 
> Guess I'm hitting WalMart Today & prob. KMart. At least need the Monopoly since we play & I kind of collect them... The Pokemon ones are favs.
> Our bed is up, now we need to shop for a mattress.  this is going to be no easy task.
> Did I share that Sears called last week like 3 times to get me back as a customer? From higher up after seeing my email. Sending us a $100 gift card (new blender in very near future for bar since I burned up Cuisinart one) & 20% off our next appliance. That will be off our best price from store. Then I am to call them & they will take 20% off that amount on my card. Hubby has his eye on a 30 cub. ft. French door refrig. with 2 drawers.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

DId anyone get Reap today?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Not I! But that's ok the suspense is so sweet.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay.... gotta whine here. My heart is heavy and breaking. I had two friends that died this week. One is old best friend's father and the other one was Spookyone's Co-worker and her husband married my husband and me almost 16 years ago. My heart hurts for the two friends and family.
What really gets me is that they died few days apart... What are the chances of them having the funeral on the same day at the same time?? WOW?! I am going to plan to stop by both places somehow to be able to say good-bye. What a year and it just started.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Big hugz Nowhining!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry NOWHINING...hugs!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What is the mini reaper? I thought this was the last one before summer?????


This has really been fun and stretched me to think outside the box.


Is that Operation Game a real one or just something posted on Facebook? It looks like fun.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> What is the mini reaper? I thought this was the last one before summer?????
> 
> 
> This has really been fun and stretched me to think outside the box.


Mini reapers are reapers that happen in late spring (I think may be the time frame) before the main late summer/fall reapers. They only have a $10 limit, I think, rather than $20. It seems there are reapers going on all year round now, lol. Merry Reaper, Winter Reaper, Mini Reapers, Main Secret Reaper and Secret Reaper 2, if I have counted them all, lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No whining, I just read about the loss of your two friends. I am so sorry. It is a shame that the services are at the same time. Hugs and prayers for you and yours.

Also, I had no idea that had a Booo-poly. How cool is that?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> Okay.... gotta whine here. My heart is heavy and breaking. I had two friends that died this week. One is old best friend's father and the other one was Spookyone's Co-worker and her husband married my husband and me almost 16 years ago. My heart hurts for the two friends and family.
> What really gets me is that they died few days apart... What are the chances of them having the funeral on the same day at the same time?? WOW?! I am going to plan to stop by both places somehow to be able to say good-bye. What a year and it just started.


I am so sorry for your loss i hope you all find peace at this rought time .


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Spray paint
> 
> I googled it and some said nail polish remover but it strips the oil out of your skin. I always have it on my hands. Wind up taking a shower to get it off. Just thought u crafty folks might have a secret weapon


Suntan Oil. Seriously works. Then wash it off with soap & water

NoWhinning So sorry for your loss. It is never easy to say good-bye. 

Saki, I was thinking Killer Rabbits & skull eggs.  

I went to a Good Will store today & what did I find? Packages (unopened) of Halloween invites for 39 cents for 8!! Also got a couple witch hats with veils & best of all one of these!! SCORE!! I have one already that has a marble base. One will have different alcohols the other will have different flavors for Margaritas!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I hear you with one of the projects not working out. The main thing that started my victims theme box was on their pinterest. It looked like a really easy project. I've made like 10 things and still havent finished that one. It just doesn't look good. That's why my main box hasn't been sent yet. I'll tell you guys more about it once my victim has their box and warn you of my mess ups. Haha.


sorry you are having problems too.



NOWHINING said:


> Okay.... gotta whine here. My heart is heavy and breaking. I had two friends that died this week. One is old best friend's father and the other one was Spookyone's Co-worker and her husband married my husband and me almost 16 years ago. My heart hurts for the two friends and family.
> What really gets me is that they died few days apart... What are the chances of them having the funeral on the same day at the same time?? WOW?! I am going to plan to stop by both places somehow to be able to say good-bye. What a year and it just started.


Oh Nowhining, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm sorry for your losses.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry, NOWHINING, so sad. 

Printersdevil, the mini reapers are spring reapers with a lesser amount of gift price, Saki girl runs them , they vary from 10-15dollars for the limit..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so happy to hear that there will be some Mini Reapers. I read bethene's post the other day about this being the last until the summer one and I was so sad. I have missed out on so much the past two years and I am ready to get back up to speed!!!! 

Yeah!!!


Bethany, I can't believe that you are able to find Halloween things at GW this time of year. Ours will not put things out even though I repeatedly ask them to do so. Witch hats???? Plural????? OMG, I need to come visit your Goodwill. I have been looking for a red witch hat and can't find a cool one. I so wanted one for Valentines Day. I was going to do a V Day witchy tea, but then backed out after the death of BIL. I still want a red hat. I guess I will have to wait until fall.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I am so happy to hear that there will be some Mini Reapers. I read bethene's post the other day about this being the last until the summer one and I was so sad. I have missed out on so much the past two years and I am ready to get back up to speed!!!!
> 
> Yeah!!!
> 
> ...


I was surprised too! The ones closest to home do not put it out. There was no red witch hat, but I got a black one & a green & black one I also got 32 invitations for $1.56! Won't use them this year as I found this online and am doing them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice invite. Are you ordering them or just making some on your own?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the operation game looks fun booswife. and I love the joke one
Bethany, minion power. lol. I got a minion valentine this year from the card exchange. I thought, wouldn't Bethany have loved this. 
nowhining, that is very sad. hugs to you, I am very sorry that should happen
witchykitty, you should mention there are 2 mini reapers. otherwise you got them all.
Bethany, that is a cool dispenser
printersdevil, my goodwill has a back wall, they put all the holidays jumbled together on that back wall. you have to really look, it is so congested and conglomerated you can easily miss good stuff.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Nice invite. Are you ordering them or just making some on your own?


Going to make them on my own. Figured I'd use a tri-fold brochure set up & just cut them in half to make 2  



hallorenescene said:


> the operation game looks fun booswife. and I love the joke one
> Bethany, minion power. lol. I got a minion valentine this year from the card exchange. I thought, wouldn't Bethany have loved this.
> nowhining, that is very sad. hugs to you, I am very sorry that should happen
> witchykitty, you should mention there are 2 mini reapers. otherwise you got them all.
> ...


I was going to join the card exchange, but thought everyone made their cards, so I knew I didn't have time for that. Don't want to slight my Victim in the Reap.  Also have a bit on the plate with still not being totally organized & settled in the house. 

As for the dispenser, it is my 2nd and cannot wait to use them in a couple weeks. Well maybe one as I need more empty liquor bottles. I'll be putting "halloweenish" labels on all the bottles & they will be upside down so they read right side up on the bottles when in the racks. Details


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Suntan Oil. Seriously works. Then wash it off with soap & water
> 
> NoWhinning So sorry for your loss. It is never easy to say good-bye.
> 
> ...


LOL ok not much of a drinker here I have seen one of these at thrift store and wondered what it was haha now I know I will have to keep my eye out for one for you


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> LOL ok not much of a drinker here I have seen one of these at thrift store and wondered what it was haha now I know I will have to keep my eye out for one for you


You can use it for display with neon color liquid in clear liquor bottles 

Checked out replacement "measuring parts" for them & WOWZA! $17 - $30 for each bottle. Hope I never have to replace mine! Only have $15 invested in Both dispensers.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> the operation game looks fun booswife. and I love the joke one
> Bethany, minion power. lol. I got a minion valentine this year from the card exchange. I thought, wouldn't Bethany have loved this.
> nowhining, that is very sad. hugs to you, I am very sorry that should happen
> witchykitty, you should mention there are 2 mini reapers. otherwise you got them all.
> ...


Lol, I went back and looked...I actually did write "mini reapers" in the plural form...but it seems I forgot to add the 2 in before it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I am so very sorry, NOWHINING, so sad.
> 
> Printersdevil, the mini reapers are spring reapers with a lesser amount of gift price, Saki girl runs them , they vary from 10-15dollars for the limit..


I am planning on starting sign ups march 1 for the mini Reaper and will do a dollar amount of 15.00 and will have it ship by April 25th so can have Easter in there for those that want it


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone's package was delivered a day early so all your picture hoes hopefully my victim will post them today. She needs to hurry up and get home.....YOU HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry for your losses NOWHINING, so sad, 

I am trying to get things done here, need to hit Hobby Lobby tomorrow, then finish. I am going right down to the deadline here, usually not this late. Have a lot of things going on at home here, so sorry victim, my mind has not been in the best place right now. But will do my best to get it to you!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Finishing 2 projects up and working on an item that I found today that needs a little help and then, dear victim, the box goes in the mail


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> So sorry for your losses NOWHINING, so sad,
> 
> I am trying to get things done here, need to hit Hobby Lobby tomorrow, then finish. I am going right down to the deadline here, usually not this late. Have a lot of things going on at home here, so sorry victim, my mind has not been in the best place right now. But will do my best to get it to you!


Hope everything is okay for you, bethene!! I am sure your victim will understand.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am completely understanding about "life happening" and totally willing to wait as long as I have to


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found a perfect box for something I need to mail today. However, it is a box that cheese crackers packages came in and it has the logo and ad all over the box. Can this be mailed if I mark out the UPC code?

Not sure if I would have to cover all that up.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not sure, but would think that if you had a big enough mailing label it would be alright,

shot, I better also figure out what size box I need to ship, I have some things ready, that are not crafts, and they are the biggest things, so should get them fitted in a box so I can see if I need to find another one.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I found a perfect box for something I need to mail today. However, it is a box that cheese crackers packages came in and it has the logo and ad all over the box. Can this be mailed if I mark out the UPC code?
> 
> Not sure if I would have to cover all that up.


Hmmm...could you print some Halloween pictures off the internet and tape them on the box to decorate it (which will hide stuff printed on the box) like some others do on here? My mom ships to Florida all the time and she has always wrapped the boxes in paper (the wide, strong paper on rolls), to make whatever box she is using plain for shipping.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> Okay.... gotta whine here. My heart is heavy and breaking. I had two friends that died this week. One is old best friend's father and the other one was Spookyone's Co-worker and her husband married my husband and me almost 16 years ago. My heart hurts for the two friends and family.
> What really gets me is that they died few days apart... What are the chances of them having the funeral on the same day at the same time?? WOW?! I am going to plan to stop by both places somehow to be able to say good-bye. What a year and it just started.


I'm sorry for your losses, NOWHINING. It is always hard to lose someone you love, even worse, I think, when it is sudden and unexpected. I know from experience that you move on, but truly never really feel whole again. The trick is learning to look back at the happiness that you shared with those special people, and holding on to the good memories. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I found a perfect box for something I need to mail today. However, it is a box that cheese crackers packages came in and it has the logo and ad all over the box. Can this be mailed if I mark out the UPC code?
> 
> Not sure if I would have to cover all that up.


You can wrap it in a Brown paper bag like a package. Or if you have left over Christmas or bday wrapping around turn it inside out and wrap it with the white side out


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have spray painted a box black for a victim and then added mailing labels.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was planning to add photos to the outside, but was worried about covering all the type, Never thought about painting it! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have done that also, but this time of year can't don't want to spray paint in the house, and too cold outside


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I spray painted in the house, but the kids were at school and I cracked a window


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nasty weather moving in. Kind of a sleety rain mix right now and the wind sounds like a hurricane


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow I had no idea we were so close to the shipping deadline! I'm excited for the ambush of pictures coming up.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am getting scared that the deadline is so close!!   I better buckle down tonight & just finish up what I have started & then box up those & the items I already have done. Want to ship out on time.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I found a perfect box for something I need to mail today. However, it is a box that cheese crackers packages came in and it has the logo and ad all over the box. Can this be mailed if I mark out the UPC code?
> 
> Not sure if I would have to cover all that up.


 Yep, I mailed a costco coffee pod box last week, no problem.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

It's not late till the deadlines past . I haven't forgotten you victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the shipping deadline is Saturday, just a quick reminder, quite a few people have not been active on the thread, so hope they read this and remember it!!!!!!!!!!!! if some one is going to mail late,, if you message me , it will be no problem,, I just need to know the situation,, any problems can be fixed,, but I need to know!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't shipped either. But, it is all sitting by the box, ready to go. I just printed out label. I just have to work on the box itself and then it is off to fly with the monkeys to my vic.

It does seem like not many of us have been active on the thread. That is a shame. So much of the fun is in the spirit of sharing ideas and the anticipation. I hope that everyone comes through. It is not fair for bethene to have to do extra work checking and double checking on those who have not posted. Maybe we should have several mandatory check-ins during the time before shipping. It could just be a quick post that they are still on board and have not forgotten. Life sometimes gets in the way, but it is only fair to stay in touch. JMHO

I haven't heard much from my vic, but at least the vic knows it is coming due to my posts and PMs.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, shoot, I was expecting my check in the mail today but it did not come,!! I need it to finish, and to ship. I guess I need to get creative and see if I can finish the crafting here. I have some things that I need, but not all, but I will double check my basement stash. Sigh,,, dang it. My boss is supposed to get my check to the office to be mailed, but must of brought it there after the mail left. Grumble grumble.......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sitting here in the dark, listening to the thunderstorm, rain and wind outside (which is odd due to the cold temps and snow we have been pounded with lately...)...wondering who my reaper could be. I thought, by now, I would at least have found a clue...but alas, I have no idea whatsoever! Hopefully I will find out soon!!! Hoping to see more reaper pics today. 

...oh, and I've been trying to keep myself busy while awaiting my box, so I pulled out my Sculpey clay again and made these! Yeah, they aren't Halloween, lol, but I was talking to bethene about them and she wanted me to post them so she could see them when I finished them, so I'll just post them in here for her. Here ya' go, bethene!  Not the best pics, but as good as I could get with how gloomy it is here today. In person, the gold is really prettier and more shiny.



























(I now realize that I could've just sent her these pics in a message...oh well. Too late. I guess you all get to see them, too, lol.)


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

WitchyKitty, we're getting crappy weather too. There was a thunder storm with hail and now we're getting sleety snow. The kids should be home any time from school. On the bright side................I GOT REAPED!!!! 
Making an album and I'll post a few pics with a link in the picture thread.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> WitchyKitty, we're getting crappy weather too. There was a thunder storm with hail and now we're getting sleety snow. The kids should be home any time from school. On the bright side................I GOT REAPED!!!!
> Making an album and I'll post a few pics with a link in the picture thread.


Yays!!!!!! (...yay to the reaping...not the crappy weather, lol.)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I love those, WitchyKitty!!! They are so pretty, I can't imagine they look even prettier!! Hey, I am happy you posted them for every one to see, St. Patrick's day isn't that far off that they don't fit with the winter reaper!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay,!!!!!! I found some of what I needed in a closet in the basement,!! Whoo hoo! Can finish up one thing today, and will get back down to look in some totes for items to finish the rest , they are sort of tied together. And have a few small things that I am trying to finish. I do have a couple small things that I need to get, to finish. Now need to check out the box situation. Then ship tomorrow, I hope!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have something else drying.  There is a possibility that my package may go tomorrow. It is 80+ degrees here today. I heard we're supposed to have rain Friday & Saturday.  At least we'll be able to work in the garage & getting it arranged!!

Feeling off today. headache, dizzy (yes more than normal), tired. Still pusing on with my victim's gifts. 
Sorry vic the box prob. won't be decorated. Running out of time & I think what you're getting is more important than the box.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I swear, delivery trucks have been driving down my street every day just to taunt me. Oh, and someone on my street has a Hummer now, and they come and go past my house, seriously, at least about 15 times a day. They kind of sound like a big ol' delivery truck, too. Oh, the torture!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I can just see you running to the door or window every time that neighbor passes. LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

getting ready to back cuppycakes for my preschooler's valentine's party tomorrow, it was reschduled because of the snow last week. She is so excited.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I really miss those school party days!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's what I'm doing also beautifulnightmare. Last night was brownie bites for Belles class. Tonight it's a cookie cake for Emily. I just want to eat it!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, have gotten nothing done yet, am very down and sad today, and I should be at the top of the world, my daughter is most likely moving back to Michigan, and I am over the moon because of that, but my son is battling alot of things, and I am so very depressed about it, I have been hanging on by my fingertips, any way, got nothing done,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cyber hugs, bethene.

You organized this wonderful Secret Reaper and keep us going! Look at all the happiness this brings. 

I have been reaped by you. I KNOW that whatever you have finished will be enough! You are so thorough and such great items. Don't stress.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> well, have gotten nothing done yet, am very down and sad today, and I should be at the top of the world, my daughter is most likely moving back to Michigan, and I am over the moon because of that, but my son is battling alot of things, and I am so very depressed about it, I have been hanging on by my fingertips, any way, got nothing done,


So glad to hear your daughter may be close to you again! As for your son, I hope everything gets better for him, and you, very soon...sending more {{hugs}} your way. I know if I was your victim, I would totally be understanding of waiting for my box...or just having you send whatever (most likely awesome) items you have already got done and not worrying about adding anything else. (That goes for any other reapers out there who are currently having a rough time, as well.)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> So glad to hear your daughter may be close to you again! As for your son, I hope everything gets better for him, and you, very soon...sending more {{hugs}} your way. I know if I was your victim, I would totally be understanding of waiting for my box...or just having you send whatever (most likely awesome) items you have already got done and not worrying about adding anything else. (That goes for any other reapers out there who are currently having a rough time, as well.)


My thoughts, exactly!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hang on to you lifeboats, Bethene.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> well, have gotten nothing done yet, am very down and sad today, and I should be at the top of the world, my daughter is most likely moving back to Michigan, and I am over the moon because of that, but my son is battling alot of things, and I am so very depressed about it, I have been hanging on by my fingertips, any way, got nothing done,


sending lots of hugs and postivie energy your way


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Sitting here in the dark, listening to the thunderstorm, rain and wind outside (which is odd due to the cold temps and snow we have been pounded with lately...)...wondering who my reaper could be. I thought, by now, I would at least have found a clue...but alas, I have no idea whatsoever! Hopefully I will find out soon!!! Hoping to see more reaper pics today.
> 
> ...oh, and I've been trying to keep myself busy while awaiting my box, so I pulled out my Sculpey clay again and made these! Yeah, they aren't Halloween, lol, but I was talking to bethene about them and she wanted me to post them so she could see them when I finished them, so I'll just post them in here for her. Here ya' go, bethene!  Not the best pics, but as good as I could get with how gloomy it is here today. In person, the gold is really prettier and more shiny.
> 
> ...


Love these witchkitty. You're a wiz with that clay! I love st Patrick's day. Went in labor with my son on that day. He wasn't born til the next day though. I collect shamrocks now because of him


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sorry bethene, nothing is worse than worrying about your kids no matter how old they are  Printer is right you bring so much joy to so many people. You work hard and are so caring. The good thing is your daughter will be closer!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am sending HUGS your way to Bethene. I'd send you a cupcake too if I could! I know we will all worry about our children no matter how grown up they think they are! That's just part of the Mom job! 

And I agree reaper is about fun and making things for someone special just because. It shouldn't be about stress. I know I'd never want my reaper to stress. I will like any thing you send me cause you made it or bought it just for me!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thought of you guys as I posted this on my facebook


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Never thought of myself as a crafter. I can always come up with ideas, but getting them done is another thing. However, I have so much fun doing things for the Reaper exchanges. Love the sign.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

For All of my HF friends dealing with bumps in the road. <3 







(Come on you knew it was coming  )

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Big hugs to all of you having rough times 
remmber stay positive even when it's hard nagative is just a spiral going down. 
Here is a smile  to start your morning


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just a quick update to say my Dad is doing OK.

On my way out to pay bills and pick up the final pieces of my victim's gift (actually I already bought the supplies but have misplaced them  ).

Wanted to rush and get it sent out today but think I would be better off taking my time, making sure it's packed securely and taking it to PO in the morning. Honestly I haven't even found a suitable box yet.  Just hoping my victim thinks it's worth the wait as I've had fun putting it all together.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> well, have gotten nothing done yet, am very down and sad today, and I should be at the top of the world, my daughter is most likely moving back to Michigan, and I am over the moon because of that, but my son is battling alot of things, and I am so very depressed about it, I have been hanging on by my fingertips, any way, got nothing done,


Hang in there Beth. We're here for you.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

How did my weekend get so full so fast? Today I have to go meet the buying team and the warehouse crew. Then leave work early, fly home pick up Trevor. Race downtown in rush hour to take him to an interview to work at Boy Scout summer camp this year. Tomorrow, I have my mold making and casting class all day. Reaper shipping deadline, and Sunday at 1, my committee is interviewing our candidate for the troops new scoutmaster. Then I have to go to work a few hours to make up for leaving early today. I haven't been at the new job 90 days yet, so I can't take PTO yet. In the middle of this, I need to @0nmlk^%$ one of my victims gifts, and P((*&(^)(U to finish another before I pack up and ship. Thank goodness for the 24/7 fedex kinkos. I might be there tomorrow night at 11:59 LOL I'll need another weekend from my weekend. Okay, pitty party over.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just gonna do it this way BIG HUGZ to everyone!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Had to share this. It made me think of Bethany and several others who like cats.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, I have seen this before...it's a favorite of mine!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Had to share this. It made me think of Bethany and several others who like cats.


LOVE it!! never saw that. I've been wanting a kitten with all the cut pics I've seen lately, but 2 cats is our limit. Love my boys.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You have been reaped!!! Dearest Victim, look out for this candy corn quote because your package is on it's way tomorrow!

P.S. the candy corn quote is also a huge hint!!!!! Whimsical Halloween headed to you!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...black cats, witch hats and All Hallows Eve, those things are right up my alley! Alas, I am pretty sure you aren't my reaper, though. Who could my reaper be...


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Had to share this. It made me think of Bethany and several others who like cats.


Love that pic...those little fuzzballs are soo cute!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, those kitties are so precious! 

Well, I got done with what I was planning. Probably not the best I have done, but I think it will be good, I have one more thing to get. Hope I can get it and get to the post office on time,


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Finishing up a last minute project and then the box gets packed!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchykitty, those are very cute. nice job
bethene, you know I'm pulling for you.
Bethany, cute minion
lizzie, glad your dad is better
beautiful, those cats are adorable. 
booswife, nice package. looks like someone has some fun coming their way.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Victim's box is 95% packed, just waiting for something to dry a little more. My victim will also be receiving an extra after-reaping package as I'm leaving something out of the box I'm sending today because I foresee it getting smashed to bits. Since I've already broken aforesaid item once, I don't want to repeat the process. So my dear victim, you should have two days of being victimized in the coming week!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How exciting, lizzy! 

I just realized that I need a little bigger box! I keep seeing all the huge boxes and feel guilty that mine is not that big. But, I do have it stuffed full. Most of the items are just not bulky this time.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> How exciting, lizzy!
> 
> I just realized that I need a little bigger box! I keep seeing all the huge boxes and feel guilty that mine is not that big. But, I do have it stuffed full. Most of the items are just not bulky this time.


Printersdevil, a lot of cool stuff can fit in a small box. PIB had so much stuff in the box I received that I'm still not sure how it all fit in there. When I was taking things out it seemed bottomless, I was truly impressed. Plus it was the most amazing reap! The size of the box doesn't matter. I'm sure your victim will be very pleased! 

I see some of the members on the forum are having a difficult time right nice. I'm thinking of all of you and wish you and your families well! I'm pulling for all of you.

Everyone has been getting such great reaps. I will say it again, there is so much talent here! It sounds as if there will be several more reaps next week; I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's bounties!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That moment when you realize your gold metallic craft paint is silver metallic, not gold.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I understand the paint problem. I need to add a clear coat to something and was sure that I had a can. NOPE! Headed to Walmart. It is finally warm and pretty and I can get this taken care of today! Just need the paint.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Package is sent! Ended up not putting in the last item because I wanted to do a test fit before I put it in the box and it ended up stuck together. Can't quite figure it out as the Mod Podge was at least 75% dry (duh!!!). Had to use exacto knife and lots of force to get it back apart and managed to mess it up a little. So it's destined for the Monday box now.

Printersdevil, my box ended up being way too small!  It would have easily accommodated everything I made, but I forgot about all the extras I picked up and all the @##$%%s hubby picked up as well. I already had a reason for sending a second package but to tell why would reveal my identity to my victim.  I know I loved receiving two packages from gatorgirl35 so I hope my victim enjoys it too! 

Hoping my dad will be coming home today. We are planning to visit him when hubby gets home so now just waiting for the official word from the doctor.

Thanks so much for all the kind thoughts and PMs. You don't know how much it means. Hoping to have time this evening to read the posts from the last few days, look at everyone's reapings and get pictures of my own reaping uploaded.  I'm so far behind! LOL


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just left a box at the post office


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! It's shipping deadline day! Oh goodie...look at all the boxes going out!! Next week will be so fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone talking about all the stuff they are sending and needing bigger boxes...makes me wish I'd sent more to my dear victim!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lizzie, So glad your dad is getting better and coming home soon


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzy, I am so happy that your dad is doing better. 

WitchyKitty, I adore every thing that you sent me, so please don't worry about it, you rock!!!! 

Well, I hurried up , picked up the last thing I needed and went to the post office, thinking that it was open until noon, but nope, they closed at noon!! #*#@[email protected]#!!!!
I tried my dear victim, I really did. I had other things to do with hubby before, so couldn't get there before. And the shipping store that was near me went out of business. Sigh.. I feel so bad.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dear victims We mailed your boxes this morning, with expected delivery dates of Monday and Friday for the other one. We hope you enjoy them. 

My dear victim so sorry if you can not read my note as I have crappy handwriting and didn't realize the computer was already off... Hopefully you will enjoy your box.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Just sprayed an item with sealer. I'm going to have to mail it tomorrow.I rather make sure it is completely dry so it doesn't get messed up when it is packed.

Lizzy, I;m glad your father is doing better. I hope he gets better soon. Bethene, I'm in the same boat. Pumpkinqueen, I'm sure I'll love what you sent, and will be able to read your handwriting.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> Lizzy, I am so happy that your dad is doing better.
> 
> WitchyKitty, I adore every thing that you sent me, so please don't worry about it, you rock!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Bethene. I'm sure you don't need to feel bad. So it will arrive a day or two later. That is just another day or two of anticipation prolonged for your victim. Please don't be hard on yourself. If it was anyone else you would say no problem so tell yourself that also. Just some unasked for words of encouragement for whatever it is worth.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Lizzy hope your dad is home soon! Glad he is doing better.
Since I will not be shipping until Monday, THE box may be decorated.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also missed the postal store closing time today. They have always been open until 2 on Saturdays. Well, pulled up at 1 p.m. and they closed a noon since the first of the year. It will go out early Monday though. I am stopping on my way to work. I came home and felt so guilty that I added something else to the package and had to repack and re-tape everything. But all is great, my sister gave me back a box that I carried some food into her house in last weekend. Now, I know why it was such a tight fit in the box I was using. THIS was the box that I had planned to use originally and couldn't find the box. LOL


Victim, it will go Priority Mail, so should arrive quickly!!!


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

I am in the same boat Bethene. Some of the paint on one of the items was still to TACKY to mail yet. So I will be mailing the box out Sunday If I can find a FEDEX office open. If not, I will must assuredly send it out Monday morning. Sorry dear victim, My striving for perfection got the better or me. I heartily apologize.

Grimghost


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like ya'll all in the same boat. so no problem.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I threw together a quick letter to my victim, so now have time to do a better one. I also want to go to a locally owned dollar store and pick up something I wanted to before, but due to the bad weather never made it. Nothing big, but thought it might be a good addition to the box!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

been a great reaper so far can not wait to see all of your reaper goodies everyone is sending


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I also missed the postal store closing time today. They have always been open until 2 on Saturdays. Well, pulled up at 1 p.m. and they closed a noon since the first of the year. It will go out early Monday though. I am stopping on my way to work. I came home and felt so guilty that I added something else to the package and had to repack and re-tape everything. But all is great, my sister gave me back a box that I carried some food into her house in last weekend. Now, I know why it was such a tight fit in the box I was using. THIS was the box that I had planned to use originally and couldn't find the box. LOL
> 
> 
> Victim, it will go Priority Mail, so should arrive quickly!!!


 I'm sure I'll love it.



grimghost said:


> I am in the same boat Bethene. Some of the paint on one of the items was still to TACKY to mail yet. So I will be mailing the box out Sunday If I can find a FEDEX office open. If not, I will must assuredly send it out Monday morning. Sorry dear victim, My striving for perfection got the better or me. I heartily apologize.
> 
> Grimghost


 I was at my FedEx today too. I even let them pack it up for me.



Saki.Girl said:


> been a great reaper so far can not wait to see all of your reaper goodies everyone is sending


 It has been. Can;t wait to see the others.

Well Victim. FedEx officially has your box. They even packed it for me. It should be arriving on Wednesday. Be on the lookout for a BIG box. Also, after watching her pack the box, I am certain you won't have to buy bubble wrap anytime in the foreseeable future. You're welcome for that. If you are one of those who like to pop bubble wrap, you'll be in heaven.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethene, if you end up needing a rescue reaper, I'd be happy to help with that this time.

Lori


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to repack my victim's box in the morning before I head to UPS. Want to take precautions for melting since it has warmed up here.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I need to repack my victim's box in the morning before I head to UPS. Want to take precautions for melting since it has warmed up here.


 Are you sending me something that can melt? Yum


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I need to repack my victim's box in the morning before I head to UPS. Want to take precautions for melting since it has warmed up here.


If it's for me...I hope it's not more snow!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> If it's for me...I hope it's not more snow!!!


 
and if it is.....


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay! This week should be full of reaps! & pictures of reaps! Pllleeeaasssee!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, lots either just shipped or will be shipped in the next day or so,, so we can look forward to pictures,, at least I sure hope so!! I know Hallorenescene has has victims that did not post, as well as others,,, so PLEASE post pictures, it is only fair to your reaper for all their work! I try to take pictures just in case, and totally forgot this time, and I am NOT unpacking the box to do sol, so if there is no pictures. well. so be it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have pics of mine if my vic doesn't post. Most of mine are not really crafts---they are repurposed things using the vics likes and the Halloweenish love theme.
Guess that is a teaser or sorts! LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I have pics of mine if my vic doesn't post. Most of mine are not really crafts---they are repurposed things using the vics likes and the Halloweenish love theme.
> Guess that is a teaser or sorts! LOL


That's crafting in my book.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

more pictures, more reaps, beats the snow heaps


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to a great week of seeing people's pics


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

UPS shipping doesn't open until noon. I go directly to UPS not some shipping store. Or I may just go to the PO.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I was REAPED!! I have to wait for my husband to get home from work before I open it to know for sure...but there is a witch on the outside of it, so I'm just taking a guess, lol. I actually saw it sitting on the mailman's lap as she drove down the street to turn around, lol. I just saw the little witch through her window and ran to the door to wait for her to pull up to my house because I knew that little witch meant the box was for me!! Yays!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I posted my pics in the other thread! Yays!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I WAS REAPED!! and a note said more to come!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I shipped today should be there Wednesday or Thursday!! , hope it is liked!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hmmm, betcha can't guess where I'm going to check out


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Victim I shipped today too.
But the PO said it won't be delivered until Monday!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

(Pin Drop)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok peeps the mini reaper sign up is posted  
for those interested  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133929-mini-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok peeps the mini reaper sign up is posted
> for those interested
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133929-mini-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html


Oh you temptress!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh Reaper! Please tell me who you are?! I still have no clue.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you posted pics, nowhining? I couldn't find them. Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Have you posted pics, nowhining? I couldn't find them. Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


its on page 37, I have tried to help her figure out who was her reaper, I am no help. no clue.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, beautiful nightmare! I don't want to miss a single photo!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am such a goof! I remember hers. I saw yesterday where someone maybe spookyone?? posted something about a Reaper. I don't know why but I always get my wires crossed with these family groups! Wow, it has been a few days since nowhining got that and still doesn't know who it is from. that would drive me nuts--well I am almost there already. lol


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness was I ever reeped! I will post pictures on the picture thread later this evening I must go grade the kings papers.....Andreatta Thank you so much you are an amazing reaper!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I can't even find the SCreen Name I may have the wrong name oh no....that was the retun address but there was no note. Please tell me who you are so I can thank you properly...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lots of mysteries out there. who done its. lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> I can't even find the SCreen Name I may have the wrong name oh no....that was the retun address but there was no note. Please tell me who you are so I can thank you properly...


 I think you have the wrong name. If you don't figure it out, and your reaper doesn't reveal his or her self, Bethene can help you. I agree, your reaper did a fabulous job.

Well, Fedex still says my box will be delivered today before 4PM, but it is more than half a country away from its destination. I'm getting excited to have it delivered in hopes that my victim will like everything.


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

I have been REAPED!! Been soooooooo busy with work and doctors appt. have not had time to open the 2 boxes. Will post pictures later today or tomorrow!! Much thanks to my Winter Reaper!!!

Grimghost


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

A certain box was delivered today to a certain victim in a certain town. To think it left TN this morning at 4AM and traveled to the other side of the country.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well Victim, You package left Jacksonville, Florida some time today. Wonder where it's next stop will be....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

wow im the goddess, that is some great shipping karma! did you pay extra for that or was it luck? I paid a boookooo for shipping and my victim still doesn't have my boxes...should be soon though... cant wait to see your victims things!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally got the pictures of my reaping posted! Planned to send a little something extra to my victim on Monday but dang virus caught me and knocked me out for a few days. So hoping I can get to PO tomorrow.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> wow im the goddess, that is some great shipping karma! did you pay extra for that or was it luck? I paid a boookooo for shipping and my victim still doesn't have my boxes...should be soon though... cant wait to see your victims things!


I'm thinking FedEx didn't update the tracking in a timely manner. I took it to FedEx Sunday. They said is would go out Monday. My husband get a discount on second day air through his work , so it was suppose to be delivered today. When I tracked it this morning, it said it left TN at 4AM. So, it went from Denver to TN then to almost the west coast. LOL And, yes, it still was a boookooo too.


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Want to take a minute and thank everyone for a great welcome to the forum. As I have mentioned before, I am starting to think this site is better than facebook. Will probably sit out the easter reaper, but will be back for the big one. Looking forward to sharing great ideas with everyone. All friend requests accepted, because unlike facebook, here we are all a little creepy.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not creepy. a little weird, but not creepy


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Too quiet in here


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cue the crickets.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

How many more still to be reaped?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, my package said more to come. My VICTIM'S package is obviously on a long road trip as it's status has not been updated since the 26th. Seriously what is the point of tracking?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> How many more still to be reaped?


me.........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am the goddess, I know your reaper was a bit late, will double check on it for you,,, who else is waiting?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> I am the goddess, I know your reaper was a bit late, will double check on it for you,,, who else is waiting?


I'm not concerned. I, for one, mailed late. I understand.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine arrived at the vics today, but have not heard if officially arrived.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hope you hear soon. I know the wait can be excruciating.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I'm at my wits end!  Sent my victim's gift out minus one thing I felt would get broke, one that I messed up at the last minute and a few extra things I was going to send anyway. Planned to have this extra box sent out earlier in the week then I got sick. Yesterday I went home in search of a box and put two items in a "safe" place until I got back to pack them up. Those two items are MIA, didn't find them yesterday and have looked over two hours this evening with no luck. I don't want my victim to wait forever and I have to leave very early in the morning so thinking I may mail out what I have and send a third box when I locate the missing items. Ugh! I think I may be losing my mind!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I do that all the time Lizzy. I know where ever I put stuff is safe cuz if I can't find it again no one else is gonna either! lol
I know that the package I mailed said that it was delivered Monday but I know that my victim has been busy lately also, so.....guess I'll just have to be patient


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah I have all kinds of stuff in that safe place. lol It's bugged me so much I've been up for an hour searching again and am happy to announce that lost items have been located!  Now to get it all securely packed, addressed, and ready to go to PO before I have to leave.

I'm sure your victim will be pleased with the goodies you sent!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> How many more still to be reaped?


Mmmeee!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133929-mini-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html#post1593110


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

me too lizzie. I put stuff aside, and forget all the time where I put it. irritating


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mummyof5, wow, a week without acknowledging gift. How sad. Mine was there yesterday and I am chomping at the bit to hear if they liked it. I guess some of us are more into this than others. It is so much fun and the anticipation, making the stuff and the reveal is the most fun Well, I do love RECEIVING, too. LOL, is still have mine all sitting out and keep picking things up and enjoying the great things from my Reaper. I am seriously going to have to have new batteries for the witch. My little dog, Lulu, still goes nuts everything I turn it on.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Add me to the "Put it here so I know where it will be" and then not find it list. Cannot find the wheels we bought for the tv cabinet I want to use for my front bar.  Always losing stuff.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am also do that, way back when my kids were young, I bought some small things for my son's Christmas stocking, and '' hid''it. Well, found it a month after Christmas!! So gave him a little surprise just randomly.. Was so ticked at myself! And I am still doing that kind of stuff.


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> How many more still to be reaped?


Me!..................


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to sit down and really check out the trheads in a week---Boy did I miss alot! Lizzie, you can add me to the list of "Put it where I won't forget it" (never to be found again) people  Heading over to the Pic thread. It looked like there were about 15-20 new pages since I was on last week and a whole new slew of people reaped!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoping all the rest of the Reaper packages arrive today and that we get to see pictures of them and those we haven't yet.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> I do that all the time Lizzy. I know where ever I put stuff is safe cuz if I can't find it again no one else is gonna either! lol
> I know that the package I mailed said that it was delivered Monday but I know that my victim has been busy lately also, so.....guess I'll just have to be patient


 I hope you hear soon. The wait would be killing me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I put a camera up once, never have found it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

bethene, how many have not received their Reaps? My victim should have it. Tracking shows it was there. Don't know if it has been picked up.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

hallorenescene, I hope that when you find your camera it's not completely obsolete. 

I recently found my cell phone that I'd lost back in the first part of January when I came home from staying with my grandma. I looked everywhere including the overnight bag where I found it just the other day. As a matter of fact I even emptied (or thought I did) that bag out at least twice.  Found it just in time as I was about to report it lost and transfer my number to a new phone.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> I put a camera up once, never have found it.


 I hear you there. I have the camera, just can't find the battery charger for it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also put things up to never find them---or least not for awhile. We are in good company.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

printersdevil, I messaged your victim to see if it was received,,,'
Moonwitchkitty and Jubbag12's are in route, I'm the goddess's said they were shipping late, but have not heard anything in a bit,,, will message them once again and see what is what, I believe that is it for not reaped,if any one has not been, please contact me so i cam deal with it,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

bethene, I checked the tracking again today. On Friday morning it showed that it was there. It is a P.O. Box. Today, it shows delivered on March 1, yesterday. So, it was picked up evidently. Just wish I would hear. I have been loosely tracking as photos post or when someone says they received so that I won't miss anything. I know that spookyone posted that she had received and would post pics, but we haven't gotten to see them. Please post, we are dyring to see all the Reaps.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookyone do not have interent at home and when she does have the chance to use her computer, it has been mostly for homework. I will remind her about that.



printersdevil said:


> bethene, I checked the tracking again today. On Friday morning it showed that it was there. It is a P.O. Box. Today, it shows delivered on March 1, yesterday. So, it was picked up evidently. Just wish I would hear. I have been loosely tracking as photos post or when someone says they received so that I won't miss anything. I know that spookyone posted that she had received and would post pics, but we haven't gotten to see them. Please post, we are dyring to see all the Reaps.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Keeping fingers crossed that my victim receives her last package today. Then I'll reveal my identity. 

We have ice and snow here and hubby made the 30 mile trek to work only to find that nobody else showed up.  So he's on the way back home. Sad thing is that one of the employees and the owner lives within a few blocks of the store and another is only a few miles away and none bothered to call and say they weren't planning to open today.  It's very likely the business will be closing in the very near future and seems like the majority doesn't seem to care whether they work or not.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

oh that is just awful thing to do to your husband! I pray he makes it back home safely! 

I have my hands full with a new puppy. I wasn't supposed to pick him up for another month but his mother isn't doing well. So I have a 5 week old baby to feed every 4 hrs. He is doing well though. He's so fat he waddles! so cute! and gracious he sleeps alot. But I know that will change soon! He's a lab/golden mix.
Here's Sirius:


He is just so sweet! So I'll be around, but not as much as I usually am!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

What a cute little guy!  They're so much fun when they're puppies. I have two black labs that will be eleven this year. After I had knee surgery in '06, I'd call them and they'd stand on the edge of the porch where I'd use them for support as I climbed the steps. When the steps are icy, they still do it as if they know.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful puppy. I have friends with labs and one with two Golden Retreivers. Both types are so good natured and loveable. 

Lizzy, your dogs sound wonderful. They are so smart.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I was reaped! and posted lots of photos on the "pictures" thread. But everyone is discussing the postal service and other things over there, so the pictures are getting buried farther and farther in the thread.  I sure hope everyone else gets to see the wonderful things that Bethany sent me. More of the "discussions" could take place on this thread maybe.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Link to Paint It Black's reaping  http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133664-picture-teaser-thread-winter-reaper-91.html


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> I was reaped! and posted lots of photos on the "pictures" thread. But everyone is discussing the postal service and other things over there, so the pictures are getting buried farther and farther in the thread.  I sure hope everyone else gets to see the wonderful things that Bethany sent me. More of the "discussions" could take place on this thread maybe.


I'm sorry I discussed the postal service on the picture thread. I guess I'm just a little upset that the package I mailed on Saturday did not leave the post office when it should have. I had hoped to see pictures of my victim's reaping there today but that's impossible since the package is no where near its destination. I'll try to pay attention to which thread I'm on in the future.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've had things look like they weren't moving and it was just the fact that the tracking wasn't being updated.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I understand this issue. For the last two reapers, I used USPS. The tracking was never updated until _after_ the package arrived. The whole time in transit, it just said it had been accepted by our own local P.O. Pretty useless feature to have to pay for, IMO.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just can't understand why I dropped it off on Sat and USPS site says it was scanned as accepted at 3:40 PM today. I would be thrilled if my victim came home to find a package this evening but it's not looking promising.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been Reaped!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We need pictures!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh wow, two more today. Pics, pics, I can't wait. This is great, but then it is almost over and we won't have more pictures for a few weeks. But, the plotting will begin all over again for the Mini Reaper soon!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my USPS fears are confirmed! Package did sit a PO over the weekend and just left my state early this morning.  After speaking with postmaster, she said that there was no reason it should not have been scanned and sent on Sat. based on the time I dropped it off. She's going to contact clerk to see why it wasn't. I hate to get somebody in trouble but unless a package is brought in after dispatch time, it is to go out that same day.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lizzyborden, that sucks. Especially when you pay priority or such, and are expecting things to get there faster. We recently sent our son something at school, and we mailed it priority. It took about a week. He says it is because of all the closures of the sorting facilities and the POs themselves around them. He's in Morgantown, WV and all their mail has to go through Pittsburgh now. Even the local stuff. We couldn't beat the price though, and it still made it by Valentine's day. So he had plenty of candy. Come to think of it. I mailed his package and my reaper teaser the same day. The teaser got there several days before his did.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah I sent it priority because a first class teaser took five days to get there. I used to work at the PO I mailed it from and the postmaster said that they're forcing early retirement to those who qualify come September. They'll be replaced with mostly part-time workers for less pay. Our local paper now takes two or three days to get here because of the closing of facilities. 

I think you asked about my dad in another thread. He's doing well besides being bored to death. He still tires very easily but is planning to start therapy on Friday and going back to work on Monday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great news about your dad, Lizzy!

Sorry about the package though.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have had a very productive morning. The tables are set up in the garage as is the drink, cupcake & food area. Tomorrow I'll do some prep work on food & then Thursday shopping & Friday all the cooking. Things are coming together!! Party!







Posting the rest of the pics I took in "We got a house" thread


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Victim is spinechiller (we've already talked pm) his main reaping should get there March 6th. I'm hoping the post office is accurate. This last teaser took forever! I'm anxious for him to get his things and hoping nothing got broken being shipped to another country. Can't wait!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> My Victim is spinechiller (we've already talked pm) his main reaping should get there March 6th. I'm hoping the post office is accurate. This last teaser took forever! I'm anxious for him to get his things and hoping nothing got broken being shipped to another country. Can't wait!


I kind of thought you might be his reaper when you said your teaser had not gotten ther, and later he received a teaser. That and when you said expected arrival was March 6. Spine chiller was my first victim.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I think you asked about my dad in another thread. He's doing well besides being bored to death. He still tires very easily but is planning to start therapy on Friday and going back to work on Monday.


 I did, I'm glad he is doing better.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint I thought you might like to see what your Spooky Sweets box looked like before the make over


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my victim's package is _finally_ in their home state.  Will we see another reaping today?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just so you know, Bethany, I am going to find a way to have that Valentines heart in my display - for the honeymoon couple of skeles, perhaps? Is that hot glue for the lettering and the rivets on the edge? Also, did you use foil over the top? You did such a great job on this, as well as the other crafts.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Just so you know, Bethany, I am going to find a way to have that Valentines heart in my display - for the honeymoon couple of skeles, perhaps? Is that hot glue for the lettering and the rivets on the edge? Also, did you use foil over the top? You did such a great job on this, as well as the other crafts.


Paint, as for displaying it in your display for Halloween, that is why I did it the way I did. You may want to get some small papers & put eyeballs in them. Perhaps have the lid cocked so you can see inside & the eyeballs? I knew I should have put the plastic piece into your box that the original candy was in, just didn't have the room.  Yes the letters & rivets are hot glue. No foil over the top, just tissue paper, papertowels, mod podge & paint. I did a dry brush of silver paint over skull & studs.  I use Dave Lowe's technique for my stuff. LOVE him!

Here is my Roche candy box that I display the eyeballs fit perfectly into the place where the candy was!







Need to find that label again....


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great display idea. Thanks!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I was reaped again!! Going to post pics in proper thread! 
Reaper isn't going to reveal themself until............wait for it................
I recieve the last box! OMG Getting Spoiled!!!
Thank you for the cool stuff!! It is all already put on my shelves on display except the cake pan & "candle candelabras". One of the candelabras will be use saturday on top MY cupcake!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I've confessed! I was Bethany's reaper.  After a slight layover in a rural PO, her package has reached its destination! Pictures in the other thread.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I know there were others that watched Ravenswood on ABC Family. Just FYI, It has been cancelled.  wish they would at least wrap it up. I sure hope Caleb goes back to PLL.
Sorry for the interruption, now back to your regular posts.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Got an extra from my reaper yesterday! Gatorgirl sent me another candleholder like the one she originally sent me.  Will get a picture posted this evening. Thank you so much gatorgirl35!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lizzy where did you get those candelabras for Bethanys cake? Id love to have one of those


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I kind of thought you might be his reaper when you said your teaser had not gotten ther, and later he received a teaser. That and when you said expected arrival was March 6. Spine chiller was my first victim.


I was so worried that his main box wouldn't get there until well after everyone elses. The shipping took about three weeks for each box, even the smaller first boxes. I hope his next Reaper sees this message and can plan accordingly. It worked out pretty good for me. He wasn't the last to be Reaped after all. haha...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thought you might like to see the "Candelabra" in Action!! Sorry the pics are blurry, used my phone and was in a rush. 
Posted other pics of Garage set up for the party in "We Got A House" thread. Link in my signature.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Lizzy where did you get those candelabras for Bethanys cake? Id love to have one of those


I actually found them in a thrift store and to be honest I've never seen them for sale anywhere around here. There's a small craft store in a nearby town that sells cake decorating supplies. I'll take in a picture and see what she can find.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I actually found them in a thrift store and to be honest I've never seen them for sale anywhere around here. There's a small craft store in a nearby town that sells cake decorating supplies. I'll take in a picture and see what she can find.


You got a terrific deal on them Lizzy!! They are online for $4 - $10. They are going to be use so much by me!! Already have plans for our tiered cake in 2016 for our 25th Anniversary.  Silver candles in the gold candelabra. Just have to decide what the rest of the cake will be


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany, glad your party was a success. That's one large garage. Makes mine look all tiny and such.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bethany!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 193357
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Bethany!!!!


Thanks Lizzy!!! Wait until I post pics of my finds today!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 193357
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Bethany!!!!


Thanks Lizzy!!! Wait until I post pics of my finds today!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany...I just had to tell you, I saw Minion shaped Cheese Nips at Walmart the other day, lol. I saw them and thought of you!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Bethany...I just had to tell you, I saw Minion shaped Cheese Nips at Walmart the other day, lol. I saw them and thought of you!


if I would have known I would have bought them for my party last saturday!! 
Guess I'll just get to eat them all myself!! Thanks!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany, Happy Birthday, happy happy birthday!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Did the final reap come in? I think there was only one left.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bethany, are you sure it wasnt the tequila that made your picture blurry --- Hmmmmmmmmmmm?? HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lizzie, I was happy to pick that candle stand up for you when I saw it at Goodwill (who would have thought another one would turn up?). Of course, you'll have to use a little elbow grease to get rid of that crappy white paint, but clearly someone up there felt you need a pair of them or I wouldn't have stumbled onto it  Enjoy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The final reaping is on the way!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> The final reaping is on the way!!


YAAAAAAA I hope it is a fantastic one cause Iam goddess has had to wait a long time.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, more pictures right before we start the mini reap.

we also are getting some PIF pics along the way. I have several to mail---just waiting on payday


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

For you Dearest Bethany


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> For you Dearest Bethany


thank you! 
Went and picked up my paint for the "head board" today. Black, of course. Going to dry brush it on to see how I like it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see if finished, Bethany.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have been reaped! I posted photos in the pictures thread for the Winter Reaper. Thank you Reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! first reaper I have ever done that did not need a rescue reaper,,, way to go guys, you all ROCK!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzy, that is to bad for your hubby. 
beautiful, what a cute baby.
Bethany, looks like a party. love the purple tablecloth. very festive. and that valentine box turned out spooky sweet. and I love your cabinet display. and the candelabra is to cute. and the candles look great too. happy, happy birthday Bethany.


----------

